# The Untamed Wilds: Electric Skies



## Kwargrow (Jan 14, 2019)

*OOC:*



*This uses the TUW 2e gaming system created in 2008. Information on the system can be found in the Community page: The Untamed Wilds. The first edition was printed in 1988. *







*The Helton Metroplex* 

​
                  Helton, the New Glitter City, where the only things worth having are fake and expensive.  Helton sprawl reaches as far west as Victoria and Columbus, to the north in Conroe and Cleveland, and east to the eighty-foot Sabine Wall on the banks of the Sabine River, where beyond that the encroaching Gulf of Mexico had turned what was once called Louisiana into an enormous swamp populated with thirty-foot-long alligators and snakes that can swallow a person whole.


  After the Violent Shift the survivors of the Midwest surged to the south, desperate to escape Way storms that rolled down from the mountains and destroyed almost everything in their path.  The population of Helton tripled in less than a decade, leaving the largest problem of how to feed so many new mouths.  Farms outside the city limits were eradicated by swarms of insects and packs of dogs that the reemerging Way lines had increased to monstrous size and ferocious appetites.  With the Way lines affecting the appearance of humans, new racist groups were attacking anyone they could make a scapegoat of.  With the collapse of the federal government, there was no outside aid, and Helton teetered on the brink of collapse that had reduced so many other great cities to ruin.


  It was the influence of magic that saved the metropolis as academics experimented and learned about the new wave of energy that technology could not detect or manipulate.  The ‘magicians’ joined law enforcement and hospitals, bringing order and stability to the ever-widening city.  Massive skyscrapers were built both to house people and to grow food with aeroponic levels that were maintained and distributed by the inhabitants of the same buildings.  Robots maintain the plants, and the people guard the robots and sell the food for a profit. With abundant food sources, more people moved from other failing areas of the country, telling stories about monsters thought to be myths, but as always the greatest threats were roving gangs of people killing and taking whatever they could.


  With the widespread destruction of the Violent Shift, the oil industry collapsed, and fuel reserves were quickly consumed.  Once the epicenter for fossil fuels, Helton had to adapt and evolve.  Tall Tesla towers were erected to broadcast electricity all over the city, and to power these towers the most abundant resource was utilized, people.  New devices were invented to transform the motion of people into useable energy, along with widespread solar panel and wind turbines built into the city structures, and all ground vehicles were transferred to electric.  Air ships were implemented to transport goods and people far above the congested streets, and new railways were built for the fastest mode of transportation across the city.


  Helton is now the largest city in North America and has started to accept international trade again.  Twenty two million people call it home.


  Leadership:  The Helton City Council administrates the massive city, although bribes from corporate interests often sway votes to the benefit of a few over the many.  Helton is divided up into hundreds of districts and city council elections are heated affairs with more than a few assassinations of promising candidates over the years.


  Transportation:  Widespread and reliable public transportation is available at all hours.  The cheapest and fastest are the railways that stretch from one end of the city to the other, stopping at regular rail stations along the way.  Private citizens still rent out their services and vehicles as an alternate means of transportation to anywhere in the city.  The roadways are wide and there are no lanes since all are connected to the VR realm.  The most expensive means to get around are airships for those who have the means to avoid the crowded rails and congested roads.  With the invention of the Vehicle Link Displays, all means of transportation are connected by the VR Realm and accidents are now rare and minimal in damage.


  Law Enforcement:  The Helton Police Department solves crimes and keeps the peace.  The world might have drastically changed, but humanity hasn’t, and the same old crimes are committed every day.  The emergence of the Way lines has brought about new controlled substances as magical drugs can increase Way line manipulation for a time, yet can cause the user to lose control and attack anything close by.


*Nearby places of interest*:

  The Gulf of Mexico:  The Violent Shift swept the gulf clear of oil drilling platforms, yet no residual remains of any oil spill was seen.  The coastline was battered by tremendous waves, wiping away island populations like Galveston.  Large boats still fish the gulf, but reports of tremendous marine life are well documented and sometimes ships set out into the water and never return.


  Louisiana:  The major populations of the former state are all gone, yet the guards of the Sabine Wall report seeing some tribes of people in the distance, sometimes riding on the backs of giant alligators.


  The Big Thicket:  The forests to the north of Houston have all regrown, populated by tribes of secretive elves, giants, and orcs.


  Dallas/Fort Worth:  No one knows why but a major Way storm descended on the Dallas/ Fort Worth area and has been swirling over the remains of the dual cities since the Violent Shift.  No one that has travelled there has ever returned.


  Austin:  The former capital of Texas was rocked by earthquakes that toppled most of the buildings.  It is now an abandoned ruin populated by wild animals.


  San Antonio:  After the collapse of the federal government San Antonio was taken over by deserters from the Mexican army.  There is little communication between their leadership and the Helton Council.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 15, 2019)

*Part One*: A chance encounter

It’s a cloudy night but the Helton Metroplex is as bright as always.  Floating lights illuminate the sidewalks and shine from the tops of buildings high above the Columbus sector, close to the western edge of the city.  In the ground floor window of one tall, square skyscraper the words ‘Axelrad Lounge’ are spelled out in flashing lights alternating green and purple.  On the road in between the buildings cars, trucks, and cycles roll by in perfect precision, their safe conduct guaranteed by their connection to the VR realm.  Above, moving between the towering structures, drones bring packages, and air ships fly by with passengers.

The city doesn’t notice one little fight.

Thomas, Hawkeye, and Syd Vicious are outside the Axelrad Lounge, having just trounced five go-gangers from the Hudu Krew that thought they would start a problem.  The violent attack had no explanation, just pure malice and intent to harm.  Bouncers from the lounge came out at the commotion, along with some of the patrons, but after some explanation, the three victors were allowed to go their own way.

As they return to their jobs in the bar, once bouncer asks another, “What the hells are the Hudu Krew doing out this way?  This is the Wild Wongos’ territory.”

The second bouncer, a burly orc, shrugs his broad shoulders and replies, “I hope this pain-spill don’t cause another gang scuffle.  Nobody wants to party when there’s blood on the streets.”

The crowd of curious patrons returns to the bar except for one woman, who nods her head at the three.  She’s a little over six feet tall, has dark hair, and tan skin.  She is dressed casually in a plain black dress that comes down to her knees.  She appears barefoot at first, but closer examination reveals both her legs are cybernetic.




With a refined Texas twang she says, “You look like you can handle yourselves well.  That’s good.  I’m Shatterframe.  I’m a fixer.  I run jobs for Freelancers, or Runners, if you prefer the new term.”  Glancing at the unconscious go-gangers she smirks and says, “If you would like to talk some business, we can go back inside to my table.  Don’t worry about the creeps.  They’ll bugger off or either get picked up by the Wild Wongos."


----------



## Waynan (Jan 15, 2019)

Syd knew he was the one who started this mess when one of the Hudu Krew called him out. Damn, but the past always seems to bite one in the ass. That Thomas and Hawkeye jumped in to help surprised Syd at first; but then, this motley assortment of characters had found a vibe together from first meeting and they had wanted to come to the Axelrad for a few drinks, some cool beats and to feel each other out a little more to see just how well they might work together.
Well, his old go-ganger chums were just the ones to prove that the three of them had excellent and synchronous instincts in a mess. 
Syd was completely surprised to find the Hudus this far into Wongo territory. Something was going down and if the Hudus were involved then the Ju Ju Zombies couldn't be far behind. How was he going to explain this, especially to Hawkeye who's parents, by the story Hawk told them, were probably killed by the Zombies. It fit their MO. 
But, he needed Hawkeye to get back at Texaco, the largest Tesla Tower corp, at least in Texas. Unfortunately, Hawkeye was all about vengeance against the go-gangers. And now, beating on his old crew, or Krew, one of whom Syd was certain had recognized him, things were going to get sticky. Not that he wasn't up for the fight. Syd actually loved "slicing-n-dicing", he just was hoping it would be against the Johnsons in the suits.
Now, this woman, Shatterframe, had seen it all, the fight that is, and is wanting to recruit them for her interests. Not that Syd couldn't use the nuyen.
Well, he hoped Hawkeye would do the wheeling-n-dealing. The only time Syd talked "business", was when his fists, blades or guns did the talking.


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 16, 2019)

Thomas looks at the woman as she speaks. He nods to his two new friends and makes an agreeable gesture with his head toward the offer, though he does not yet speak. He picks up one of the fallen Hudus and pins him against the brick wall, holding him up by the neck using his left hand, while he rifles through his clothing with his right, looking for cred, weapons, or anything useful.

He drops the still, breathing, foe and strolls back into the bar to Shatterframe's table. His extremely deep voice is quiet and lacks useful inflection. With his size, it often makes others think of him as slow, dim-witted. "Friends have taken to calling me Trollick. That will do. Shall we call you Shatterframe? What is the gig?"


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 22, 2019)

*OOC:*


 The main communication device in this future is still called a phone, which can be installed under *Cybernetics* or be a handheld device.  Phones can make or receive calls from anywhere within the city as 3D holograms, audio only, or text only.  Phones can contact the VR for performing everyday tasks, searching for information or directions. Phones are easily available and it is assumed characters have access to one unless they are prevented during gameplay.  You can own multiple phones or access multiple phones lines through one device.  There are no phone numbers, all phones are connected through the VR.  Phones can be hacked through the VR and used to spy against the user.  Because of this most Freelancers only use the voice to text mode and hardly ever use the hologram. 















*OOC:*


 Money is measured in credits, which is kept on small, rectangular credsticks.  Everyone has their own credstick, not useable by other people unless the code is broken in the VR, which is enforced by banks.  You can choose to not have bank enforcement, using only credsticks to hold your credits, but then anyone who gets hands on your credstick can break it and steal your money.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 22, 2019)

If you posted this week, gain 5 xp.

Searching the Hudu Krew gains you: 5 personal credsticks, bank enforced; 4 low quality knives (sellable for 20 credit at a resale shop), clothes (you can steal their matching faux-leather jackets as a sign of disrespect.  Doing this will earn you a grudge from the go-gang)  Truly these were the scrubs.

While you search the gang, Shatterframe says,  “Do you know the Hudu Krew are operated by the Mars corporation?  Most of the gangs are run by corporations of course.  The rank and file soldiers don’t know that, but the leaders all answer to someone in a nice suit or they don’t survive.  Everyone has their place on the food chain, even Freelancers.”  



> Now, this woman, Shatterframe, had seen it all, the fight that is, and is wanting to recruit them






> Friends have taken to calling me Trollick. That will do. Shall we call you Shatterframe?




*Victory Drinks*


  Shatterframe nods.  “A pleasure to meet you three.”  With no objections, Shatterframe leads the way in the Axelrad Lounge.


  Relishing their victory, the three decide a drink with a new friend couldn’t hurt.  They follow Shatterframe into the Axelrad Lounge, the sound washing over them as they entered.  There was music coming through the ceiling speakers, but it was background noise.  This was a place for conversations.  There is a dance floor, with one passionate couple grinding away at each other, but most of the clientele were seated in booths along the walls, some of them with weapons on the table  The Axelrad Lounge did not require anyone to give up their weapons, but they do require a device placed over firearms to prevent them from firing.  The devices would be removed when they leave, the standard policy around Helton.


  Shatterframe’s booth has chairs large enough to fit giants, and she motions you to pick your seat with a charming smile.  After you are seated, you can use your phone to send your drink order to the table, which will relay the order to a waiter who will bring it to you.  They serve edible drinks only, but beyond that they can make anything within reason.  Shatterframe orders a glass of white wine, takes out an inhaler stick and starts to puff on it.

She says, “First round is on me, of course.  Let me start by telling you a little about myself.  You know my name, I’m a former Freelancer that managed to live long enough to become a fixer.  When I saw you stand up to that gang out there, it told me that you have guts and skill, two things that can bring you the necessary credits to live a long healthy life in this world.

So, here’s my proposition.  I set up the jobs and provide safe transportation to and from the job site.  I’ll be staying in my car, and you guys will do the out of car work.  You won’t pay me, I’ll take my cut from the clients, but I will pay you on behalf of the clients.  For instance, there are several jobs I could use the three of you on.” 


  You all receive a message on your phone.  (If you decide to not have a phone, then Shatterframe slides you a folded piece of paper)

  The received message is this list:
  First offer:  In Cleveland district, close to the northern border of the city, a lounge of lizards from the thick forests outside of Helton have attacked the community.  Could be good target practice.
  Pay:  2000 credits each

  Second offer:  In Sugarland there is a storage unit that I’ve lost the key to.  I need you to open this locked storage unit.  Inside you will find a box.  You may open the box, I just need what’s inside.  You don’t have to keep the box, just the statue inside the box.  Bring me that statue.
  Pay: 2500 credits each

  Third offer:  Down on the coast in a place called Surfside Beach four people have disappeared.  All of their equipment, supplies, clothes, and vehicles were found, just no people.  I need you to investigate their disappearance.  As per their choice by law, the families involved have elected to hire Freelancers instead of the HPD to solve this mystery, so don’t count on cooperation from law enforcement.
  Pay:  1500 credits each


 You receive another message with an address and Shatterframe tells you, “You can take these jobs in any order or you can wait for new jobs to pop up.  There is nothing illegal in having these messages, but some of the things you do to fulfill these jobs will be illegal.  I can answer any questions you have now.”


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 22, 2019)

*Hawkeye speaks up!*









*OOC:*


 I didn't realize that the actual story thread was active, or I would have posted before now. I have this thread bookmarked now, so that oversight won't happen again. 















*OOC:*


 Question about phones: what would be the related skill required to modify one's phone, to make it harder to hack in the VR? 







*Hawkeye speaks up,* "I'm down with that; I have a day-job with TI, but I work from home / my mobile office, so I can multi-task. As long as my projects get turned in on time, they don't care what my daily timetable is. 2500 extra cred sounds great to me, why don't we check out that storage unit? As for the box, if the contents are as delicate as a statue, I'd imagine the box is built to protect it from breakage. I'd recommend getting the box, opening it to ensure the statue is inside, make sure the box doesn't have tracking software, and then just use it to transport the statue safely. We should also check the box out astrally, to make sure there's no traceable auras on it. Whaddya say, guys?"


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 23, 2019)

*Trollick Is Intrigued*



Kwargrow said:


> If you posted this week, gain 5 xp.
> 
> Searching the Hudu Krew gains you: 5 personal credsticks, bank enforced; 4 low quality knives (sellable for 20 credit at a resale shop), clothes (you can steal their matching faux-leather jackets as a sign of disrespect.  Doing this will earn you a grudge from the go-gang)  Truly these were the scrubs.



*Trollick* will confiscate the credsticks. Until he learns better, he will simple hold these waiting for the right opportunity to give them over to Hawkeye for hacking. He considers it a waste of time to pawn the knives, so if the other two do not want them, he will deposit them in the club's dumpster. He will, also, take the jackets for spite, tossing them in the dumpster, after carving out one of the insignia with one of their knives. He will keep the insignia.



			
				GM said:
			
		

> While you search the gang, Shatterframe says,  “Do you know the Hudu Krew are operated by the Mars corporation?  Most of the gangs are run by corporations of course.  The rank and file soldiers don’t know that, but the leaders all answer to someone in a nice suit or they don’t survive.  Everyone has their place on the food chain, even Freelancers.”



"Good to know."



			
				GM said:
			
		

> ...The Axelrad Lounge did not require anyone to give up their weapons, but they do require a device placed over firearms to prevent them from firing.  The devices would be removed when they leave, the standard policy around Houston.



*Trollick* makes no attempt to conceal the possession of his firearm. He removes it from the holster at the small of his back, placing it on the table, using the provided device to safety it.



			
				GM said:
			
		

> ... You all receive a message on your phone...
> 
> The received message is this list:
> ...




At the vibration, *Trollick* removes his phone from its pouch on the outside of his left thigh. It is a voice to text, only phone. He thumbs in his code and reads the messages, sliding over to the a different icon in the middle of doing so to place his beer order at Shatterframe's expense. "Hmm. The last one sounds the most complicated with the most possible complications, yet offers the lowest cred. The first sounds straight forward and simple. The second... well, I do not know."


----------



## Waynan (Jan 25, 2019)

At this point Syd speaks up:
"I'm ready to do any of the jobs on the list, guys.", he says as he puts his phone away in one of his armored vest pockets, "I'm ready to get some action, any action; especially if credits are involved. If I may suggest, however... I'd like a go at the second job on the list."
Syd smiles at Shatterframe, then looks to Trollick and Hawkeye for their response.


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 25, 2019)

Waynan said:


> At this point Syd speaks up:
> "I'm ready to do any of the jobs on the list, guys.", he says ..."I'd like a go at the second job on the list."




*Trollick* rubs his bearded chin with his left hand. "We have only just met. Perhaps we should move for a job that sounds more straight forward that way we can get a feel for one another's tactics. The lizard jobs sounds quick and straight forward, even if a bit dull."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 25, 2019)

*Hawkeye scoffs,* "Sounds like a muscle job to me. What would you like me to do, film it?"

Hawkeye gives the group his trademarked "wry grin," hoping that the joke goes over as well as it did when he imagined it in his mind's eye.


----------



## Waynan (Jan 26, 2019)

Syd smirks at Hawkeye's comment as he thinks about it for a moment, then answers Trollick:

"Well, maybe; but I have found that what seems simple is never quite as."


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 26, 2019)

*Trollick Continues to Converse*



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Hawkeye scoffs,* "Sounds like a muscle job to me. What would you like me to do, film it?"




Trollick presses his tongue against his cheek and rubs his bearded chin again. "That's not a bad idea."


Waynan said:


> Syd smirks at Hawkeye's comment as he thinks about it for a moment, then answers Trollick:"Well, maybe; but I have found that what seems simple is never quite as."




"Which is my assessment of the retrieval job. It seems the simplest task yet offers the highest pay."


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 29, 2019)

*OOC:*




> Question about phones: what would be the related skill required to modify one's phone, to make it harder to hack in the VR?



Phones come with built in defenses but beyond that people can increase their phone security by adding their Commercial Task- Inversion.  Unless someone is hunting you the phone hack won't often be an issue.  The only time it is regularly used is when someone enters a restricted area, such as certain garden skyscrapers, then the building security would hack the phone to spy on whoever was in their building.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 29, 2019)

If you posted during the previous week, your character receives 5 xp.

Shatterframe smiles and nods at your banter.  "Whatever you decide, be at the address in three hours and we'll get to work.  You may use your own transportation for the job if you wish.  You have my number from the messages I sent you.  I don't receive or send holograms.  Now I need to prepare for our journey."  She stands up and leaves the booth, inviting the three to stay as long as they like.

The atmosphere of the Axelrad Lounge appeals to the new Runners.  The staff seems professional and competent, and the other customers seem content to mind their own business.  You may use the Axelrad Lounge for meetings again if you like.  Trollick, Syd Vicious, and Hawkeye take the time to chat and get to know each other better, sharing a few stories of their experience and how they built their skill sets.  During the conversation the group decides to take the Cleveland job and knock out a few lizards.  The quick, simple task will help the team adjust to each other.

At 2:00 am the three leave the lounge and travel to the address twenty blocks away.  The electric sign depicts a plate of cheese nachos with a comical face driving in a sparkling black convertible.  The text next to it reads 'Nacho Ordinary Vehicle Repair Center'.  This street doesn't look much different from the one you left, with floating lights illuminating skyscrapers as far as you can see and different businesses on the ground floors with their signs glaring in vibrant colors.  There is a little more traffic with vehicles speeding past on the street, but at this hour not much business is done.

As you arrive, the cargo door at the repair center rolls up and a plain maroon Ford van pulls out.  The doors open and you can see Shatterframe seated in the operator chair with the Vehicle Link Display over her eyes.

"Glad you fellas could make it.  Get in," she says through the van's intercom, which sounds remarkably like her own voice.  From your experience with VLD's you know the operator can hear and see everything happening in their vehicle from internal sensors monitoring the passengers.  There is ample space for the three of you.  Traffic is sparse on the way to Cleveland district and Shatterframe is quickly able to reach peak speed on the highway so you arrive in good time.

Some Helton districts have exterior walls to protect citizens from what lives outside the city, and Cleveland is one of those districts.  Shatterframe drives you through quiet streets to the thirty foot wall.  Over the barrier the group can see the tops of trees from the overgrown Sam Houston forest.   At the base of the concrete, in a shallow gully underneath a floating light, one man and one woman are waiting next to a bent and torn drainage grate with a hole large enough for a giant to fit through.  They are both carrying shotguns.

Shatterframe tells you, "Your contacts names are Travis and Luceena.  They'll point you at the lizards and you earn some quick pay."

You leave the van and approach the man and woman.  Although their faces look distraught, they are friendly and shake hands with you when introductions are made.  Travis is a short man with dark skin and a long goatee.  Luceena is an elf over a foot taller than Travis, has lighter skin with curly green hair.  They are both wearing flannel shirts and overalls.

Travis motions to the twisted grate and tells you, "Big lizards come in through here.  Bastards.  We're not allowed to leave the city to go after them or we would, but I guess that's what you're here for."

Luceena says,"Four of those things got in here when our horses were out to graze.  They got our babies, Trydthrough and Maxina.  We killed two of the things, but the others ran back through here.  Bring us the heads and the credits are yours."


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 29, 2019)

*Trollick* nods, calming himself and expanding his sensitivity to the surrounding area. He is comfortable in the wilds that deter the urbanites, having grown up in them. With no adieu nor any further delay, he stoops through the opening in the grate. He pauses on the other side to wait for his friends.
[sblock=Perception]*Effectiveness*: Mind + Knowledge + Commercial

This passive technique represents noticing patterns, anomalies, or dangers in the immediate area due to seeing or hearing or even smelling things subconsciously. This may be augmented by various active or passive Collegiate Tasks. There is no random aspect to this task. This task may be opposed by Blend or Stealth, whichever is more appropriate.

*Check*: effectiveness + Konokoro (Collegiate) + d100: 13 + 18 + 82 = 113[/sblock]


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 29, 2019)

Hawkeye takes a few moments to don his suit of heavy armor. He looks like a fish out of water, stumbling around in it, obviously having never worn it before. But after a minute or two, he seems to acclimate to the bulkiness, and his movements become less awkward, if not completely fluid.

*Hawkeye says,* "Big, clunky gun, check. Heavy, bulky armor, check. Ok, I'm ready. Let's go shoot some lizards!"

Hawkeye plods along behind Trollick, trying not to look like a total newb.


----------



## Waynan (Jan 30, 2019)

Syd says nothing, just nods and follows behind. Hawkeye and Trollick will make perfect shields, if they get ambushed coming through the grate and drain pipe...but, then, since Syd was smaller and quick (out of necessity growing up on the streets all his life), and as the three got to know each other, the two "big guys" agreed that this was probably the best battle tactic, allowing Syd to use his ambush tactics to the best effect against hostiles.

He also kept silent because, Syd was a true street kid and had never been around natural things except for the occasional city park, and all this "green" had him as nervous as a bag of cats.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 30, 2019)

As Hawkeye reaches Trollick's position, he also pauses to take in his surroundings.









*OOC:*


 Perception die roll (d100): 63, non-mulligan.


----------



## Waynan (Feb 1, 2019)

Perception Roll: 59
Dang, but I miss Mulligans.

SYd finds that his two large compatriots fairly effectively block his forward line of sight when he is behind them, so he slows enough to get a few paces behind them and relies on his street sense (a sort of anxiety, really) to feel out any danger in their immediate proximity. All this green, though, was still a little unnerving. He felt naked, even though there were a lot of trees and shrubs.

"Keep it together, boy."​, he kept thinking to himself as he looked intently into every shadow.


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 5, 2019)

Be Vewy, Vewy Quiet, We’re Hunting Lizards

Receive 5 xp for posting during the week.  You may spend it before combat.

The Cleveland barrier is reinforced concrete a little over two feet thick, so it does not take long to step through into the wilds outside of Helton. The night sky is cloudy and dark, and it is unusual to look up and not see the passing lights of airships and drones.  The booted feet of the three Runners come down into a muddy concrete collection pool that helps feed the gully that leads into the city.  Just on the other side of the pool are the partial remains of a horse, its rent torso almost unrecognizable.  The smell of the bloody remains blocks out all other odors.  In the slick mud the Runners can see the clawed prints of lizard feet, wider than those of the giants.  There is a fifteen foot wide path of cleared space separating the wall and the beginning of the forest full of towering oaks with spreading branches that provide plenty of dark recesses for creatures to hide.

"Be careful, those things like to jump out at ya," Travis offers, attempting to help.
One intense glare from Syd silences the man, and the farmers step away from the broken grate.  Runners don't need to be told to be careful.

[sblock=Perception]*Effectiveness*: Mind + Knowledge + Commercial

This passive technique represents noticing  patterns, anomalies, or dangers in the immediate area due to seeing or  hearing or even smelling things subconsciously. This may be augmented by  various active or passive Collegiate Tasks. There is no random aspect  to this task. This task may be opposed by Blend or Stealth, whichever is  more appropriate.

*Check*: effectiveness + Konokoro (Collegiate) + d100: number to hit - 100

Trollick 13 + 18 + 82 = 113; Hawkeye 19 +14 +63 =96; Syd Vicious 16 +12 +59=87[/sblock]

Trollick suppresses a grin as he turns his gaze over the green branches of the oaks, glad to be close to nature again.  Whether it is his familiarity with the woods, or his magic enhanced senses, he can tell that the pair of lizards have set up an ambush for anyone pursuing them.  He notes one branch of a tree to their left sits a little lower than it should, spots a horned head through a patch of leaves, and he sees a reptile tail visible from the other side of one thick trunk.  With hand gestures he points out the intended attack of their prey.

Hawkeye is distracted by the size of the claw marks on the horse remains, grateful for his heavy armor.  Once Trollick points out the lizards, he easily spots them.

Syd Vicious is eager for the fight after seeing what was left of the horse.  Once Trollick points out the lizards, he easily spots them.

Surprise round has been successfully avoided.  One lizard is waiting to pounce from a branch twenty feet off the ground, and the second lizard is waiting to attack from around the base of an adjacent tree.  The body of the tree hiding lizard is partially obscured, but enough is visible for ranged attacks.  Only a small portion of the tail of the second lizard is visible.

State intentions and roll for effect.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 5, 2019)

Hawkeye intends to shoot the lizard whose body is partially visible with his Ruger revolver.









*OOC:*


 Reaction roll: 99+59 = 158 + applicable skills. Frig! 31 base roll to-hit. If I'm quick enough to get a second shot, that roll is 84 (base.)


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 6, 2019)

After motioning to the others of the location of the hidden lizards, *Trollick* draws his heavy pistol and fires at the one within the tree.







*OOC:*


Reaction: 67, Pistol 73






[sblock=Reaction]Readiness (Combat) + Impetus (Commercial) + Clarity (Collegiate) + d100 - Armor Hindrance[/COLOR]
Reaction Time is a numeric value for mental and physical preparedness for action. This is the first calculation in a combat sequence as it determines the order of attackers and is generally only figured once at the beginning of any combat situation. Reaction time may be further modified if a character or creature is injured or otherwise impeded at the start of combat. Loss of Body or Mind reduces the final Reaction Time by 10 for every 1 point lost. For example, if a character had lost 2 points of Body before combat initiated, his total reaction time would be reduced by 20.
*Trollick*: 17 + 13 + 19 + 67 = 126 - 50 = 76[/sblock]
[sblock=Speed of Action]Reaction Time - Hindrance[/COLOR]
Though Reaction Time is a numeric value for mental and physical preparedness for action, a character who is able to think the fastest may not necessarily be able to act the fastest, especially if wielding a large weapon. This hindrance is determined by many factors that are quantified under their respective descriptions, such as weapons, movement, and manipulating Way. Like Reaction Time, Speed of Attack is further modified in the same manner if a character or creature is injured or otherwise impeded. After each action, the Hindrance is subtracted again from the previous total to continue the numeric sequence for the next action, unless the character or creature is fighting with two weapons; in which case, Hindrance for the weapon halved. Subsequent actions have a minimum hindrance of half a second or 50 tics, even is halving a weapon's hindrance would be less.
*Trollick*: 76 - 50(pistol) = 26[/sblock]
[sblock=Movement]The average human brain in real life can perform 5 conscious actions in 1 second, making the normal reaction time 1/5 of or .2 seconds, which corresponds to 20 of 100 tics in the game.

Movement as it is figured into timing: Motility = max strides / second(100 tics)

From a standing position, 1 stride = 50 tics, 1 pace = 100 tics
Second motion, 2 paces = 100
Third motion, 4 paces = 100
Forth motion, 6 paces = 100...
The maximum = Motility Score in paces / 100 tics
This should seem reasonable that an arm length sword has a hindrance of 100, meaning that it takes 1 second to effectively swing the sword from a resting position. Fighting with two weapons simultaneously halves the weapon hindrances after the initial swing, though a minimum hindrance of 50 is always required for functional mechanics.[/sblock]
[sblock=Firearm Assault]Launch (Combat) + Precision (Commercial) + Clarity Collegiate) + d100 +/- range - cover
Once Speed of Action is determined, the character or creature may choose to launch a projectile at his opponent. Whether the launch is performed by mechanical means (firing a gun) or manually thrown, the mechanics are the same. The advantage to the attacker of a Projectile Assault is that it may not be defended. It must be avoided by use of one of the Defensive Commercial Tasks. If the target is unaware of the attacker, he may add his Stealth or Blend Task total to the first assault. Projectile Assault is further modified by the following range statistics:

*Range Statistics*: distance in paces

*Attack Modifier*+100+500-50-100-200*Gun**PB**Short**Medium**Long**Great**Extreme*Light0-22-1010-2020-3030-4040-50Heavy0-33-1515-3030-5050-7070-90G1 SmartLink0-44-2020-4040-7070-100100-140
If the target is engaged in physical combat with a friendly, then the shooter receives a penalty to hit of 50%. If the shooter misses, there is a 50% chance that the projectile will strike the friend. If the miss ratio is significant, then the projectile goes wide, missing any target.
*Trollick*: 17 + 13 + 19 + 73 = 121 +/- range - cover[/sblock]


----------



## Waynan (Feb 6, 2019)

Syd takes off, watching Hawkeye's shot at the one in the tree, and bolts after Hawkeye's bolt. Whether the bullet hits or not, soon afterward, Syd would be there and, with pistol in one hand and sabre in the other, it was time to "Get Vicious". His heart was all a-thrill.


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 12, 2019)

For posting earlier in the week gain 5 xp

*I See Dead Lizards*
[sblock=Reaction Time: Readiness + Commercial + Clarity + d100 – hindrance for armor and weapon]
Trollick: 17+13+19+67-5-15=    96
Hawkeye: 17+20+15+158-20-15=    175
Syd: 20+16+11+50-5-12-8=        72
Tree Lizard: 20+12+0+04-5=        31        
Ground Lizard: 20+12+0+78-5=    105    [/sblock]

*Order of Action*: Hawkeye, Ground Liz, Trollick, Hawkeye, Syd, Tree Liz, Ground Liz

*Hawkeye*:  As soon as he identifies the body of the lizard in the tree he points his Ruger Phoenix MK IV heavy revolver and fires a bit too soon.  He feels the familiar kick of his sidearm, but misjudges the size of the creature hidden behind the leaves and his shot goes wide.
[sblock=Hawkeye revolver shot]
Hawkeye: 17+20+15+31+0=83
T Liz avoidance: 12+0+04+100=116
Hawkeye=miss [/sblock]

*Ground Lizard*: Immediately after Hawkeye fires the first shot the lizard hiding behind the tree bolts around the trunk and charges at the Runners.  You can clearly see the creature now, and it has thick green scales, a horned frill, and a mouth of razor sharp teeth. It is not able to close within melee range this turn.

*Trollick*:  He targets the tree lizard with his Mars 50 heavy pistol.  He hits but it is only a glancing blow, tearing off a chunk of the creature’s thick hide.
  [sblock=Trollick pistol shot]
Trollick: 17+13+19+73+0= 122
  T Liz avoidance: 116
  Damage: 1
  Deflect: 10-1=9 [/sblock]

*Hawkeye*: Undeterred by the charging lizard, he targets the one in the tree again.  This time he gets a solid shot in, shifting the weight of the creature on the branch, but not drawing any blood yet.
  [sblock=Hawkeye second shot]
Hawkeye: 52+84+0=136
  T Liz defense: 116
  Damage: 6
  Deflect: 9-6=3 [/sblock]

*Syd*: he charges in to meet the ground lizard.  While using his saber to keep the lizard at bay, he fires point blank with his Tiger Mac-10 medium pistol, but the bullet doesn’t penetrate the thick scales.

  [sblock=Syd pistol shot]
Syd: 20+16+11+50+20=117
  G Liz defense: 20+12+0+81=113
  Damage: 1
  Deflect: 10-1=9 [/sblock]

*Tree Lizard*:  it scrambles along its limb before leaping at the runners in a clumsy fashion.  Trollick is the intended victim, but he has the battle presence to step aside and pistol strike the creature as it tumbles past him.  He catches it on the back of the neck under its armored frill and there is a resounding crack.  The lizard tumbles to the ground, unmoving.

  [sblock=Trollick counterstrike]
T-Liz Leap Attack: 12+12+12+12+04=52

  Trollick defense: 17+13+19+73=122
  *greater than 50 difference* counterstrike: 122-52=70%*20=14
  Damage: 14
  Deflect: 14-3=11 Body damage
  T Liz Body: 8-11=3 Mind damage
  T Liz Mind: 4-3=1 [/sblock]


*Ground lizard*:  the remaining lizard takes a swipe at Syd, but he turns it aside with his sabre.

  [sblock=claw attack]
G Liz attack: 113

  Syd defense: 20+16+12+50+25=123 [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status] Runners: 0 damage; Tree Lizard Body: 0, Mind: 1, practically deaceased; Ground Lizard: 0 damage, Deflect: 9 [/sblock]
Roll reaction and action rolls for next sequence and state intentions.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 13, 2019)

Hawkeye adjusts his aim, and keeps trying to gun down the lizard.









*OOC:*


Reaction Roll: 48, Firearm Attack Roll: 91 + (Luck = 40) = 131.


----------



## Waynan (Feb 13, 2019)

Syd attacks with gun and sabre. He tries to shoot the ground lizard in the eye while making a slash attack at the base of its skull using a leaping attack to get advantage of downward force with the sabre attack.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 13, 2019)

Holstering his pistol and running for the lizard on Syd, at the same time, *Trollick*, preferring melee combat, hopes to punch the lizard with his sonic fist, an unexpected adjunct to his martial skill.







*OOC:*


Reaction Roll: 61, Action Roll: 96 + 56 (luck)
[sblock=Physical Assault]20 (attack) + 14 (commercial) + 21 (fury) + 96(d100) + 56(luck) = 207[/sblock]
[sblock=Thump]21 (effectiveness) + 96(d100) + 56 (luck) = 173[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 19, 2019)

*For posting during the week receive 5 xp*

*A Farewell To Lizards*

[sblock=Reaction]
Hawkeye: 48+7=55
Syd: 64+12=76
Trollick: 61+29=90
Lizard: 57+27=84 [/sblock]

Order of action: Trollick, Lizard, Syd, Hawkeye

[sblock=Trollick Punch]
Trollick attack: 20+14+21+96+56=207
Lizard Defense: 20+12+49=81 [/sblock]
Damage: 7-5 soak=2 Mind damage; Mind: 4-2=2
[sblock=Trollick Thump]
Trollick Thump: 173
Lizard Defense: 67 [/sblock]
Damage: 10 Mind; Mind: 2-10=8 Body Damage; Body: 8-8=0 deceased

Slapping his pistol back in its holster, Trollick surges forward and hammer fists the lizard on top of its skull.  Already a devastating blow, at the same instant he twists the Way lines to Thump the creature directly into its head.  He can feel the magic energy reverberate inside the animal’s skull, scrambling its brains.  The lizard drops, no longer a threat.  It takes little effort to remove the heads of the two lizards, and return through the wall to deliver them to Travis and Luceena, who pack them in plastic bags.

Travis says to the Runners, “Nicely done.  We’ll turn these into the Animal Awareness Committee at our building and authorize your payment.”

The Runners take their leave of the farmers, pleased with their effective disposal of the pests.  Shatterframe is in her car in the same spot with her remote headset on, and greets the team when they return.  “Excellent work, and not a scratch on you.  I was hoping that would be an easy task, but your next opponents won’t be as relaxed as a couple of uppity reptiles.  Regardless of which job you would like to take on next, meet at the same address tomorrow night.”

Shatterframe will take the team members wherever they wish to go, but once they exit the vehicle, she goes her own way.

Gain 2000 credits for job completion

Include in this weeks post any conversation with Shatterframe, and tasks the runners wish to do before the next job including new purchases.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 19, 2019)

Once back in the car with Shatterframe, Trollick steadies his breathing as the adrenaline from battle subsides. He looks over his two new friends, seeing that like him, they are uninjured. "Well gents, this may be a bit blunt but was raised mostly outside the walls. Would one of you have a pad where I can crash for a bit? I will gladly contribute some of my part of the fee toward costs. Also, despite my size, I do not snore." He laughs.

"Back on business, I am leaning toward the job in Sugarland for our next venture. The pay is better than that gig down at the beachside and a locked storage unit infers some intrigue."

With any business with his friends concluded, Trollick will turn his attention to Shatterframe. "How time sensitive are these runs? I was figuring a day or two of downtime to put our earnings to some personal use would be good. I was also wondering if you might know of any talisman shops or some such dedicated to folk culture where I might acquire a functional fetish, talisman, or totem. I ought to do something with my cred other than buy food and I have an aversion to integrated technology."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 21, 2019)

*Hawkeye says,* "You can bunk with me, big guy. I could use the company; I don't snore, either, but I might talk your ear off. Whaddya say?"

[sblock=What Hawkeye originally said about the Sugarland job]
*Hawkeye speaks up,* "I'm down with that; I have a day-job with TI, but I work from home / my mobile office, so I can multi-task. As long as my projects get turned in on time, they don't care what my daily timetable is. 2500 extra cred sounds great to me, why don't we check out that storage unit? As for the box, if the contents are as delicate as a statue, I'd imagine the box is built to protect it from breakage. I'd recommend getting the box, opening it to ensure the statue is inside, make sure the box doesn't have tracking software, and then just use it to transport the statue safely. We should also check the box out astrally, to make sure there's no traceable auras on it. Whaddya say, guys?"
[/sblock]

When Trollick mentions the Sugarland job, Hawkeye nods in agreement.

"I'm up for that, provided we take the precautions that I mentioned before."


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 25, 2019)

*If you posted during the week receive 5 xp.*

*Working for A Living*



> "You can bunk with me, big guy. I could use the company; I don't snore, either, but I might talk your ear off. Whaddya say?"











*OOC:*


 Skyscrapers make up most of the buildings in the Helton Metroplex, and many of those are only used for private residences.  Buying an apartment in a skyscraper means you own part of that building.  There is no rent for living there, but expenses for utilities, maintenance, and improvements are shared equally among the tenants.  Tenants can work off part of their building dues by volunteering for security service.  Since you own your residence you may do whatever you wish with it. 









> "How time sensitive are these runs? I was figuring a day or two of downtime to put our earnings to some personal use would be good. I was also wondering if you might know of any talisman shops or some such dedicated to folk culture where I might acquire a functional fetish, talisman, or totem. I ought to do something with my cred other than buy food and I have an aversion to integrated technology.”




The inside of Shatterframe’s sedan has adjustable rotating seats so that the occupants can face each other.  It’s a little tight on space with two giants, but it’s a comfortable ride as you reach maximum speed on the highway.

Shatterframe reaches up to take off her remote headset, and for a moment the group can see lights flashing under her skin, marking the internal parts connected to her brain.  The still moving car does not waver a bit, under the influence of its autopilot.  She smiles as she turns her seat to look at the runners, and in the bright interior of her sedan can be seen a metallic sheen to her eyes.

She says, “These jobs are always time sensitive.  This is the sweet life, fellas.  What else do you have to do besides be out there on the streets making a living?  A couple of grand for some dead pests isn’t bad for a nights work, but it won’t get you far either.  You’ve got about twenty-two hours left.  That should be plenty of time to get some rest, find some company, and purchase any gear you can find in the city, magical or otherwise.  If you would like a recommendation, Ranella’s Mystical Portables over on fifteenth street has a clean reputation.”



> When Trollick mentions the Sugarland job, Hawkeye nods in agreement.  "I'm up for that, provided we take the precautions that I mentioned before."




Shatterframe remarks, “The box will certainly have tracking devices on it.  You can go into the VR to detect any signals and remove them.  The higher pay means there are likely to be some goons poking around after this item.  Of course, the only people we can trust on jobs are in this car right now.”

Syd Vicious remained silent.

[sblock=Second offer] In Sugarland there is a storage unit that I’ve lost the key to. I need you to open this locked storage unit. Inside you will find a box. You may open the box, I just need what’s inside. You don’t have to keep the box, just the statue inside the box. Bring me that statue.
Pay: 2500 credits each [/sblock]

You each receive a message from Shatterframe on your phone that reads: Brimstone’s Storage, Level 6, Unit 56  “That’s the info for the unit,” she explains.

She drops each of the runners off at their desired location.  You may make purchases and add them to your inventory.

You meet the following night at the same repair center, and sense nothing amiss.  This time Shatterframe picks you up in a bright green minivan with flowering vines painted on the side and sliding rear doors.  It has more room than the sedan, but as before Shatterframe is in the drivers seat with her remote headset on.  Her black suit is the same as it was the night before.

“Nice to see you again,” she says, her voice coming through the van speakers.  She drives to Sugarland and pulls up to one of the skyscrapers with a white sign that reads Brimstone’s Storage over the door.

*Roll perception and include it in your post during the week for intentions.*


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 28, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> She says, “These jobs are always time sensitive...  If you would like a recommendation, Ranella’s Mystical Portables over on fifteenth street has a clean reputation.”



*Trollick* nods, grateful for the info but feels no need to verbally respond.




Kwargrow said:


> You each receive a message from Shatterframe on your phone that reads: Brimstone’s Storage, Level 6, Unit 56  “That’s the info for the unit,” she explains...
> 
> You meet the following night at the same repair center, and sense nothing amiss...



*Trollick* steps from the vehicle and makes a quick cursory scan of the area. Seeing no immediate threat, he takes more time to look and listen, noting any near alleys or other business fronts, anything that might prove important.
[sblock=Perception]14(commercial) + 21(konokoro) = 35[/sblock]
[sblock=Observation]14(commercial) + 21(empathy) + 65(d100) = 100[/sblock]
"Well gents, front door or do we look for another possible entrance?"









*OOC:*


Since Health talismans should be the most common and least expensive and real animal parts are illegal to own, during the downtime, Trollick will try to purchase bloodstone ring or bracelet.


----------



## Waynan (Feb 28, 2019)

After a soy-synth burger with real onion and lettuce and a rice beer to wash it down, Syd spent his downtime sleeping fast in a local coffin hotel (4 hours always seemed to serve him well). He then hopped a commuter tram to his mother's apartment in the Baytown district with a view over the water.  After a brief visit, involving some interesting updates (included in the weeks post), Syd goes to the garage to get his Kawazuki Street Screamer, a go-gang favorite motorbike, and tool around town; especially the Sugarland District and the Brimstone's Storage facility.

First, he just drives by the place, getting as good of an overview of the place as he can. He then comes back around to enter the office under the pretense of buying a storage space for his bike; the clerk immediately goes into her sales pitch. All the while, Syd is checking out the security set-up, locks, cameras, and especially, the guards: type (are they merely a hired service, or mercs, or ex-Corp types), race, arms and armor, attentiveness to their job, etc. After he gets the spiel and is asked by the cute, for a dwarf, attendant, Syd acts embarrassed by the price per month and politely bows out the door, hops on his Street Screamer and heads out to meet Shatterframe and the rest at the rendezvous point, leaving his bike in Shatterframe's care while on the mission. 

Syd divulges the intel he scraped up with his little day trip. He then prepares himself and his gear. Exits the van with the others and whispers one of his mantras: "The night is going to get gnarly."  

Going by Mac's example ---

Perception roll (bonuses): Commercial: 16 + Konokuro: 12 = 28 (roll, if needed: 37 (d100) = 65)
Observation roll: Commercial: 16 + Empathy: 11 + 81 (d100) = 108

And, just to get the rolls in:

Reflex/Defense roll (bonuses): Readiness: 20 + Reflex: 5 = 25 (roll, if needed: 66 (d100) = 91)
1st Combat roll (bonuses): Attack: 20 + Combat: 6 = 26 (roll, if needed: 79 (d100) = 105)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 2, 2019)

Hawkeye is dressed for success on this mission, wearing his streamlined VR rig, which looks as is if he is simply wearing a pair of sunglasses. He chuckles to himself as he recalls memes from CyberBook about the first VR rigs, big, clunky, helicopter-pilot-helmet rigs that made a person's head look like a giant, green 6-ball. He was glad to be living in the sleek, chic now, wearing the latest design from Texas Instruments.

Besides the VR rig, he was wearing his enchanted armored clothing, and toting the big Ruger in a concealed shoulder rig. As he exited the van, which reminded him of the Mystery Machine, he took a casual look around, trying not to look as jittery and on-edge as he felt.

[sblock=Perception]
Commercial: 20 (21 w/ VR), Konokoro: 14, Total = 34 (35).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Observation]
Commercial: 20 (21 w/ VR), Empathy: 15, Roll: 81, Total = 116 (117)
[/sblock]

*Hawkeye nods at Trollick,* "Lead the way, chief. I got yer back."


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 5, 2019)

*Syd Vicous Scouts Out Brimstone Storage*

After scanning the VR for interesting information, Syd learns there is a turf war brewing between the Hudu Krew and the Wild Wongos after some HK’s were caught harassing people outside of a bar that the WW’s protect.  The story does not include the name of the bar, but you can conclude from the other details that it is the Axelrad Lounge.  (For extra information about this conflict any group member may roll d100 to add to a Commercial skill check.  Include the rolls in the next posts)

At Brimstone Storage in Sugarland all looks normal on the outside.  The storage space is on the bottom floor of a typical looking skyscraper, and there is ample parking for his Kawazuki Screamer.  The front door of the business leads immediately to a stairway that descends one floor to the main office.  All of the storage area is underground in nine levels of basement junk, and access to the lower areas is provided by an elevator next to the stairwell.  Inside the office there are several kiosks which contain all the information about the storage units including square feet, price, and the disclaimers about storing illegal items.  There are no privacy rights in the storage units and Helton PD can enter and search them at any time with a proper warrant.  Any items abandoned in units that have delinquent payments will be auctioned or trashed.

Inquiring at the kiosk about storing his bike, Syd learns there is a service elevator on the other side of the building that leads to the first few floors of the subbasement for large items such as vehicles.

There are three attendants in the office, the short, cute woman, a dark-skinned giant with straight steel horns installed in his forehead, and a normal sized brutish woman with pale skin and pink hair, but they are security guards there to monitor the property.  They are all armed with Disney Stellar medium pistols with attached bayonets, and are wearing light armor with a fiery BS on the chest for Brimstone Storage.  Any comments made to the guards will cause them to politely direct Syd back to the kiosks.  All sales and payments are handled by the kiosks through the VR.  There is nothing in their appearance or behavior to suggest that they are anything except security guards that probably live in the building and protect the storage area as part of the revenue for their home.  As is typical of a skyscraper, drones attached to the hall ceiling have lights and cameras that monitor all areas of the storage building.  These drones can detach and follow intruders and can be on auto direct or controlled by another security officer through the VR.

Brimstone Storage has twenty four hour access for customer convenience.


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 5, 2019)

For posting during the week receive 5 xp

*Earning the Box Credits
*
[sblock=Perception] number to hit: 80 for gangers, 110 for spy drone
Trollick: 14+21+65=100, Hawkeye: 21+16+81=117, Syd: 16+12+25 (scouting)+81=134 [/sblock]
Once outside of Shatterframe’s van, the Runners immediately notice a group of four Spartan Dogs, yet another gang, standing around on the corner across the street next to their parked bikes.  They seem to be minding their own business, but your experience tells you they are watching you without trying to be obvious about watching you.

Hawkeye and Syd notice a spider legged drone clinging to the wall of the skyscraper above their heads.  Its camera eye is focused on the group, and Syd says, “That was definitely not there when I was here earlier.”
Since there is no way to know if the gangers or the drone are connected to your job, and since the Runners are robbing the place and extra attention is not wanted, the decision is made to proceed to the marked unit 56 on level 6. (nothings going to happen until that box leaves the unit anyway)

Inside the office, Syd notices that one of the security guards is the same, the giant with steel horns, but the two women are replaced with an orc with dark tan skin, a thick brow, and long pointed tusks protruding from his jaw.  This guard is outfitted the same as the others.  The horned giant seems to recognize Syd from earlier in the day, but does not address him.  The two guards seem to be going through the motions of another boring shift.

Gaining access to the underground storage levels is easy.  All you have to do is pose as a fake customer.  There is no credit charge until a unit is actually used, and potential customers are allowed to browse the units to find one that meets their needs.  There are two ways down to level 6, the stairway, or the elevator.  The service elevator only goes down to level 3.








*OOC:*


  We are still getting used to this setting so I will provide actions and rolls for handling the storage unit as an example of what can be done. 







The Runners notice that the locks on the units of level 6 are standard security, until they get to unit 56.  This lock is different, and at a glance seems to be of higher quality.  Hawkeye sits down against the wall opposite the unit and slips the VR headset over his eyes as Trollick and Syd keep watch.

As Hawkeye moves his consciousness into the VR, the darkness inside the headset blinks and suddenly he is looking at the virtual Brimstone Storage.  The Virtual Realm has a different appearance than the Hard Realm.  There are no shadows in VR, since there are no light sources and everything is a representation inside the brain.  The colors are bright and cartoonish, and the hallways of the storage area now look like dark grey stone walls of a castle, with the roll doors of the units appearing as thick banded wood doors with ancient steel keyholes.  The mortar in between the stones of the walls is bright and glowing like lava.  The light/camera drones watching on the ceiling are represented by crows perched on stone sconces with red glowing eyes.  His experience in VR tells Hawkeye it would be almost impossible to shut the drones off without alerting security, but if the drones are still in auto detect, which they are, he can override their programming to tell them to look the other way for a while.
[sblock=VR roll] Commercial task+Obscurative task+d100) 21+21+61=103
Number to hit:  100-103= 3 minutes that his command will stay in effect [/sblock]
Hawkeye smiles as the perched crows turn their heads, and at the same time Trollick and Syd nod to each other as they see the ceiling drones spin their lenses away from unit 56.
[sblock=Now for the locked door] Hawkeye 21+21+76=118, number to hit: 85, success [/sblock] The lock on unit 56 clicks as it disengages and while the wood door in the VR swings open at Hawkeye’s touch, the roll door in the HR slides up into the ceiling, granting access to the storage area.  Inside the concrete room is a plain ancient looking wood box on the floor, which appears the same in both realms, only about two feet across to each side.  It is a simple plank design with rusted nails holding it together and gaps in the planks.  There are old, faded ink stamps across the surface from several languages and countries, and the box is crusted with dried dirt and splattered with what could be blood.  In the VR Hawkeye looks over the box closely and locates three tracking devices that he determines would send a signal through the VR if deactivated.

Hawkeye disengages from the VR, removes his headset, and locates the trackers on the box.  The tracking devices are thin slips of plastic and metal slid in between the gaps in the planks.  They are removed and left in the unit to not alert security.  The door of unit 56 is closed and locks again as though nothing happened.  The entire process took less than a minute.

Regardless of how the Runners decide to leave Brimstone Storage, there are no problems until they reach the outside.

Walking towards Shatterframe’s van still parked where it was, the three start to think this is the easiest 2500 credits they’ve ever made.  The spider drone is no longer visible on the building or anywhere else.  The Spartan Dogs across the street look at the Runners and their eyes land on the box.  Before anything else can happen, another van, beige in color, slams on its breaks on the street next to the gangers.  The door of the van slides open and Syd recognizes the brutish woman with pale skin and pink hair with each hand holding a single full auto weapon as she opens fire at the Spartan Dogs.  Simultaneously a full auto weapon pops out of the top of the van and fires on Shatterframe’s van.

Surprise round:  none of your three Runners are targeted, only the Spartan Dogs gangers and Shatterframe’s vehicle.
[sblock=Surprise attack] Pink Hair Attack: 52(base)+93(d100)+100(luck)=245
Spartan Dogs: Defend: 53(base)+24=77 (multiple targets=3 hit)
Damage=50 per target, Armor clothing 50-10 deflect=40. Body:10-40=30, Mind:10-30=20, Essence:9-20, deceased
Van Driver: Attack: 60(base)+50(d100)=110
Shatterframe Defense: 70(base)+10(d100)-50(stationary)=30
Damage=32-15(deflect)=17
Shatterframe: 17-10(deflect)=7, Body 10-7=3 Body [/sblock]
While the three Runners stare in shock, the van attack has lethal results.  With their concentration on you three, the Spartan Dogs and Shatterframe are caught completely unaware.  The pink haired woman opens up with a loud blast as she shreds three of the gangers, killing them instantly with a hail of bullets.  The full auto machine gun mounted to the van roof rips a line through Shatterframe’s windshield, hitting her with bullets and shrapnel from her own blasted vehicle.
Shatterframe screams in pain over her van’s comm.

*Roll Reaction and state intentions.*

One of you must be carrying the box, so discuss and designate a box carrier through Line chat.  It is not any heavier than you expect a wood box to be.  One of the giants can tuck the box under their arm and free a hand for fighting, but Syd would have to use both hands to hold it.


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Waynan (Mar 8, 2019)

Street-savvy Syd, seeing the danger of their situation, immediately goes into action and calls the plays:

"Chummers, this whole run is on the verge of becoming total drek. Shatterframe looks bad and I'm the only one who has a rigger's jack besides her. Let's move! Hawkeye, take the box to the van. It should be armored well enough to keep you and the box safe...for now. If anyone comes up to you, other than Trollie Boy and myself, give them a high-caliber brain drain. Trollick, use the van for cover and see if there's a side route out of this hornet's nest we've found ourselves in. Keeping to the main streets will only get Lone Star in on this. I don't think we want that."

All the while, Syd's been backing up toward the van to get behind it for cover. After finishing his orders to the rest, Syd hops into the cab of the van, keeping as low as he can behind the dashboard, to see how Shatterframe is doing.

As he sidles next to her he asks in a surprisingly soothing voice: "Shatterframe, how you holding out? Listen, I need to jack in to the rig here, so I'm going to disconnect you. We'll get you to a Doc Wagon as soon as we get out of this mess."

Reaction roll: d100 (88)

Extra rolls for whatever: 59 (Ack!!), 81, 72, 90, 44 (Yikes!), 76, 68 (Hrm).
Gonna quite before I roll something really bad.


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 9, 2019)

*Trollick Takes His Queue*

Trollick takes off at a dead run, away from the enemy van, veering away from the tower that contained the storage unit to use the runners' own van as cover. While he runs, he draws his Mars 50 and, simultaneously, bends the available light waves around him to increase the shadows around him, hoping to improve his defense against enemy fire.

Once behind cover of Shatterframe's van, he will spin once and fire directly at the machine gun turret on Pinky's van. He will then continue down the street looking for a suitable place to stage a better counter-assault or escape plan.
[sblock=Reaction Time]17 (Readiness) + 14 (Athletic) + 22 (Clarity) + 64 (d100) = 117[/sblock]
[sblock=Speed of Action]100 (move/Way) + 15 (armor) - 16 (strength) - 117 (reaction) = -18
Second Action: -18 + 50 (pistol) = 32
Third Action: 32 + 100 (move) = 132[/sblock]
[sblock=Projectile Assault]17 (Readiness) + 14 (Athletic) + 22 (Clarity) + 44 (d100) = 97[/sblock]
In case others fire back:
[sblock=Projectile Avoidance]Darken: 16 (Bending) + 22 (Darken) = 38
14 (Obscure) + 22 (Analysis) + 38 (Darken) + 92 (d100) + 79 (luck) = 245 + ? (cover)[/sblock]


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 12, 2019)

Hawkeye sets off at a dead run for Shatterframe's van, in an attempt to secure the "package." Once inside the armored van, he intends to guard the box with his life, staying low and out of sight, with his massive Ruger pistol aimed at the van's side door. No enemy will get into the van without being fired upon.

[sblock=Hawkeye's Rolls]







*OOC:*


 74,78,71 = base rolls for next three actions taken, as per LINE chat. (I guess the first roll (74) will be for reaction.) 





[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 12, 2019)

For posting during the week receive 5 xp

*Fight for Survival . . . and a box*
[sblock= Reaction]
Syd Vicious: 48-15(armor)+88=121
Trollick: 53-15(armor)-15(pistol)-5(Essence)+64(d100)=82
Hawkeye: 55-15(armor)-15(pistol)+74=99
Shatterframe: 76-15(armor)-70(damage)+93(d100)+45(luck)=129
Van Driver: 60+04=64
Pink Hair: 52+70=122
Spartan Dog: 53+98(d100)+44(luck)=195 [/sblock]
*Order of Action: Spartan Dog, Shatterframe, Pink Hair, Syd, Hawkeye, Spartan Dog, Trollick, Van Driver, Shatterframe, Pink Hair, Syd* 

Splattered in the blood of his friends, the lone Spartan Dog whips out his heavy pistol with a speed that tells the Runners he had his hand on it the entire time.  With his face full of rage, he points and fires at the pink hair woman.[sblock=Pistol Attack] [roll: 53(base)+88(d100)=141] [Defense: 52+22=74]  [Damage=20, Deflect: 25-20=5][/sblock]
  His shot catches her in the ribs and rocks her in the van, but does not penetrate her medium armor.  Reaction adjust: 122-20 (damage resist)=102; Syd now goes before Pink Hair



> Listen, I need to jack in to the rig here, so I'm going to disconnect you.



As Syd is speaking with Shatterframe two shotguns flip into view on the left and right sides of her van’s hood.  They are on precision swivel turrets and capable of engaging any target in range.  With a flash of light, the Remote Control Headset flies off Shatterframe’s head and into Syd’s waiting hands.

“Do me a favor, liveborn,” Shatterframe mumbles as she stems the flow of blood from her wounds, “shoot back.”

In one fluid motion, Syd Vicious sits on the floor of the van and slips the headset over his eyes.  At once his mind melds with the machine in a familiar way although he has never directed this vehicle before.  Syd has complete control of everything in the van and with a thought he fires back with the ready twin blasters.[sblock=Shotgun Attack] [Attack: 49+59(d100)+25(extra weapon)=133], 60+59(d100)-50(stationary)=69, Damage: 22, Deflect (van)10-22=12 damage, Armor: 25-12=13][/sblock]
The two shotguns tear holes in the van in the direction of the driver, but Syd cannot tell how much damage he does to his opponent.  Reaction adjust: 64-12(damage resist)=52

Pink Hair woman turns a twisted stare on the remaining Spartan Dog and points both her machine guns to blow him away.[sblock=Full Auto Attack] [52+95(d100)+65(luck)+25(extra weapon)=237, Defend: 53+37(d100)=90],[Damage=44-10 deflect=34 damage, deceased][/sblock]
 “Die, SD!” the Pink Hair woman screams as she expertly aims her duo machine guns and wastes the last ganger.

With the box secured and his pistol in hand, Hawkeye hops in the van and keeps his head down.  He makes sure not to knock over Syd, blasting away with the vehicle shotguns.

Seeing that Syd has the Remote Headset on, Trollick manipulates Way as he hangs out of the open door of Shatterframe’s van and bends the shadow of the vehicle to cover him as he fires his pistol. [sblock=Pistol Attack][53+44(d100)=97], Van Driver Defend: 60+74(d100)=138][/sblock]  Trollick bounces a round off the enemy van’s frame.

The machine gun on top of the van attempts to track Trollick to shoot back. [sblock=Full Auto Attack]  [Attack: 60+58=118, Trollick Defend: 53+14(obscure)+92(d100)+79(luck)=238.[/sblock]
The darkness that Trollick stretches over himself fools the van driver completely.  The machine gun tracks off to the right of the Runners, tearing up pavement on imaginary shadows.

Shatterframe says nothing as she slips her VR headset over her head.

Syd pulls the van back, driving backwards as easily as forwards and fires again with the shotguns. [sblock=Shotgun Attack][49+81(d100)+25(extra weapon)=155, Van Driver Defense: 60+65-50(stationary)=75, Damage: 28]Van Driver Medium armor: 13-28=15 damage, Body10-15=5 Mind damage.[/sblock]  Again Syd lets loose with the shotguns, blasting out the back windows of the enemy van. 

Reveling in her lucky kills, Pink Hair turns her guns on Shatterframe’s van as they begin to make their escape.[sblock=Full Auto Attack]  [Attack: 52+36(d100)+25(extra weapon)=114, Syd Defense: 49+90(d100)+44(luck)=183][/sblock]
Although deadly with her weapons before, the Pink Hair woman only fires a few wasted rounds at where Shatterframe’s van used to be.  As you pull away from Brimstone Storage, the other van does not move to follow or shoot again.

*Shatterframe’s Van Stats: 1 operator, 4 passengers.  Top speed: 140 mph, Deflect: 15, 2 concealable shotguns installed under hood, can fire spread or slug

*Combat is effectively over.  If you wish to go back and try to kill the Pink Hair woman and van driver, roll reaction and declare intentions.  Otherwise declare where you wish to go.


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 14, 2019)

Feeling as if good fortune has shined upon their circumstances, Trollick has no desire to press his luck. "We have the prize. No need to wager what we have already won. Drive us Syd! Get to someplace we can better asses the damage to Shatterframe. I actually have some talent in augmenting a bodies natural ability to mend itself."
[sblock=Render Physical Aid]Mercantile + Mend + d100
*Trollick*: 14 + 23 + 54 = 91
Recover Time: 10 days * loss of Body / (target Health + target Confluence + 91)[/sblock]


----------



## Waynan (Mar 15, 2019)

Syd nods in agreement and races down the city streets. Seeing no one following, he slows down to keep Lone Star from checking on a random speeder tearing along in a shot up van down the city's main avenues.

Before Trollick tries to mend Shatterframe, Syd asks out loud for everyone to answer: "She called me 'liveborn'. Liveborn!" He looks at Shatterframe, and asks: "If I'm liveborn, then what does that make you?"


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 19, 2019)

For posting during the week receive 5 xp

*Good to get Paid*
[sblock=Mend] Mercantile + Mend + d100
Trollick: 14 + 23 + 54 = 91
Recover Time: 10 days * loss of Body(7) / (target Health(3) + target Confluence(4) + 91)=0.71 [/sblock]

Shatterframe removes her headset and nods permission.  Trollick places a hand on Shatterframes shoulder and she holds up a piece of laser dried mend bark.  “Use this,” she manages to say.  He takes the bark and it burns with a bright blue flame in his palm.  For a moment the lines of Trollicks hand blurs as it vibrates at rapid speed and he gently slaps the bark down on her shoulder.  The bark disintegrates and Shatterframe inhales sharply.

The bullet wounds stop seeping blood and Shatterframe looks a little less pale, but she is still injured.

 In the sprawl of traffic, a car pulls up next to the van with a red cross and circle on the hood.  Shatterframe inhales sharply again and her wounds close a little.  The car pulls away and reduces speed to exit the road.  Shatterframe explains, “I had help on the way, but I appreciate the boost.  The Crosscircle Corporation provides mobile magical healing.  As I’m sure you know magic can't bring anyone back from full dead, but if you're still alive when they reach you they can have a busted runner back on their feet by the next day.”



> If I'm liveborn, then what does that make you?



Shatterframe chuckles and then grimaces in pain.  Gasping she says, “’Liveborn’ is just slang for living person.  Cosmetic changes are so prevalent that someone’s look can change every month, and there’s plenty of people that changed how they looked after they were born.”

“From what I could tell in the VR, the HPD aren’t looking for us.  The whole thing was recorded by drones, and it shows you walking out of Brimstone’s with a box and getting shot at.  Nothing against the law about shooting back in Houston.  Pink Hair’s name is Martha P, and she escaped, although the driver of the van was apprehended.  Martha P will probably have a new face and identity by tomorrow, something the HPD facial recognition sensors can’t pick up.  The way she went after those Spartan Dogs seemed personal.  I mean, she really torched them.”

With no pursuit, Syd drives back to Nacho’s and Shatterframe says, “I still feel like a popped balloon.  I would appreciate it if you fellas would stay with me until the client collects the box and delivers your pay.”

Since these are your credits, the group agrees to stay with Shatterframe.  You exit the van, which then drives on autopilot around the corner, and move into the bottom floor of the skyscraper.  Through the front door is a waiting room for owners of damaged vehicles.  Two other doors lead off from it.  The waiting room is empty with rows of cushioned seats against the bare walls.  Shatterframe seems stronger and her voice is clearer.

“Set the box on the floor and make yourselves comfortable.  The client will be here in about fifteen minutes.  You may do as you wish, of course, but please don’t speak to the client.  For obvious reasons they don’t like to be exposed to runners.  If I am injured or indisposed, I can invoke a clause in the contract that allows you to be here.”  Shatterframe takes her own advice and sits in one of the chairs, putting her VR headset back on.

Anyone that decides to explore the rest of the space finds through the first door an office with kiosks for people to register their vehicles for service.  With the use of Remote Headsets collisions hardly ever occur, and almost all the damage repaired here is from combat weaponry.  The other door is locked.

After only ten minutes a female giant walks into the waiting area from the outside.  She has long silver hair in a top knot and is wearing a dark longcoat.  Shatterframe removes her VR headset and motions to the box.  Without speaking a word, the giant bends down, runs a small handheld device around the edge of the box, and removes the top.  After pulling away old straw packing, she takes out a brass statue of an ancient armored man and turns it all around, looking at it from every angle.  The giant pulls the statue and the top comes off, revealing a long, narrow compartment with a roll of human leather around a bone.  Nodding to herself she replaces the top, leaves the original box and walks out with the urn tucked under her arm.

*For completing the mission receive 2500 credits.*

Shatterframe smiles and says, “I should be good as new by tomorrow night.  Here’s a list of more offers.”

First offer:  I gave this job to someone else and now they’ve disappeared too.  I upped the pay as per the mortal danger clause.  Down on the coast in a place called Surfside Beach four regular people and two runners have disappeared.  All of their equipment, supplies, clothes, and vehicles were found, just no people. As per their choice by law, the families involved have elected to hire Freelancers instead of the HPD to solve this mystery, so don’t count on cooperation from law enforcement.  Investigate and find the people without disappearing yourselves.  -Pay: 3000 credits

Second offer: In Port Arthur there’s a man that needs to deliver a package and he’s decided to hire his own security, which is you three.  Of course, I’ll be providing transportation to his destination in downtown, but you will have to accompany him through the skyscraper where he wants to go and hand deliver his goods.  This job requires two things for full payment.  1.  Customer can’t die  2. Package must be delivered where he wants it.  -Pay: 3000 credits

Third offer: A little girl in El Campo has lost her cat.  Seriously, she wants to hire you to find her cat.  -Pay 3000 credits

You have about twenty hours left before you go back to work.  Let me know if there are any non-work actions you intend to do in weekly post.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 19, 2019)

*Hawkeye scoffs,* "A cat, eh? Must be really special. I don't know about you guys, but that sounds like just what we need. We find this cat for the little rich girl, and get some easy money for a change. What's the worst that could happen?"


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 20, 2019)

[sblock=First offer]I gave this job to someone else and now they’ve disappeared too.  I upped the pay as per the mortal danger clause.  Down on the coast in a place called Surfside Beach four regular people and two runners have disappeared.  All of their equipment, supplies, clothes, and vehicles were found, just no people. As per their choice by law, the families involved have elected to hire Freelancers instead of the HPD to solve this mystery, so don’t count on cooperation from law enforcement.  Investigate and find the people without disappearing yourselves.  -Pay: 3000 credits[/sblock]
[sblock=Second offer]In Port Arthur there’s a man that needs to deliver a package and he’s decided to hire his own security, which is you three.  Of course, I’ll be providing transportation to his destination in downtown, but you will have to accompany him through the skyscraper where he wants to go and hand deliver his goods.  This job requires two things for full payment.  1.  Customer can’t die  2. Package must be delivered where he wants it.  -Pay: 3000 credits[/sblock]
[sblock=Third offer]A little girl in El Campo has lost her cat.  Seriously, she wants to hire you to find her cat.  -Pay 3000 credits[/sblock]


Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Hawkeye scoffs,* "A cat, eh? Must be really special. I don't know about you guys, but that sounds like just what we need. We find this cat for the little rich girl, and get some easy money for a change. What's the worst that could happen?"



Trollick thumbs his temples and then rubs his left hand through his short-cropped beard. "I don't know, Hawkeye. It may be a real cat, not a synth. Too many variables... That job may resist completion."

"The second job sounds the most plausible, but runs a great risk of voiding pay. I mean, one casualty and... There we are bust on the cred. As a group, or as individuals, we don't much look the security type. I'm thinking two giants and pure runner, we are going to make everyone jumpy."

"The first job sounds the most intriguing to me, but I will go with whatever we decide."

With his down time, Trollick will survey the area around Hawkeye's pad to see what exist for walk-ups or if any anomalies catch his interests. Despite the availability of products through the VR, he would like to find a mystic walk-up. He will spend some of his portion of the earnings to buy a heartstone talisman.


----------



## Waynan (Mar 24, 2019)

Syd simply cuts to the quick:
"I love the jump, the juice and jazz of the security job with the package delivery. And jumpy, Trollick? Really? Feck it! Let the drekheads jump."


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 24, 2019)

Waynan said:


> Syd simply cuts to the quick:
> "I love the jump, the juice and jazz of the security job with the package delivery. And jumpy, Trollick? Really? Feck it! Let the drekheads jump."



Trollick scratches his head. He lifts his left hand in a gesture of response then replaces it at his side.. He scratches his head again. "Syd. I have no idea what you just said to me. So which run are you wanting to do?"


----------



## Waynan (Mar 25, 2019)

Syd chuckles as he answers Trollick: "The second job, ya meathead. The Port Arthur gig. Sheesh." He then begins to laugh, but cuts it short.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 25, 2019)

*Hawkeye frowns at Syd, and says,* "Port Arthur isn't exactly my idea of a fun time. That place has been a dump since the days of my great grandfather. Full of gangers and riff-raff. Besides, the job description doesn't exactly sound like my cup of tea. I'm a hacker, not a bodyguard. Unless the delivery site inside the building is an area that he doesn't have access to. And if that's the case, I'd question his motives to begin with...? We could be delivering a bomb for all we know? ... By the way, since when does a 9-story building count as a skyscraper? Ha ha ha."


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 25, 2019)

Trollick laughs. "It seems we all have a different idea of a mission. We could go paper rock scissors."








*OOC:*


By such, I mean random roll d6: 1-2 = paper, 3-4 = rock, 5-6 = scissors.


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 26, 2019)

Weekly post: +5xp

*What’s New Pussycat? *(Yes, really)

After a day of shopping and resting, the Runners meet Shatterframe at Nacho’s that night, and she’s driving a forest green sedan.  This time she sits in the back of the car inside a protective sheath.  You tell her you want to find the lost cat, and through the car audio system she replies, “Going for the hard one.  Sweet.  El Campo it is.”

The drive to the girl’s residence is uneventful and Shatterframe lets you out at what appears to be just another skyscraper.  Investigating the address through VR along the way, you discover the name for the building is the Conclave for Found Felines.  Once you step through the front doors you find the inside is like a palace, with marble floor tiles and burgundy carpet on the walls.  A one wheeled mannequin drone painted silver with a gold top hat on its head rolls over and confirms your access to the building for the job.

Your weapons are still active.

Once through the foyer of the building, a ring of silver and gold balconies surrounds a shaft through the center of the structure, with multiple elevators moving up and down the many levels.  The marble floor is empty, without furniture or kiosks.  Far above your heads the top floor of the skyscraper is lost in a wash of lights.  You don’t see any people, but what you do see are cats, lots of them.  There are cats of all shapes, sizes, colors, and patterns.  The largest looks to be a lounging tiger as long in the body as the giants are tall, and the smallest is a group of kittens frolicking together.  Most of them are the size of house cats.  They are walking across the balconies, riding up and down on the elevators, walking across the floor and pouncing on each other.  When you exit the foyer every cat in the whole place turns and looks at you.  They don’t meow or hiss, they merely stare at the three of you for a moment and a few go back to what they were doing.  A great many, however, start to lounge in the spot where they are, some watching overtly and others pretending not to.

People begin to walk into view on the balconies.  The cats do not react to the people, nor the people to the cats.  The people seem as varied as the felines, with no obvious majority in age, color, race, or gender, and their clothes could be seen on any street.  Almost all the people stop short of the balcony, except for two girls.  One is an elf girl with straight black hair, apparently about 12 years old, and the other is human, a few years older, with an upswept hairdo of white hair with black streaks.  They are wearing matching black light armor with different pink accessories.  Together they leap down from a second story balcony and land on the hard floor with little effort.  Your experienced eyes tell you these girls have some magical talent to perform so well.

While the other people and cats silently watch, the elf approaches with a petulant expression.  The other girl stays back, watching you closely.  The elf says, “You must be the new runners.  All the other ones died or quit.  I am Persephone Clearwater, your employer.  I’m missing Spring, my snow leopard.  She was in the building, and now I can’t find her.  She’s my best friend in the world.  She’s chipped, of course, but someone removed it, and it was found by the butler.  We have looked everywhere in this building for Spring, and now I must insist that you look outside for her.  If you need a clue, I think it was that awful Canine Corporation.  You can guess why they don’t like us.  Some other runners got caught sneaking into the headquarters to look for Spring and those are the ones that died.  I got the HPD to search the place on those grounds, and they didn’t find one trace of any feline DNA.  Of course, they wouldn’t, since those other dummy runners tipped them off and gave them a chance to move her.  Anyway, they recommended I try private assistance and here you are.”
*
Make Perception Checks and state intentions for how you will try to find the cat.*


----------



## Waynan (Mar 26, 2019)

Syd shakes his head and murmurs to himself:
"Should have taken the Port Arthur job."
[Perception Check Roll: 76]


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 27, 2019)

*OOC:*


Since I am playing a character with an aversion to technology, I will leave the suggestions for scanning the VR for surveillance and such to the other players.






Trollick nods emotively at the petulant child. He does not care for her demeanor or display of talent, but he sees no reason to convey such. He takes a slow deep breath and slowly looks about the area. He is analyzing what Way lines are fluctuating to best of his ability while physically looking for any anomaly or peculiar behavior.

"Do you have anything of Spring's that I may use to aid in our search, a piece of fur, personal accessory, even the removed chip will work if it has not been cleaned?"

"Secondly, why do suspect the Canine Corporation? That is overtly cliched."

[sblock=Active Search]Mercantile + Clarity + d100
*Trollick*: 15 + 23 + 83 = 111[/sblock]
[sblock=Alchemical Sensitivity]Mercantile + Analysis + d100
*Trollick*: 15 + 23 + 73 = 101[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 2, 2019)

*If you made a weekly post receive 5 xp*

*Fatal Furries*
[sblock=Perception]
Trollick: 38+83(d100)=111, Hawkeye: 36+50(default)=86, Syd: 27+76(d100)=103 [/sblock]

Hawkeye is busy watching the cute little kittens play.  Trollick and Syd notice odd behavior from the girl with the white and black hair.  She looks back and forth between you and PC (Persephone Clearwater) as though she wants to intervene, but remains silent and tense.



> Do you have anything of Spring's that I may use to aid in our search, a piece of fur, personal accessory, even the removed chip will work if it has not been cleaned?"




PC looks at you as though you were being difficult on purpose.  “A piece of fur?  Of course not, don’t be grotesque.  We incinerate all leavings by our animals.  We used to have the signal chip, and of course we cleaned it, but it’s been lost, along with everything else Spring owns.  I have nothing left of her.”



> why do you suspect the Canine Corporation?




PC looks as though she is about to answer when the girl with the white and black hair blurts out, “It wasn’t the Canine Corporation.  Don’t bother them.  The last guys almost started a war.”

PC frowns back at her friend and says, “This is Slivermoon, my best human friend.  She never met Spring so she doesn’t know how awesome a bond-mate she was.  She doesn’t understand how confusing it is for me not to be able to sense her.”

[sblock=Analyze Way lines] Trollick: 38+73=101 [/sblock]

With those key words from PC, Trollick is able to deduce that headquartered in this building is an enclave of bonded magicians and animals, cats specifically.  Although he cannot see the Way lines in other people yet (Collegiate 10+), he can guess that all the people in the building are bonded to one or more of all the felines.  The Runners have heard rumors of places like this, but by their nature these organizations are secretive.

If Spring was PC’s bond-mate she should have been able to find her no matter where she was.

PC says to the Runners, “I cannot just move on from Spring like she was a pet.  I must know what happened to her, and who was responsible.  If it wasn’t the dog-bonders then I don’t know, but if you have to hurt someone with your ugly little guns, so be it.  You get paid when I know what I want to know.”  PC turns, takes Slivermoon’s hand, and the girls walk off together.  You can see Slivermoon whisper something with a pleading expression into PC’s ear, but trying to eavesdrop yields no results.

Obviously dismissed, the Runners exchange glances and decide to ask around in the building about the job.  The cats are ever present and quite annoying.  They include large cat varieties and all the creatures are in excellent health.  You get hissed at as many times as you have to shoo away a leg rubber.  The people flat out refuse to speak with you, looking at you with contempt and calling you ‘Clearwater’s little errand boys’.  You don’t see PC or Slivermoon again.  Since starting trouble in this skyscraper would mean certain death, you decide to go outside and ask around.

The butler sees you out, but as soon as you decide to leave the cats ignore you.  Outside of the skyscraper the night is the same as you left it before.  The traffic on the roads speeds by, moving in perfect precision.  The ever-present lights of the electric Houston sky wash out the black of night, moving back and forth from airships and drones.

“Runners,” you hear a call and turn to see Slivermoon waving to you from an alleyway between two buildings.
You suspect a trap, but you have no other leads and after your treatment in the enclave you’re ready to fight someone anyway.  You follow her around the corner, wary and ready.  As you thought, Slivermoon is farther down the alley than she would be if she wanted to talk, and between you and her are three individuals.  They are unlike any creatures you have seen before in the hard realm.  They stand between five and a half and six feet tall, their bodies are hairy, and their heads are feline, a male lynx, a female lion, and a male leopard.  They are standing on two feet and wear light combat armor similar in style to Slivermoon, but are not wearing foot gear.  On their furred hands are delicate looking silver gloves, the fingers ending in gleaming sharp claws.

“Here’s your deal, liveborn,” Slivermoon shouts, the alley distorting her voice.  “We keep scaring your kind off, and my stubborn little elf keeps hiring more.  This time we’re stepping it up.  You’re going to quit the job, but first, we give you a thrashing.”

*Roll initiative and declare intentions*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 2, 2019)

*Hawkeye frowns, as he mentally (and silently) activates video record mode on his VR headset:* "So wait, let me get this straight. You and your little Frankenstein minions here are going to give us a "thrashing" to discourage us from helping... what did you call her? Your 'stubborn little elf friend'? Is that because you don't want her to find out that you've been kidnapping bonded pets, including hers, and using them to build an army of whatever these things are? Don't bother to answer, actions speak louder than words. But about that thrashing you promised us... we play for keeps, sweetheart."









*OOC:*


 Hawkeye has a base roll of 116 for initiative. Hawkeye intends to shoot the lion thing in the foot, since it is not covered.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 3, 2019)

Seeing that the creatures do not appear to be armed, *Trollick* rushes forward at the one on right side of the alley so as to engage in melee while clearing the line of fire for his friends. As he moves, he darkens the available illumination around him so as to cast his image in greater shadow. If he is able to strike his chosen opponent, he will cause his internal fluids to ionize, causing more harm.
[sblock=Reaction Time]Readiness + Athletic + Clarity + d100 = 18 + 16 + 24 + 76 = 134[/sblock]
[sblock=Bend Light]Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion = 24[/sblock]
[sblock=Projectile Avoidance]Obscure + Analysis + Bend Light + d100 = 16 + 24 + 24 + 41 = 105[/sblock]
[sblock=Physical Assault]Aggression + Athletic + Fury + d100 = 21 + 16 + 26 + 76 = 139[/sblock]
[sblock=Physical Defense]Readiness + Obscurative + Analysis + d100 = 18 + 16 + 24 + 76 = 134[/sblock]
[sblock=Paranormal Assault]Bending + Ionize + d100 = 18 + 26 + 90 + 77 = 211[/sblock]


----------



## Waynan (Apr 3, 2019)

Seeing Trollick take the lead and attacking on the right and hoping that Hawkeye will take the right, Syd heads for Slivermoon directly, using his Full-auto pistol on her as he charges her. 
"Oh yeah! Feel the burn Sliverwitch!" Syd cries out as he closes in.
Just before he closes in on Slivermoon, Syd performs a leap over her and swings at her with his W3T sabre as he flies overhead. He twists on his flyover and lands behind her and continues to shoot and stab at her back when he lands. (However, if one of Slivermoon's "pets" tries to get in the way, Syd will adapt and improvise and swing at the cat(s) instead).
The whole time Syd is attacking he wears a grimly sinister smile on his lips and bursts out in song:
"Hey, little sister, what have you done? Hey, little sister, who's the only one? Hey, little sister, who's your Superman? this as he's flying over her on his leap, "Hey, little sister, who's the one you want? Hey, little sister --- Shotgun! It's a nice day to start again..."


​Reaction: Readiness+Motility+Clarity+d100=22+6+11+85=124
Projectile Avoidance: Readiness+Motility+Analysis+d100=22+6+12+71=111
Paranormal/Way Defense: Persona+Health+Analysis+d100=3+6+12+31=52
Physical Defense: Readiness+Motility+Analysis+d100=22+6+12+54=94
Projectile Weapon Assault: Combat+Fury+Aggression+d100=6+11+21+65=93
Leaping and Landing: Motility+Leaping+Balance+d100=6+18+18+69=111
Physical Assault: Aggression+Strength+Combat+d100=21+6+6+77=110


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 5, 2019)

*Further Explanation of Intent*

*Hawkeye laughs, and sings along,* "It's a... nice day for a... WHITE WEDDING! It's a nice day to... START AGAINNNNN!! YEAH!!"

[sblock=Bend Light]
Hawkeye will follow Trollick's lead, and darken the shadows around himself, making himself harder to see.
Essence (9) + Collegiate (3) + Adhesion (4) = 16
[/sblock]

[sblock=Projectile Avoidance]
Obscure (?) + Analysis (16) + Bend Light (16) + d100 (63) = (?) at least 95?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Projectile Weapon Assault]
Combat (5) + Fury (16) + Aggression (19) + d100 (86) = 126
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 I am not sure what the procedure is for making a called shot, but Hawkeye basically intends to blow the thing's foot off. Also, I am unsure as to whether or not I have the Obscurative task or not. Please make any adjustments necessary to the posted stats above. 














*OOC:*


 GM Reply: I figured we would keep it simple and if you want to try to attack and avoid armor protection it will add 25 to the defense


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 9, 2019)

Weekly post: +5xp

*Sl-iver-moon and the Minions*
[sblock=Reaction] Hawkeye: 55+116(d100)-45(hinder)=126, Trollick: 58+76(d100)-20(hinder)=114, 
Syd Vicious: 49+85(d100)-53(hinder)=81
Slivermoon: 60+92+96(d100)-25=223, Young Shapeshifter (lynx) 60+07(d100)-25=42, YS (lion) 60+43-25=78, YS (leopard) 60+09-25=44 [/sblock]

Speed of Action: Slivermoon, Hawkeye, Slivermoon, Trollick, Syd, lion, leopard, lynx, Hawkeye, Slivermoon, Trollick



> you've been kidnapping bonded pets, and using them to build an army of whatever these things are




At Hawkeye’s words Slivermoon bares her sharp teeth in rage.  “Curse you, plodder (a derogatory term for giants).  We’re just as natural as you are.  The magic of the Way lines continues to bring amazing changes, even in us.”  As she uses her first action to speak an amazing change indeed comes over her.  White, spotted fur sprouts over her body and her head morphs into that of a snow leopard with her hands and feet becoming paws.  “But we won’t go back to being pets!”

As soon as she finishes her declaration, Hawkeye aims his Ruger Phoenix at the lion’s foot and fires.  The bullet tears a chunk off her ankle and the alley fills with the pained hiss of a cat.  At the same time, he shapes the shadows around him to grant projectile defense.

[sblock=Hawkeye revolver attack]
Hawkeye: 55+86=141, lion: 60+34+25(called shot)=119 =6 damage
Body: 10-6=4, Speed of action 78-60=18, change of order [/sblock]

With quick agility Slivermoon leaps past her friends to attack Hawkeye with her gleaming metal claw gloves, seeking to avoid his armor as he did with the lion.  The darker shadows do not seem to hinder her, but she misses a crease in his heavy armor and only punches one of the plates, doing no damage.
[sblock=Slivermoon claw attack]
Slivermoon: 60+67=127, Hawkeye: 58+63+25(called shot)=146, no damage [/sblock]

Trollick surges forward to engage the male leopard.  He instinctively uses his magic to warp the shadows around him even as he realizes the extra darkness won’t have much effect on these werecats.  His punch thumps solid into the wereleopard’s chest, eliciting a grin from the cat face until the Ionize magic begins to melt him from the inside.  The cat screeches in utter pain but manages to stay on his feet as his fur falls out in clumps.

[sblock=Trollick unarmed strike]
Trollick: 63+76=139, leopard: 60+44=104, 1 damage
Leopard: soak 10-1=9
Trollick paranormal assault: 44+90+77=211, leopard: 60+62=122, 8 damage
Leopard: Body 10-8=2, Speed of action 44-80=0, change of order [/sblock]

In the cramped alley Syd Vicious is almost standing next to Slivermoon and stabs with his sabre as he opens up with his AK4700 at point blank range, carefully positioning his shots to avoid his comrades.  His burst of bullets rips into her armor, but does not seem to penetrate.

[sblock=Syd Full Auto attack]
Syd: 49+65+25(extra weapon)+50(point blank)=189, Slivermoon 60+87=147, 12 damage
Slivermoon: Light armor 20-12=8 [/sblock]

With his companions reeling from their painful wounds, the werelynx leaps at Syd, his claw gloves reaching to tear his flesh.  The claws scratch down his medium armor, failing to draw blood.

[sblock=Lynx claw attack]
Lynx: 60+81=141, Syd: 49+54=103, 7 damage
Syd: Medium armor soak 15-7=8 [/sblock]

Seeing this battle is going their way, Hawkeye levels his Ruger at Slivermoon and fires point blank.  The bullet punches through her armor and her body and the weresnowleopard flops onto her back unconscious, bleeding onto the cement.

[sblock=Hawkeye revolver attack]
Hawkeye: 55+40(GM d100)+50(point blank)=145, Slivermoon: 60+21=81, 19 damage
Slivermoon: Light armor 8-19=-11, Body 10-11=-1, Mind 10-1=9 [/sblock]

The werelion cries out and falls to her knees, cradling Slivermoon’s head in her lap as the lion shifts back into what looks like a dark-skinned teenage girl.
“Please stop!  We’re sorry, we give up.”  Tears leak down her brown cheeks and her surrender seems genuine.

*Combat is effectively over as you have dominated these naughty kitties into submission.  State intentions.*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 9, 2019)

*Hawkeye is Merciful.*

*Hawkeye's eyes narrow into a stern glare,* "We aren't the type of people who react well to being threatened, attacked, or ambushed. But we're also not murderers. I'm going to help you stabilize your friend, but if this is a trick, you won't get a second chance, got it?"

Hawkeye will holster his gun, and remove his right glove, so that he can lay his hand on Silvermoon. He will attempt to channel Way to accelerate her healing process.









*OOC:*



*Render Physical Aid:*
Mercantile (21) + Collegiate (3) + d100 (71) = 95 total.


----------



## Waynan (Apr 9, 2019)

While Hawkeye is healing Slivermoon, Syd will stand guard making sure there are no attacks made by any were-creature or random feline anywhere.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 10, 2019)

"Get over there, together, and keep your hands on top of your heads." Trollick herds the werecats into a group off to one side, making it easier for him and Syd to keep an eye on them.

"So who has managed to cause this change within you? Does some Bender have the talent to actually merge an animal with a person, or is this some abominable technology?"
[sblock=Negotiate]16 (mercantile) + 24 (clarity) + 73(d100) = 113[/sblock]
[sblock=BTW, Render Physical Aid, Hawkeye]Recover Time: 10 days * loss of Body / (target Health + target Confluence + 95)[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 16, 2019)

Weekly post: 5xp
*
That's the Biz
*
The Young Shapeshifters all change into their human forms.  Out of the two males the lynx becomes a Caucasian man with a beard striped the same way as his fur, and the leopard becomes Hispanic.  They make no more threatening moves, and they cooperate with your directions.

In response to the question of their origins, the werelynx says, “We really were cats most of our lives, bonded pets as they said.  Just as the Way lines changed your form and made it larger, so did the magic change us after time.  We developed the ability to change into a human form.  Being in the enclave around so many magicians probably sped up the process in us.  Perhaps it is something that was dormant in our genes, passed down from many centuries ago when magic was last seen in the world.”

Around the corner of the skyscraper comes your employer and a tall Asian man with his hair in one long braid.  PC seems perturbed, but at the shapeshifters, not you.  The man holds his hands up to show he bears you no ill will.  You are certain you have not seen this man before.  Accompanying the stranger is a clowder of identical Siamese cats.  Strangely enough they move around so much that you cannot get an accurate count of how many.  The Siamese cats do not bother you or approach you and they remain silent other than the constant shuffle of their motion.

PC says to Slivermoon’s prone form, “Well I hope you’ve learned a lesson.  Trying to hide in plain sight is just stupid.  I had hoped you would come to your senses and tell me what happened,” she turns to the three of you and says, “But you have revealed the truth instead.  Your job is complete.  You may return to Shatterframe to find that all of you have been paid.”

The Asian man steps forward and says to the shapeshifters, “This change is not something to be hidden and feared.  Let us return to the Enclave and celebrate.”

You depart as the magicians are embracing the shapeshifters and return to Shatterframe.

*Gain 3000 credits*

Shatterframe says, “Good job with the kitties.  Clearwater sends her regards for not killing any of them.  They were just trying to scare the truth out of them.  So there’s shapeshifters now, huh?  If it happened here it stands to reason it happened in other animal centric groups.  The streets just got a little weirder.  I still have these two other jobs."

First offer:  I gave this job to someone else and now they’ve disappeared too.  I upped the pay as per the mortal danger clause.  Down on the coast in a place called Surfside Beach four regular people and two runners have disappeared.  All of their equipment, supplies, clothes, and vehicles were found, just no people.  I need you to investigate their disappearance.  As per their choice by law, the families involved have elected to hire Freelancers instead of the HPD to solve this mystery, so don’t count on cooperation from law enforcement.  -Pay: 3000 credits

Second offer: In Port Arthur there’s a man that needs to deliver a package and he’s decided to hire his own security, which is you three.  Of course, I’ll be providing transportation to his destination in downtown, but you will have to accompany him through the skyscraper where he wants to go and hand deliver his goods.  This job requires two things for full payment.  1.  Customer can’t die  2. Package must be delivered where he wants it.  -Pay: 3000 credits


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 16, 2019)

*Hawkeye's Two Cents*

*Hawkeye muses to himself,* ~Hmmm. Ok, so not what I thought at first, but that's ok. Instead of magically manufactured monsters, they turned out to be mutants. And instead of being the source of an insidious plot, they merely turned out to be yearning for their freedom. I'll just have to make a mental note to be more open-minded in the future. I really would have regretted killing that girl, even if it would have been an honest mistake. I just wish people nowadays weren't so duplicitous; makes it hard to tell who the bad guys are, sometimes.~

*Hawkeye scoffs,* "I still say that Port Arthur is a dump. And the conditions of that job sound fishy to me. Let's take a trip to Surfside Beach. Whaddya say, fellas?"


----------



## Waynan (Apr 16, 2019)

"I'll get outvoted either way; so, I guess it's a beach run." Syd laments.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 17, 2019)

Waynan said:


> "I'll get outvoted either way; so, I guess it's a beach run." Syd laments.



"You sound like you're gettin' stuck with the short stick. I am still curious about the Port Arthur gig, but I guess we are headed way over to Surfside. I have never seen the ocean. I wonder if people can still get in it."

Trollick, who is still hoping to locate a reputable Mystic Walk-up, spends his downtime looking for a trinket to augment his natural strength. Additionally, he realizes that his mystic tuning has expanded so he takes some time on the roof of the skyscraper where Hawkeye lives, out of sight of others, to experiment.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 17, 2019)

During downtime, Hawkeye will ask Shatterframe if she knows where he can get a "Combo" headset; it should be both a VR set and a VLD set, in one, and it should be low-profile, like his current set (which looks like a pair of sunglasses.) It should also use the same base jack, so as to avoid surgery to install a new jack.

*Hawkeye asks Shatterframe,* "Does such a thing exist? If so, it's gotta be high-tech. What's the price tag like on something like that?"


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 17, 2019)

Supplemental Post


> he would like to find a mystic walk-up.




Since the quality is excellent at Ranella’s Mystic Portables, you decide to go there again.  This time instead of the usual security there is an old orc sitting on a stool.  His warty face, wide ears, and uneven tusks seem genuine to an orc born, not the smooth fakes that people have implanted.  He is broad and squat, perched on the stool at ease and is wearing a typical blue work uniform without insignia.  At his bare feet are three large rats the size of small dogs, but they merely stare in curiosity, not menace, and stay by the orc’s stool.  They are oddly silent as they stare and work their noses in the air.

The orc nods as you enter and says, “I saw you come in before.  My name’s Zerusk, head artificer at Ranella’s.  You’re not like the usual chubs that buy jewelry for good health.  You’re actually using the magic.  If you don’t want to bother with the machines you can give your orders to me directly.  I can make custom pieces that are more mindful of moving with a purpose.”

You may list Zerusk of Ranella’s Mystic Portables as a business contact.



> it should be both a VR set and a VLD set




Shatterframe answers, "Yes you can have both, as I do.  I can use my headset to control my car or link to the VR, but not both at once.  Autopilot comes in handy for when I need to VR while I'm driving."


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 18, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> ... The orc nods as you enter and says, “I saw you come in before.  My name’s Zerusk, head artificer at Ranella’s.  You’re not like the usual chubs that buy jewelry for good health.  You’re actually using the magic.  If you don’t want to bother with the machines you can give your orders to me directly.  I can make custom pieces that are more mindful of moving with a purpose.”



Trollick nods and offers his hand in friendly gesture to Zerusk. "Good to meet you and good to know. Everyone calls me Trollick. I am developing my particular affinity for the fluctuations of the Way lines. Most people just see me as a thug, a mouth breather. I bet you get the same dismissal."

"I am trying to build my tuning a piece at a time, as I can afford. I am currently looking to augment my strength. I have heard the term livestone. Since real animal parts are a bit too exotic or unavailable, it would be cool to find the green stone shaped like a croc tooth or boar tusk. The usual business model of half now half on delivery work for you?"


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 21, 2019)

Supplemental Post


> it should be low-profile, like his current set (which looks like a pair of sunglasses.)




The necessary components for the VR and Remote headset will be a little bit bulkier than glasses, more like fortified goggles.  The helmet-like apparatus that comes with the necessary components is designed to protect and cushion the head while the person is operating.  Sometimes long sessions in the VR can happen in uncomfortable places and having protective headgear can help since any blow to the head could interrupt the user at a crucial time.



> I am trying to build my tuning a piece at a time, as I can afford. I am currently looking to augment my strength



Zerusk takes a pouch from his pocket and from it he pulls a strange bracelet.  It is a set of interlocking squares with stones set in them.  He shows you how the squares unhook from each other and go back together.  With one of these bracelets you could place several stones in line, and even buy them one square at a time, switching them out as needed.  After fiddling with it he holds out on his palm the bracelet with a green stone set in one of the squares and alloy blanks in the others.


Zerusk says, “This will boost your strength and would do you better than a flashy piece.  It’s subtle and it fits well under armor.  You can always buy more stones later and add them to the bracelet.  1000 credits.”


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 23, 2019)

Weekly post: 5 xp

*Surfside Up*

After making your purchases and getting some rest, you meet Shatterframe at Nacho’s and inform her you are taking the Surfside job.  As usual the drive to the site is uneventful and Shatterframe takes you to a construction area where a skyscraper is being renovated.  After you exit the van you can hear the unfamiliar sound of the beach crashing on the other side of the thirty foot sea wall.

*Roll perception and state intentions*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 23, 2019)

*OOC:*


 Perception base roll: 83 







Hawkeye is rolling as normal, his new VR/VLD on and active (recording the mission) and heavy armor on, Ruger in its quickdraw holster on his right hip. He intends to scan the area, paying close attention to the sea wall on one side, and the "back yard" (for lack of a better term) of the skyscraper on the other, paying close attention to any big equipment that someone could hide behind.

*Hawkeye says,* "Ya know, on second thought..." He lets the thought trail off as he draws the Ruger and cocks the hammer back.

~Double-action pull is less accurate, and I want my first shot to really count.~


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 24, 2019)

*OOC:*


Mechanic Note:
Perception or "passive search" does not have a random component. Passive Search is based on the Obscurative Skill. Observation or "active search," which is based on the Mercantile Skill, has a random component.






[sblock=Passive Search]16(obscure) + 27(analysis) = 43[/sblock]
[sblock=Active Search]16(mercantile) + 33(clarity) + 78(d100) = 127[/sblock]
*Trollick* steps from the van and moves away from it a few strides before stopping to scan the area, visually, audibly, and paranormally. He listens to know if anything other than waves seem to be hitting the wall and he searches through the skeleton of the skyscraper to see if there are any onlookers.


----------



## Waynan (Apr 30, 2019)

OOC: Perception Roll --- 67% (Uh oh?)

Syd follows behind Trollick using the big guy as cover so as to bust a move when he has to without being directly seen. He uses Way to make himself seem as a shadow or an obscure wisp of some semi-ethereal thing that no one can be certain as to what they are seeing (Kind of like the old AD&D 'Hide in Shadows'.)


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 30, 2019)

Weekly post: 5 xp

*Heat Is On*

[sblock=First offer]  I gave this job to someone else and now they’ve disappeared too.  I upped the pay as per the mortal danger clause.  Down on the coast in a place called Surfside Beach four regular people and two runners have disappeared.  All of their equipment, supplies, clothes, and vehicles were found, just no people.  I need you to investigate their disappearance.  As per their choice by law, the families involved have elected to hire Freelancers instead of the HPD to solve this mystery, so don’t count on cooperation from law enforcement.  [/sblock]

The sea wall was built to keep out storm surges, and during rough weather waves still spill over the thirty foot concrete structure.  There are stairways at regular intervals that lead to the top, and on pleasant days people will still sit out on the sand under the sun.  Very few are brave enough to venture out into the water with razor tipped fish and ankle-biting shallow water sharks that environmental laws prevent the killing of, even in personal defense.  Out in the distance of the warm Gulf of Mexico larger creatures can often be seen moving, protected by the same laws.  Those that do swim with the fishes are advanced magicians that feel a kinship with the sea and its denizens.  There are few boats and those belong to the naval defense.  Air travel is too convenient to risk the waves.

Unlike the areas you have been frequenting lately, this street in Surfside has gaps in the skyscrapers with only a few intact and operational.  The closest building in use is two blocks away.  There are few vehicles passing by on the streets, and there is no foot traffic.  The rest of Houston is like a black wall of buildings surrounding you, topped as always by the blinking lights of the drones and airships.
The building in front of you is deserted at night, and a twenty-foot tall steel bar fence surrounds it.  There are three entrances to the fence that you can see and drones with flashing red lights are floating by the gates to warn everyone to keep out.  More drones will be on top of the building.  You know from experience that these drones record and report what they see.

Through her sedan’s audio system, Shatterframe says, “The family of four in the job details was found buried naked by one of the supports to this skyscraper.  They were all stabbed to death and the wounds were so torn that the type of weapon could not be determined.  The two runners I sent to investigate were thrown off the top of this skyscraper and died not too far from where we’re standing.  They had no other wounds and the physics analysis confirmed that they were thrown off, and did not jump, from the roof.  The family was only found after the bodies of the runners were, by HPD investigating the murder of the runners.  The extended family of the buried people, the Billingtons, has elected to hire an execution squad, you three, to find and eliminate the murderers.  HPD has confirmed that this situation is within the law.  In this case the investigation of the HPD could help you since they already know who threw the runners off the top.  One is a giant, Mandi Pinkins, and the other an elf, Grebeto Glitterface.  They were seen tossing the runners by a passing delivery drone.  Since there is no confirmation that Pinkins and Glitterface killed the buried people you will have to find proof or get a confession.  As usual there was no grievance filed for the deaths of the runners, so the duo is off the hook for those killings.  All of this happened yesterday.  Pinkins and Glitterface could be anywhere in the city.  You have a week before you will be replaced on this job, but on the bright side no one else can collect on Pinkins and Glitterface as long as you have this contract.”

You receive a copy of the job file including personal information for Pinkins and Glitterface.  Pinkins is a brutish looking giant with a scraggly grey beard and a thin fringe of grey hair.  Glitterface is a haggard looking elf with a cosmetic alteration that makes his face shine like glitter.  He has thick curly black hair.

*Required for pay:  1. Proof of who killed the Billington family  2. Proof of death of those responsible*

[sblock=Active Search] Hawkeye: 21+16+83=120; Trollick: 16+28+78=122, Syd Vicious: 16+11+67=94 [/sblock]

As you are looking around and getting your bearings Hawkeye and Trollick notice a dark figure huddled in the shadows of one of the derelict skyscrapers.  You can not see any details of this person and before you can do anything two HPD squad cars roll around either corner of the renovating skyscraper, flashing their red and blue lights to signify their authority.

Shatterframe says, “Keep your cool, chummers.  The HPD never rolls in the open unless they’re doing legit biz.”

One woman gets out of the left squad car, her dark blue HPD uniform fitting snuggly over her frame.  The has a small of calm condescension as she looks you over and says, “I’m Captain Towers, here to inform you that your contract has been recognized by Houston law enforcement.  I am also here to warn you that you can only execute those that you have proof of.  Anybody else and you answer to us.  When you do have your legal limit, you can report fulfillment of your contract to me.”

“That’s strange, normally these things are done through the VR,” Shatterframe tells you.

Hawkeye and Trollick notice that under her professional demeanor, Captain Towers is nervous about something.

*State intentions for proceeding*


----------



## MacConnell (May 1, 2019)

Trollick steps deliberately toward the officer. "Captain. Thank you for your information. How are we to contact you? Do you mean 'you' personally or HPD? Do you have a direct line or a drop card?"

He looks to see if he can recognize if anything is amiss with her uniform or the car. While he is engaged with the short query, he will stimulate his own motility.
[sblock=Stimulate]Effectiveness = 31 + 62(d100) = 93
New Motility = 2(100 + 93)% = 4 (duration = 2 minutes)[/sblock]

If no conflict immediately occurs, he will wait for HPD to leave then approach the hiding figure to speak.


----------



## Waynan (May 2, 2019)

Syd, though feeling a bit off his game today (a little too much of the grog with old "friends" the night before), can't help but notice the "Captain's" obvious nervousness. 
He had seen it before far too many times, especially from gangers who turned out to be moles for Lone Star, a Corp or other Entity --- or the Mob. Something wasn't right here. He could smell the stink of it. It was bracing, in a way. He was fully awake/aware now. 
Not knowing Trollick was doing the same in his own way, Syd uses Way to get a better "feel" (perception) for the reason for her nervousness. Again, he was familiar with this sort of thing: as in, Gangers wearing a wire to indict a gang, or an individual ganger for their culpability in an "incident".
He looks to every detail about the HPD captain and the vehicles. Having spent a lot of time in the "care" of HPD in his ganger days, he felt sure he could spot any discrepancy in presentation and procedure of law enforcement practices.

Heightened (Way) Perception Roll: 96 

He keeps it from looking obvious, but Syd has his hands near his firearm and his blade --- just in case.

Defense Roll (if needed): 90
1st Attack Roll (only to be used if necessary): 77


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 2, 2019)

Hawkeye turns on record mode in his VR glasses. He also uses Way to heighten his motility, just as Trollick did. He will take a good look at the captain, trying to sense whether or not something is out of place. He will also try to feel her presence, to see if she is an active Way Manipulator.









*OOC:*


 Not sure what my Stimulate task is. Base roll = 89. Base initiative (just in case): 91 + Luck (100!!!) + Luck (45) = 236. LOL. Hawkeye is READY! Base perception roll = 95 + Luck (67) = 162. Wow, I'm on a roll today. Sense Way (?) Not sure what that task is comprised of: Base roll = 71. Base attack roll (just in case): 88.


----------



## Kwargrow (May 7, 2019)

Weekly post: 5 xp

*HPD: Not so much authority as hired goons*









*OOC:*


The Runners have character knowledge that the Houston police will not interfere with your investigation.  You are free to pursue the shadowy figure unhindered. You could have the target of your contract on their knees in front of them and blow their head off and HPD wouldn’t do a thing except process your contract as completed.  Therefore, it strikes you as strange that Towers would come by to speak with you, and her warning is ridiculous.  Of course it’s illegal to kill someone you don’t have a contract for. 







You scrutinize Captain Towers, her partner still in the car, and the squad cars.  Nothing seems fake.  Not only do they have the right equipment, but it shows the right kind of wear and tear from regular use.  None of you have seen Captain Towers before, but there are thousands of HPD captains scattered over the city.





> > How are we to contact you?




Captain Towers replies, “Let me know personally in the VR if you got the proof of guilt and death.”  She shakes her finger at you in a playful manner, but you feel the weight of the threat behind it.  “Don’t you try to go to anyone else once you’re through.  I have a personal stake in this case, but the Billingtons wanted Freelancers to handle their justice.”

Deciding you’ve heard enough, the three of you turn your attention to the dark figure in the skyscraper across the street.

You see the figure turn to go and you pursue.

*State intentions and give rolls for actions that you think would need rolls.  If you wish to use previous rolls that you have not been used yet from your latest post, you may repeat them.*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 7, 2019)

*OOC:*


 Hawkeye will stick with his previous, lucky rolls. 







Hawkeye intends to give chase, but he will not outdistance his friends if he can help it. He will also not fire on the figure unless he is fired upon first.


----------



## MacConnell (May 9, 2019)

Nodding to Towers, somewhat dismissively, Trollick turns his attention to the task at hand. Seeing Hawkeye has the same intentions, he decides to try to outflank the shadowy figure to see if they can cause it to halt without conflict before conversation. Has he runs, the natural shadows seem to coalesce around him, making his own shadowy figure.

~It would be nice to get to talk to this person.~
[sblock=Active Search]16(mercantile) + 33(tranquility) + 95(d100) + 44(luck) = 188
This is to strategically flank and keep an eye on the quarry.[/sblock]
[sblock=Bend Light]18(bending) + 28(darken) + 50(d100) = 96
Projectile defense bonus & one time melee defense bonus = +96 - active search of opponent[/sblock]


----------



## Waynan (May 13, 2019)

Syd knows he has to double time it just to keep up with his fellow runners. He trails behind Hawkeye and follows his lead.
He has his machine pistol and blade at the ready. He looks around to make sure this isn't an ambush.

Defense: rolled a 77
Perception; rolled an 89
First attacks (if necessary; rolled a 59 and 43 (Hrm)


----------



## Kwargrow (May 14, 2019)

Weekly post: 5xp

*Shadow Boxing*

Leaving the unpleasant Captain Towers and her entourage behind, the Runners pursue the dark figure.  It is not moving that fast, and with your heightened motility you quickly cross the street and reach the skyscraper.  As you draw closer you notice more details.  The skyscraper is a mere empty frame, although it still towers to the same height as the others in the city.  The one you are chasing is running along the girders and supports with superior agility.  You see that your lack of detail on the figure is because he is cloaked in shadow as you are.  The figure leaps to the ground and drops through a trapdoor into the subbasement of the skyscraper.

You are careful and don’t detect any traps or ambushes as you open the door and follow the figure down.  Down a ladder the Runners find themselves in a bright corridor with metal walls.  At the end of the corridor the shadow figure beckons you forward and opens a door.  As soon as the steel door is open you hear the sound of cheering and animal grunts and screams.  The shadow figure leads the way and you follow.  Through the door you find a balcony overlooking an underground arena filled with about three hundred patrons, cheering for a fight in a caged area.  A hog three meters long with hooked tusks is fighting two snakes five meters long.  The hog is wounded in several places, but a third reptile is already trampled and unmoving on the ground.  Focused on the action, the crowd doesn’t notice you as the shadow figure drops his cover.

Who you were chasing is an orc wearing a long coat over light armor.  He has a pistol on his hip, but he holds his hands up in a gesture of non-hostility.  He is young, with small tusks protruding from his bottom lip and coarse dark brown skin.  His hair is fashioned in a tall black wave.

He says, “I mean you no harm, in fact, we can help each other.  My name is Obrik Shadowstep.  I’m a member of a druidic order.  Billington was also a member.  I discovered this disgusting den of death and asked him here to advise me on what to do, but the fool brought his family.  His wife, daughter, and son.  They reported this illegal arena to Captain Towers, but Towers and her crew are on the payroll of Scarlet Pips, the gangster that runs this place.  Scarlet Pips had his thugs kill the Billingtons, but Billington’s father works for a member of the city council so he can keep pressure on this to find justice for his murdered son and the family.  That’s where you three come in.

Scarlet Pips is onto me.  I was sent by the order to investigate some disappearances in the animal reserves outside the city.  The gangers are kidnapping exotic animals, fighting them to the death for the gambling money, then sell the meat and parts.  It’s disgusting; the kind of thing that used to happen before the Violent Shift.  Anyway, I can’t fight them on my own, but if you help me then I can point you at the ones that killed the Billingtons and you can collect on your contract.”

As Obrik finishes his pitch three humans walk through the door you came through, two men and a woman, all with light brown skin and straight black hair.  They are carrying long black batons, and they look eager to use them.

The lead man says, “Obrik, you snake-spawn.  More outsiders?  These more of your druid buddies?”

[Sblock=Reaction] Syd 65+96=161, Hawkeye 61+91+100=252, Trollick 70+95+44=209, Obrik: 74+62=136,
Scarlet Pips enforcers- 1: 80+94+84=258, 2: 80+11=91, 3: 80+67=147 [/Sblock]

Speed of Action
Enforcer 1, Hawkeye, Trollick, Syd Vicious, Enforcer 1, Hawkeye, Enforcer 3, Obrik, Trollick, Enforcer 2, Syd Vicious, Enforcer 1, Hawkeye, Enforcer 3, Obrik, Trollick

Unused numbers I have catalogued:
Hawkeye: 95+67=162, 71, 88
Syd: 90, 77, 89, 59, 43
Trollick: 50

*Enforcer 1 foolishly used his first action to taunt Obrik.  It is Hawkeye's action.  Declare intentions for the number of actions that you have under Speed of Action.*


----------



## Kwargrow (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 14, 2019)

*OOC:*


 Since no perception or sensing actions were needed, these rolls can all be attack rolls, I guess. 







Hawkeye, who had been recording ever since the party began chasing the shadowy figure (who turned out to be Obrik) pulls his pistol and intends to shoot the 3 goons, starting with the smarty-mouthed leader. He will put bullet after bullet into the first goon, until he falls. Once down, only THEN will he switch targets. Although amiable and garrulous, there is also a cold, methodical side to Hawkeye, one born of barely-controlled anger, a quiet rage which seeps out from time to time, to seek justice against the unrighteous. This is one of those times.









*OOC:*


 First attack: 162 base roll + Aggression (19) + Combat (5) + Fury (17) = 203.


----------



## MacConnell (May 16, 2019)

*OOC:*


5/16/19: Awarded 5. Spent 3 to raise Aberrative to 4 and 1 to raise Divination to 2. Saved 1.






Not defaulting to gunnery, Trollick, who has constantly been improving in his talent for magic, tugs on the Mystic Way Lines he senses to to stiffen the motility of the enemy directly to his front. He knows enough time has passed to return his own motility to normal and for the shadows to no longer coalesce around him, but a good offense is the best defense.

He charges forward as he performs his his mental assault, physically engaging his foe. He punches both of his fists forward at the cretin's chest followed by an arcing ridge-hand at his head.









*OOC:*


His target is Enforcer 2.
[sblock=Paranormal Assault]Lethargy = 10(essence) + 10(collegiate) + 8(confluence) + 4(aberrative) = 32
Effectiveness = 18(bending) + 32(lethargy) + 50(d100) = 100[/sblock]
[sblock=Physical Assault]Punch = 26(aggression) + 16(athletic) + 37(bolster) + 55(d100) = 134
Ridge-hand = 26 + 16 + 36 + 54(d100) = 132[/sblock]
[sblock=Physical Defense (if necessary)]21(readiness) + 16(obscure) + 29(analysis) + 55(d100) = 121[/sblock]
[sblock=Projectile Avoidance (if necessary)]16(obscure) + 29(analysis) + 54(d100) = 99[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (May 22, 2019)

If you made a weekly post: 5 xp

*Bringing Guns to a Magic Fight
*
[Sblock=Hawkeye Ruger] Hawkeye:  59+95+67=221; Enforcer 1: 80+97+94=271 [/Sblock]
With a cold glint in his eye, Hawkeye levels his Ruger revolver at Enforcer 1 and fires.  Enforcer 1 moves his baton in a reflexive defense gesture and amazingly, it works.  The bullet ricochets off the baton into the wall, dealing no damage.  Enforcer 1 looks as surprised as anyone.

[Sblock=Trollick Lethargy] Trollick: 100; Enforcer 2: 65+07=72, Motility damage: 5 [/Sblock]
Trollick can feel the Aberrative power take hold of Enforcer 2 to drain her Motility and slow her down.
Reaction adjust: Enforcer 2: 91-5=86, no Speed of Action change

[Sblock=Syd AK4700] Syd: 64+90+77=231; Enforcer 3: 80+45=125, Damage: 31
Medium Armor: 25-31= 6 Damage, Body: 10-6=4 [/Sblock]
With a sneer at their brazen aggression, Syd Vicious pulls out his AK4700, steps around Obrik to clear his line of fire, and rips out a burst at Enforcer 3.  Enforcer 3 is focused on Obrik and is unprepared for the burst that rips across the chest of his Medium armor, spraying the balcony with blood and forcing him back a step.
Reaction damage: 6x5=30, Enforcer 3: 147-30=117, no Speed of Action change

[Sblock=Enforcer 1 Weaken] Enforcer 1: 60+40=100, Hawkeye: 55+71=126 [/Sblock]
With an elated grin Enforcer 1 points his baton at Hawkeye, who can feel magic power slip around him to steal his strength, shattering against his resistance.  Enforcer 1’s grin fades as he feels his magic attack had no effect.

[Sblock=Hawkeye Ruger] Hawkeye: 59+88=147, Enforcer 1: 80+19=99, 14 Damage
Medium armor: 25-14=11 [/Sblock]
With Enforcer 1’s lucky baton out of the way, Hawkeye fires again with his Ruger.  This time the bullet hits in the torso, but the Medium armor deflects the impact.

[Sblock=Enforcer 3 baton attack] Enforcer 3: 80+42=122, Syd Vicious: 64+89=153 [/sblock]
Enforcer 3 pushes a hidden switch and four razor sharp blades pop out of the end of the baton.  He leaps forward and swings at Syd Vicious but the faster Syd evades the attack.

[Sblock=Obrik Sap] Obrik: 60+47=107, 65+83=148 [/sblock]
Obrik furrows his brow as he concentrates on Enforcer 3 in front of him, but there is no visible effect.

[Sblock=Trollick Jab] Trollick: 134; Enforcer 2: 75+98+20=193=counter-attack=11 Damage
Trollick: Armor Clothing: Soak 5-11=6 Damage, Body 12-6=6 [/sblock]
Trollick steps up and jabs a punch at Enforcer 2.  Despite the damage to her Motility, she ducks the strike and thrusts her baton under Trollick’s chin, snapping his head back and filling his mouth with the taste of blood.
Reaction damage=6x5=30, 209-30=loss of action

[Sblock=Enforcer 2 baton attack] Enforcer 2: 75+53=128; Trollick: 121=1 damage
Trollick Body: 6-1=5 [/sblock]
Snarling at Trollick, Enforcer 2 strikes again with her baton and Trollick brings his arm up to block, taking only minor damage.

[Sblock=Syd Vicious AK4700] Syd: 64+59+25=148, Enforcer 3: 80+27=107=12 damage
Body 4-12=8 Mind Damage [/sblock]
With an eager glint in his eye, Syd Vicious blasts away again at Enforcer 3 at point blank range.  The bullets rip through Enforcer 3 and he staggers back against the railing, falling into a sitting position as he loses consciousness.

[Sblock=Enforcer 1 Light Pistol] Enforcer 1: 80+88=168, Hawkeye: 59+100+71=230 [/sblock]
With Enforcer 3 down, panic sets in on Enforcer 1’s face and he pulls a light pistol to fire at Hawkeye.  Hawkeye deftly sidesteps the bullet and hops toward Enforcer 1, who’s body language is declaring his intent to run.

[Sblock=Hawkeye Ruger] Hawkeye: 59+77+25=161, Enforcer 1: 80+05=85=22 damage
Medium armor: 11-22=11 damage, Body 10-11=1 Mind damage [/sblock]
Hawkeye blasts again with his Ruger at point blank on Enforcer 1, catching him in the gut.  The man crumples around his wound and drops to knees before flopping over.

[Sblock=Obrik tackle] Obrik: 65+80=145, Enforcer 2: 75+57=132=minimal success [/sblock]
Obrik leaps past Syd and Trollick to tackle Enforcer 2 to the ground, but he only succeeds in awkwardly grabbing her around the waist and spinning around.  She looks with wide eyes at her fallen comrades and drops her baton, ending the fight.

The Runners hear a commotion from the arena and glance over the balcony.  The crowd noticed the fight and security guards are pointing up at the balcony with angry expressions.

Obrik lets go of the last standing enforcer and says, “This is Scarlet Pips territory.  We better go before the bouncers show up.”

*State intentions*


----------



## Waynan (May 22, 2019)

Syd reacts quickly:
"All right, guys.", he says to Trollick and Hawkeye,"Grab the woman so we, or Shatterframe, can question her. Obrik, you follow them. I'm right behind you while giving us some cover fire. Go!"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 22, 2019)

*Hawkeye levels his gun at the woman, and says:* "You're coming with us, toots. Don't make the same mistake your boss did. Smart-alec comments will get you shot. You have one chance to comply. I do not play around."

Hawkeye intends to throw the woman over his shoulder and carry her out, fireman style.


----------



## MacConnell (May 22, 2019)

*OOC:*


*#89*: Awarded 5 + 1 saved = 6. Spent 4 to raise Aberrative to 5. Spent 2 to raise Divination to 3.






Since neither downed enforcer appears to be dead, Trollick will bodily lift and carry whichever one is physically smaller as he heads for the exit. Feeling no remorse or compassion for the foe, he will leach what life he can as he retreats. If he sense the person stops breathing, he will drop the body in the street.
[sblock=Mystic Assault]Leach = Essence + Collegiate + Confluence = 28
Effectiveness = 18(bending) + 28(leach) + 75(d100) = 121[/sblock]


----------



## Waynan (May 22, 2019)

Syd watches his friends and Obrik head out. He then turns to see the Scarlet Pip guards approach, climbing the stadium-like stairs. Syd backs out quickly, but with practiced agility so as not to stumble. Before he gets to the exit, he turns and bolts to catch up with the others, glancing back and around to make sure there is no sneak attack or ambush...or, if they get too close too quickly, he can lay some cover fire or a kill shot if need be.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jun 4, 2019)

Weekly Post: 5 xp
*
Dead Lions Aren’t Much Fun*

Trollick grabs Enforcer 3 and lugs him over his shoulder as the Runners make their escape.
[sblock=Leach] Trollick: 121 Enforcer: 102= 3 Body gained, Body 5+3=8 [/sblock]
Trollick can feel that his victim has stronger than normal magic resistance but he still feels his physical self rejuvenate as he leaches the lifeforce.

Enforcer 2 puts her hands up and quietly goes along.  The Runners and Obrik emerge from the arena by the same door they entered to find Shatterframe waiting for them with the car doors open.  Trollick drops Enforcer 3 since there won’t be enough room for him, Obrik, and Enforcer 2.  The group quickly pile into the sedan, cramped now with the extra passengers, and Shatterframe pulls away as the arena security exits the building.  Since the bouncers are carrying melee weapons, not guns, the Runners do not see the need to fire warning shots at them.

Over the vehicle sound system Shatterframe says, “We’re not being tracked.”

Squeezed in between the seats, Obrik says, “So, to fill in the rest of the gaps, as you know I belong to a group of druids called the Bright Leaf Society, and this nasty slitch here,” he points at the prisoner, “belongs to a gang of necromancers, namely the Dead Lions.  They illegally profit from the arena fights, use the pieces of the dead creatures that they want for their own magic, and sell the rest.  Of course, they pay off the HPD, lead by Captain Towers, to look the other way.  Taking on the HPD isn’t an option.  Even if we expose Towers and her crew as taking bribes the rest of the HPD will just want in on the action and will kill us to protect their image.  We can, however, take out as many of the Dead Lions as we can.”

Your prisoner snickers and says, “Our ‘gang’ is much more organized than you realize, tree-humper.  Get as many licks in as you can, but all of you are dead.”

*State intentions and any questions you have for the prisoner.*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 6, 2019)

*Musing inwardly for a moment, Hawkeye comes up with a plan:* ~Before she'll answer any questions, she has to fear us. We need to make her think that we're mercenary and savage. If she believes we're do-gooders, she'll defy every attempt at getting information. We need to make her think we'll kill her if she doesn't cooperate.~

*Hawkeye snorts,* "In the same way that you claim we are underestimating YOU, you are underestimating US. Do you know why the rich get richer, and the powerful become more powerful, while the less fortunate continue to wallow in mediocrity? It's because they see CLEARLY what they want, and they take it. That's what we do. We're not the good guys; we're the school yard bullies. We're the ones who are going to take your milk money. All that you and your friends are to us, is a paycheck. We're going to ask you some questions now. If you don't want to get shot in the head and dumped in the river, you'll answer them."









*OOC:*


 Intimidate: base roll = 83.


----------



## Waynan (Jun 6, 2019)

Upon hearing Hawkeye's declaration, Syd reinforces it by coming up behind her, blade against her neck just enough to nick the skin to draw a droplet of blood and sucks in air through his teeth and tongue (a la Hannibal Lector in "Silence of the Lambs").


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 8, 2019)

*OOC:*


Spent 5 to raise Aberrative to 6.






*Trollick* speaks to the captive in a calm factual voice. "At this point we have no interest in your gang, specifically. There was a family of four killed and buried by one of the structural supports. We are hired to kill those responsible and only those. Can you provide information that will expedite this task so there is less chance of further interference in your other activities.?"
[sblock=Negotiate]18(negotiate) + 35(tranquility) + 78(d100) = 131[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Jun 11, 2019)

Weekly Post: 2 xp (you have risen to a level of skill that makes you formidable.  Xp rewards per post will be lower from now on) 


*It’s A Dirty Job, But It Might As Well Be You Getting Paid For It
*
  Shatterframe keeps the crammed sedan on the freeway to keep anyone from getting a fix on Enforcer 2’s location.  Obrik falls silent, letting the Runners do their job.

  [sblock=Intimidate] Hawkeye: (Aggression+Obscurative+Analysis)= 59+83(d100)+25(Syd assist)=167, Enforcer 2: 80+50=130 [/sblock]

  Enforcer 2 does not immediately respond to the threats, but the Runners can tell they got into her head.  She swallows to steady her nerves and says, “It’s not that I think that you won’t kill me, but in order for you to get what you want I have to fear you more than Scarlet Pips.  I don’t.  You can only kill me once, but Scarlet Pips can kill me, wake me up, and kill me again over and over just to put the fear of disloyalty in the rest of the Dead Lions.”

  [sblock=Negotiate] Trollick: Readiness+Negotiate+Tranquility=74+78=152, Enforcer 2: 80+14(d100)-37(Intimidated)=57 [/sblock]

  The sinister threats of Syd Vicious and Hawkeye coupled with the calm offer of a way out from Trollick breaks Enforcer 2’s will.

  She opens her mouth, swallows to steady her nerves again, and says, “Scarlet Pips hired outside the gang to do the Billingtons, cause he didn’t want the blowback in case this went sideways.  A couple of scabs called Mandi Pinkins and Grebeto Glitterface (the two you already have a file on) killed the family.  They did the father right away, but they took their time with the mother and the kids.  They did gross stuff.  I’m a necromancer and I consider those two the worst kind of slime.  Captain Towers saw what they did to the family, but she covered it up like she was supposed to.  The problem is HPD has a reputation for looking the other way, but if this gets out it could cause a crackdown by the city council.  If they had just killed the family it would be one thing, business is business after all, but the rape/torture, especially of the kids, would be too much.  If it gets out, Towers won’t just lose her career over this, she’ll lose her head.”

  Enforcer 2 smiles at the Runners and says, “But y’all don’t care about that.  This is just work for you, I get it.  Listen, you’ve got me dead to rights, but if the Dead Lions find out I squealed it will be just as bad for me as it will be for Towers.  I know where Pinkins and Glitterface are holed up waiting for the heat to die down and I’ll give you the address if you agree to let me go.  Then you can try and navigate your way through the Dead Lions protecting them and the HPD trying to protect their own butts.  Who knows, you guys might actually live to fulfill the contract.”

  She gets a sly gleam in her eyes, “On the other hand, I’ll pay you twice what your contract is on Pinkins and Glitterface right now to let me out of the car, drive off and go back to your lives.  You can just say you never found them.”


*State intentions and give me a list of 5 rolls.  You don’t have to state what they’re for, I’ll use them as needed.*


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 13, 2019)

Trollick frowns at the last comment and thinks to himself, ~like that is going to happen. Ha!~

He pulls his com-device from its pocket and sends a group message to his two friends. He does not want to share his thoughts with the prisoner. He texts, "I have no problem letting this person go, even if it means we may find ourselves future enemies. We should get the address, finish the contract, then release her. It is very likely, upon release, that her own people will do her harm."
[sblock=Random Rolls]98 + 49, 89, 17, 87, 97 + 60[/sblock]


----------



## Waynan (Jun 14, 2019)

Syd backs away from the enforcer, sheaths his sword, but keeps his machine pistol at the ready.
He quietly waits to see where this is going.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 16, 2019)

*Hawkeye Cuts A Deal*

*Hawkeye responds,* "You're right, it is just work to us. But we are not without compassion. We are not rapists or torturers; we are mercenaries. And make no mistake, we have no qualms about killing anyone who would kill us first, if they had the chance. We are *RUTHLESS* in the pursuit of our assigned tasks. But we are not diabolical, nor psychopathic. We will let you go, if you lead us to Pinkins and Glitterface. But we will not take your bribe. We are, above all else, professionals. Without our reputation, we are no better than go-gangers. Thus, it seems that we now have an understanding. As long as you keep your end of the bargain, you shall survive this encounter."

[sblock=5 rolls]
46, 86, 84, 70, 33. Bah, those first and last rolls make me nervous, lol. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Kwargrow (Jun 18, 2019)

Weekly post: 2xp


*The Quarry*

  [sblock=Perception] Trollick: 67+98+49(d100)=214, Hawkeye: 62+46(d100)=108, 70+08(d100)=78 [/sblock]

  After hearing the runners answer, the captured gang enforcer nods and uses her wrist band to display the address, 451278 Hwy 36, a skyscraper in Lake Jackson.  Already moving, it takes Shatterframe only minutes to get you there.
The buildings in this area are industrial manufacturing with residential spaces on top.  The skyscraper she directs you to looks the same as any other along the busy highway, and the apartment number is on the third floor.  There is a line of cars parked in front of the buildings.  Syd Vicious is focused on watching the prisoner and doesn’t notice anything outside of Shatterframe’s sedan.  Hawkeye sees one guard standing outside the target building.  Trollick sees the standing guard and notices a drone across the street that is also watching the building.  He is certain there are only the two sentries.

  Shatterframe says, “You can leave the prisoner.  I’ll make sure she doesn’t go anywhere until you get back.”

  Obrik says, “I owe you, friends.  Let me help you resolve this.”



*Pinkins and Glitterface are on the third floor in apartment 3-19 of skyscraper 451278.  State intentions on how to proceed.*


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 19, 2019)

*OOC:*


Spent 3 DP to raise Divination to 4.






Trollicks nods at Shatterframe and says, "Good."

He turns to Obrik. "You owe us nothing. Your decisions are your own to make."

He steps out of the vehicle, waiting on everyone else to exit and the door to close, before speaking again. "Even with this a regular residence, it may look suspicious for four of us to just walk in, unless we go straight to the elevator. I say we go with this straight approach. 3-19 should be on the third floor. At the elevator, I will comment, bragging that I could take the stairs faster, and move to do so. I carry no visible weapon, but I cannot hide that I am a giant; although, I do not think that anomaly is necessarily suspicious."

"Of course, I see no need to rush things. I could physically scout the area and give Hawkeye time to scan the VR for pertinent information about the place. We really could use some information on security and lay-out."


----------



## Waynan (Jun 21, 2019)

Syd nods to Trollick as the elevator door opens:
"After you big guy."
He then nods to Hawkeye:
"And you. I'm not going to be staring at you two's bums the whole way up. Obrik and I will stand in front, if you don't mind."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 25, 2019)

Before leaving the van, Hawkeye will do as Trollick suggested, and attempt to locate the blueprints of the building in the county records database. He will also see what frequency the drone is on, and attempt to ascertain its security measures, without actually interacting with it directly. If the drone's security looks tough, he will leave it alone. If not, he will try to hack it and take it over. If he can do that, he will play back a recorded loop from before the party's arrival, continuously recycling it, in order to give the appearance of no activity.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jun 25, 2019)

Weekly post: 2 xp

*Prep Work for the Fight*

  [sblock=VR Manipulation]  Hawkeye: 23(Obscurative)+86(d100)=109 [/sblock]
  Hawkeye slips his headset over his eyes and directs his mind into the VR.  At once the vibrant colors greet him as they always do, and he finds his avatar standing outside of a small rough-cut timber house with a green tile roof, and smoke drifting out of the brick chimney.  A sign over the door of the house reads ‘Timber’s Custom Metal Shop’, naming the business that inhabits Skyscraper 451278 on floors 25 through 60.  Although the house appears made of wood, everything else around it looks crafted of metal, even the ground and square clouds in the shiny blue sky.

  Hawkeye goes into the metal shop as a customer, copies his avatar to browse previous works and peruse the reforging process for metal, and moves his real self to the residential area of the skyscraper.  He locates the registered floor layout and sends it to Syd and Trollick.  Apartment 3-19 is down the hall to the left of the lift and has four people in it.  He checks to make sure two of them are Pinkins and Glitterface and verifies their identity, finding that three of the four are in the VR.

  Hawkeye deals with the drone last, seeing it as a large metal ladybug sitting on a fencepost.  With their VR security actively monitoring the drone, he cannot shut it off, but he can distract it.  He identifies two people leaving the skyscraper as having suspicious intent and sets the drone to watch them as they walk down the street.

  Once that is done Hawkeye pulls off his headset, having been ‘gone’ for less than five minutes and leaves the sedan, telling the other Runners, “We should be able to walk in now without notice.  There’s four in the apartment but three are in VR which means they won’t have the faintest idea what’s happening until it’s too late.”

  Everyone can see that two women have left through the main entrance of the skyscraper and the drone is turned to watch them as they walk away.

  As good as Hawkeye's word, the Runners plus Obrik calmly stride past the obtuse outside guard and into the skyscraper lobby, a medium sized room decorated with metal sculptures.  Two more guards are inside, but they merely nod and otherwise ignore you.  You take the lift to the third floor and easily find 3-19.  There is no one else in the hall with you, but plenty of other closed doors.

*State intentions for eliminating your targets.*


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 26, 2019)

Trollick speaks quietly to his comrades. "I do not need to be able to see into the room to set off a sound pulse, like a stun grenade. I only need to stand outside. If the door lis locked, Hawkeye can try to unlock through the VR or I can try to kick it in. If I am going to generate a pulse in the room, I think we need to breach at the same time."
[sblock=Thump]18(bending) + 34(sound) + 85(d100) = 137[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Random Rolls: 87, 63, 17


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 27, 2019)

Hawkeye dons his VR set once more, and checks the door. If it's locked, he will try to quietly unlock it, meaning that he will try to prevent the lock from making the usual "bleeep-boop" sound when it disengages. If he succeeds, he will draw his pistol, and then nod at Trollick.









*OOC:*


 Random rolls remaining: 84, 70, 33


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 2, 2019)

Contract Completion: 10 xp

*Taking Out the Trash*

  Hawkeye sits on the ground before he slips on his VR headset to disengage the lock.  Trollick concentrates on his magical energy to release his Thump as soon as the hears the lock *click* and Syd prepares to rush into the room the instant after the Thump goes off.  Obrik keeps watch on the hallway.
  [sblock=Hawkeye VR Manipulation]  Hawkeye: 62+84=146  Roll needed: 160 [/sblock]

  In the fantastical setting of Virtual Reality, Hawkeye sees the door as a twelve-foot slab of stone set into a brick wall one hundred feet high.  An old-fashioned keyhole is in the center of the stone slab.  He attempts to form his finger into a key that will fit the hole and unlock the door, thereby tricking the locking mechanism into thinking that it was properly disengaged.  His finger fits, but it will not turn.  The door stays locked but his skill in the VR keeps the building alarms from going off from lock tampering.  Hawkeye pulls out of the VR, snatches the headset off his face and angrily shakes his head at his partners.

  Syd Vicious smiles and says, “We do it loud then.”  He takes his slim saber, jams it through the crack between the door and jamb, and uses it as a lever to pry it open.

  In the span of a thought Obrik leaps forward and touches Syd’s back, using his Academic magic to give him a boost of strength.
  [sblock=Syd forces door] Syd: 87+81(d100)+50(lever)=218   Roll needed: 200 [/sblock]
With one mighty push and a loud crack Syd forces the door open.

  As soon as he hears the crack of the lock breaking, Trollick unleashes his Thump before Syd pushes into the room.
  [sblock=Trollick Thump] Trollick: 137, Pinkins: 25+35(d100)=60, Mind Damage: 7;  Glitterface: 25+02(d100)=27, Mind Damage: 11; Guard 1: 50+76=126, Mind Damage: 1; Guard 2: 50+17(d100)=67, Mind Damage: 7;  Pinkins: Mind 3, Glitterface: Mind 0, Body 9, Guard 1: Mind 9, Guard 2: Mind 3 [/sblock]

  The Runners hear and feel the walls shake as Trollick Thumps the apartment.  An instant later Syd forces the door open and rolls into the space to give his partners room to move in.  Inside the small apartment the effects of Trollicks magic air blast can be seen.  Furniture is askew, wall hangings have fallen to the floor, a table is knocked over and the plates and cups still holding leftovers from the last few meals are splattered around.  The four victims crowded in the room are all splayed.  The giant Pinkins is slumped in a chair, his nose and mouth bleeding as he slowly pulls off a VR headset.  The elf Glitterface is face down on the floor, not moving.  His VR headset is still on his head.  Two unfamiliar men are in the room.  One is pulling a VR headset off and shaking his head in obvious discomfort.  The other is picking himself up off the floor, brushing off food.

  With the men in the room disoriented and injured, the fight does not last long.  Pinkins is the first to fall, targeted by Hawkeye with his Ruger heavy revolver.  The bullet blasts through his light armor and the giant slumps and flops out of the chair.  Syd points his AK 4700 at the two guards, who put their hands up in surrender, not willing to die for their two disreputable charges.  Trollick steps into the room, crosses to Glitterface on the floor and death stomps on his neck, feeling the bone snap under his heel.  He pulls off the VR headset for Hawkeye to record the face of the elf for contract verification.
  Knowing that going back through the building would put them in conflict with the overwhelming force of the skyscaper security, the Runners decide on a more direct route to the ground.  Since they are only on the third floor Trollick uses his meaty fists to smash one of the shatterproof windows.  The glass does not break but falls out towards the street in one piece, knocked out its setting by the force of the blow.  While Syd keeps the guards covered, Hawkeye ensures that not even magic healing will bring their two targets back.  He uses his Ruger to blast first Pinkins then Glitterface in the head.

  Obrik runs back into the room and slams the broken door closed as angry shouts are heard from the hallway from security alerted by the Thump.  The druid uses his magic to warp the door so that it cannot be easily opened as they make their escape.  First Trollick, then Hawkeye, then Obrik, and lastly Syd leap out of the open window to the street below where the still intact windowpane has already hit the concrete.  Since the drop is a little over thirty-five feet, it is hardly a life-threatening jump.  Suffering only a few bumps and bruises the Runners and Obrik find Shatterframe is waiting right in front of where they land with the sedan ready to roll.

  The guard on the ground scowls and reaches to pull a weapon from his coat to interfere with the escape when one of Shatterframes shotguns pops up from her hood and blasts the man in the back, throwing him to the ground.  Unhindered, the Runners pile into the vehicle and she speeds away with Enforcer 2 still a captive inside.  True to their word the Runners dump the woman out a few blocks away and she runs off.

Contract complete:  Collect 3000 credits

*Decide on what to do about Captain Towers and her involvement in this case*


----------



## Waynan (Jul 3, 2019)

Syd smiles at the way the events have turned out.

"Well, chummers, this has been a thrill ride. Now, about that Lone Star chickie, Towers --- I say we find a way to turn her rep into drek, if we can."


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 6, 2019)

Once back in the car, Trollick exclaims, "Wow! I was not expecting that much noise. I shook that whole room. I just figured out that I could do that trick. Sure came in handy."

Trollick scratches his beard and false starts a few times before continuing to speak. "That Towers has to be one sick chicky. Extortion is one thing, but that bitch is involved in depravity that I cannot ignore. Screw her. Hawkeye, you should see if you can find some video or audio on the rape and murder of that official's extended family and let us drop it off anonymously with some other HPD. They'll make sure she gets hers."








*OOC:*


Note: The latest maintenance added a Nanny reader program to edit out adult language. I had to change my dialogue to get rid of the smiley faces it added.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 7, 2019)

*Hawkeye Considers The Options*

*Hawkeye nods,* "I don't hold any grudges against HPD. A corrupt police force is not exactly a new concept. But at some point, corruption bleeds over into the deviant and the depraved; and THAT'S where I draw the line. When a dog goes rabid, you put it down. That's what needs to happen to Towers. Hell, after we tell HPD, I wouldn't say no if they asked US to take care of it. I can't think of anyone who needs a bullet more than Towers."

*Turning to Trollick, Hawkeye adds,* "I'll see what footage I can find. I'll check the family's security cams, to see if I can find anything, but I'd be willing to bet that Towers wiped 'em clean. But Towers herself might have something useful. The only problem is, whatever footage she might have is probably on a secure LOCAL network, that isn't on the net. We'd probably need to get inside her house, or at least VERY CLOSE to it, in order to be able to find a way in. I doubt she'd keep anything on her HPD work computer, because if they found it, the jig would be up. Another possibility is that she put it on a stick or a disc, but if she did that, she'd need to either keep it on her person, or well-hidden somewhere in the analog world. Safe deposit boxes aren't safe, the companies always snoop hidden data to protect their own a$$. She'd have to hide it old-school, like in a pizza box in the freezer or something cliche like that... Nah. She's probably keeping it on her own local network. I know the type. She feels safe at home."

*Hawkeye will also ask Shatterframe the following:* "Pinkins and Glitterface... how well did you know them? If those cretins saved footage of their deviant acts, where would they keep it? If they have copies of anything, it will probably be easier to get it that way, rather than going on-site against Tower's residence. They seem like a couple of low-lifes. Maybe they made a stupid mistake that we can exploit? I'd be willing to bet that THEIR network isn't local. I might be able to find their stuff from here. So what can you tell me, SF?"


----------



## Waynan (Jul 7, 2019)

Syd listens to all this and says to Hawkeye:

"You might want to check direct HPD files on Towers herself, Hawkeye. Mainly her comings and goings in HPD. I think you'll find some moments where she was "off the grid", but then conveniently showed up at the crime scene, sort of "out of the blue. Hell, you might find she was frequently the first on the scene. And if that's the case, we may have just killed our best evidence against her. Hey, don't look so surprised. I learned a thing or two in Juvee."

Then he says to Trollick:
"I like that trick or spell or whatever you call it, up there. That s-S-t-H-u-I-f-T-f was the bomb."

He then says to Shatterframe:

"If you could drop me off at my crib, I'll get on my ride and talk to some of my go-ganger chums and do a little detective work yakuza style. None of these people we just whacked were low profile. Maybe there's more than just the word your finding. No offense; but the underworld has info gathering techniques that technology may miss." He says this last bit while pounding his right fist into his left hand.


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 7, 2019)

Waynan said:


> ...He then says to Shatterframe:
> 
> "If you could drop me off at my crib, I'll get on my ride and talk to some of my go-ganger chums and do a little detective work yakuza style. None of these people we just whacked were low profile. Maybe there's more than just the word your finding. No offense; but the underworld has info gathering techniques that technology may miss." His says this last bit while pounding his right fist into his left hand.



Trollick adds, "That gives me an idea. I have only established one real contact and it is for the purpose of magic, but Obrik or his outfit may know something or offer a direction to start. I should fit in with druids no problem. I will start there."


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 10, 2019)

Weekly post: 10xp (for seeking justice instead of moving on)
*Balancing the Scales*

  Through the car audio system Shatterframe tells the Runners, “If the two slimeballs made a copy of their misdeeds it wouldn’t be in the VR main servers.  If it was, HPD could find it and pull it.  They have dedicated VR manipulators, some of the best in the city.  The proof you’re hunting would be stored on a private server, cut off from the rest of the VR.  Low life creeps like Pinkins and Glitterface wouldn’t really have the kind of credit to set up a private server, but the Dead Lions would.  I think what you’re looking for is in the possession of Scarlet Pips since that would let him own Towers like a pet instead of just paying her for favors.”

  Obrik, who is still in the sedan with you, says, “If you can get the proof of Towers’ cover-up you can give it to Lieutenant Fawbreu.  He’s her second in command, but he has a reputation as an honest officer, which is why he’s over sixty years old and still a lieutenant.”  He turns to Trollick.  “I can introduce you to the senior members of my order.  They would be very interested to hear what you have to say about the Dead Lions.”

  Thus armed with information, the Runners split and make their separate investigations.

  [Sblock=Hawkeye VR Manipulation] Hawkeye: 23+70(d100)=93, Anonymous User: 30+63(d100)=93 [/Sblock]
  Logging into the VR Hawkeye discovers that an anonymous user is following him.  It takes all his skill to lose the tail and he finds out nothing else, not even who the user was.

  [Sblock=Trollick Persuasion] Trollick:70+87(d100)+25(Obrik introduction)=182 [/Sblock]
  Trollick and Obrik Shadowstep travel to a skyscraper with an extravagant garden on the roof.  Amid gravel walkways, clear pools of fresh water, and more species of plants and flowers than Trollick knew existed, Obrik introduces him to a high-level member of Bright Leaf Society, an elf named Janice of the Pines.  She has a long braid of dark hair, red-brown skin, and clear blue eyes.  Although her thin lips give no smile, she bows in respect to Trollick and listens to his tale.  Trollick keeps it simple since he knows Bright Leaf Society and the Dead Lions are already enemies.  When the Runners discover where the private server is located, Janice agrees to attack the Dead Lions with her order to give the Runners a chance to collect their evidence and remove a corrupt officer from the HPD.

  [Sblock=Syd Persuasion] Syd: 75+67(d100)=142, Go Ganger: 40+72(d100)=112 [/Sblock]
  Syd Vicious seeks out some of his old gang contacts and asks about the Dead Lions private servers without giving away what he’s looking for.  After asking around discreetly for a few hours he finally talks to Mickey Spangler, a VR Freelancer that works for magic based gangs.  After some strong arm negotiations he gets the address for the Dead Lions private server on Hwy 288, only a few blocks from the fighting arena.

*State intentions on how to proceed*


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 10, 2019)

*OOC:*


*Post #115*: Awarded 10. Total 13. Spent 6 to raise Confluence to 7. Spent 6 to raise Aberrative to 7. Saved 1.






Over a few drink with his friends Trollick offers some ideas. "Syd, since you were able to find a location for us, we should check out this structure and see if there is some outside location where Hawkeye can do a hard patch and hack into the sever. If we have to go inside, we are going to need to do some recon and learn where the server room may be located and what kind of security we are dealing with. If we have to make a run on the building, I will contact Obrik. His people have offered to run interference."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 17, 2019)

*Hawkeye says,* "If we can get physically into the building, we don't actually need to be in the server room itself. I just need to be able to access the building's internal network. Any network jack will suffice."









*OOC:*


 Spent 11 pts. to raise BASE Commercial skill from 5 to 7. With the VR bonus, that means that Hawkeye's ADJUSTED Commercial skill is now 10. But I did not give him the 1 pt. in the next higher skill, because he hasn't achieved a "true" 10 rating yet. (See character sheet for details.)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 18, 2019)

*Hawkeye reflects further,* "Way manipulation can fool electronic detection, if the practitioner is adept at his craft. I wonder if any of Obrik's order are good enough with Way to get us onsite at Pip's residence, without being detected? If we can get onsite, that's when I can ply my trade. That's when I have a chance to dig up all of the skeletons. Who knows? Ol' Pippy might also have other files we could use, evidence of other crimes and perpetrators, etc. But first, we have to get onsite. We should also look for / be wary of Way-based security measures as well; being a Necromancer, I'm sure that Ol' Pippy probably has a few."


----------



## Waynan (Jul 20, 2019)

"While you two are doing that," Syd interjects, "I think I'll head out ahead of you and go to the fight club. Enough Go-gangs hang out there, and if I wear my colors for the Hudu Krew, I might be able to discreetly surveil these Dead Lions again and see what they're up to. Might even find more connections at street level that may be deeper in the shadows than VR checks can reveal."


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 31, 2019)

Weekly post: 2xp

*Hunting Dead Lions*
  [Sblock=Syd Disguise] Syd: Obscurative+Analysis: 44+79(d100)=123 [/Sblock]
  Syd Vicious pulls out his old Hudu Krew outfit, fashions a disguise from his street knowledge and heads out to surveil the fight club.  The building is just as dark as he remembers it and this time he goes through the main entrance.  After paying the entry fee and placing a bet to keep up appearances, he finds a seat near the top and settles down to watch.  In the fighting pit there is an aquatic battle between a huge snake and alligator, both creatures look as though they could swallow a human whole with little effort.  He claps and cheers with the rest of the crowd but mostly watches the security for the show.  They wear all black outfits with no identifying marks and carry the sticks that the Runners faced before on the balcony.  He sees at least a dozen other go-gang’s present but no Hudu Krew so he feels as though his cover is secure.

  Suddenly Syd is surrounded by eight people that seem to step out of the shadows.  Those that were seated close to him only glance at the newcomers and find other seats.  No one else in the arena even looks in their direction and the fight continues with the snake wrapping up the gator amidst wild thrashing.  The sound from the crowd and the fight drops off, leaving an area of silence with Syd and the other eight who glare at him with open hostility.

  Hopelessly outnumbered, Syd casually looks around at the newcomers and asks, “Problem, chums?”

  The group is a mix of races, a couple of orcs, a giant, three elves and two humans.  Seven of the eight are dressed similarly in black robes with a holographic rotting lion skull on their chests.  The eighth, a short human with dark skin and long black dredlocks is dressed in a cloak made from a lions pelt, with the mane as the hood.  The suit he wears underneath is scarlet with a gold chain around his neck with a large medallion bearing a similar image of the rotting lion skull.

  He grins with gold teeth and says, “I’m Scarlet Pips.  You’re bold, coming back here.  Think we wouldn’t recognize you if you changed your clothes?  We got ways of knowing who people are that go way past disguises or even VR.  Show this fool something.”

  One of the orcs with a bright pink ponytail holds a small screen in front of Syd’s face.  On it he can clearly see Enforcer 2, the woman the Runners captured and intimidated into informing on the Dead Lions, lying naked in a circle of runes.  While some figures clothed in the Dead Lions robes stand outside the circle and chant in a strange language, Syd can see the woman’s skin begin to peel off without anyone touching her.  She screams in agony and the orc shuts the screen off and puts it away.

  Scarlet says, “That’s an old video.  She’s already gone.  We used what was left of her to feed the gator before this fight.  You and your partners took out Glitterface and Pinkins.  I don’t care, I already got what I wanted from them, but why are you still in my business?  This is a sweet setup.  You think three Runners are going to bust in here and crack it open?  Listen, you do jobs, so I got one for you.  That other little bastich that was with you, Obrik, I want you to kill him and bring me his head back here as an apology gift.  Do that and all is forgiven.  Interfere with my business again and you might end up in that punishment circle, if you live that long.”

  Scarlet Pips steps back and fades into the shadows.  Once he’s gone the other seven do the same and the noise from the arena comes rushing back to Syd’s ears.  In the fight pit the gator is mashing the head of the anaconda in his jaws and though the snake still thrashes around, it’s clear this fight is done.
  Syd looks around but no one else in the arena is looking at him or acting as though anything out of the ordinary happened.  He collects his winnings at the kiosk, allowing him to break even from the entry fee, and leaves the arena.

  [Sblock=Hawkeye VR] Hawkeye: 23+33(d100)=56 [/Sblock]
  Trollick and Hawkeye investigate the location of the Dead Lions private server.  At the address they find a skyscraper of course, and the bottom floor is Pips Pet Shop.  They go inside to investigate and find that the expansive shop is like an ordinary pet relocation facility.  There are dogs, cats, birds, fish, reptiles, and arachnids along with all the feed, storage, and other accessories that go along with pet adoption.  When Hawkeye slips into VR he finds he can access the regular pet shop site but that the subterranean levels are blocked from VR access.

  [Sblock=Trollick Astral] Trollick: 37+63(d100)=100 [/Sblock]
  Trollick decides to investigate the under levels in the Astral Plane but finds they are shielded from magical intrusion.  The only way into the subterranean area is through the Hard Realm.
*
  You have discovered the secret lair of the Dead Lions.

State intentions for how to proceed.
*


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 1, 2019)

Once Syd gets back and conveys his experience, Trollick has significant fears that the crew is way-overmatched.

"Obviously, I have no interest in sacrificing Obrik."

Trollick mulls over his beer while he thinks. "I think that if we make a go at Pips or the Dead Lions, it will be suicide. We should go over what we know with the Bright Leaf Society to see if they have any ideas."

He crinkles his nose at feeling useless and chugs the rest of his beer.

"Or... or we could pitch our job straight at Pips. Tell him we are looking to end or ruin Towers and have no direct contract to interfere with his business, at all. Personally, despite my affinity for nature, I take no issue with what those Lions are doing with the animal fights. Those animals would fight naturally in their own environment."


----------



## Waynan (Aug 2, 2019)

Syd listens to Trollick and shakes his head, a little in disgust, and a little in disappointment that he, and possibly Hawkeye, are just not getting it.

He interjects, maybe a bit harshly because of the stress he was feeling right now, "Listen here, chum; you ain't getting into the Real of what Pips meant. We can't play this off, Trollick! It wasn't a choice I was given. Well, yeah, it was a choice; but the choice was kill Obrik," he looks to the mage and adds, "Sorry, mate," then continues, "or be hunted by the Dead Lions forever, or until we're dead --- preferably killed by them. So, unless I have his head turned over to Scarlet Pips, we're nothing but game for the Hunt." 

Syd kicks at a chair, knocking it over.
"And you KNOW, Pips will get Towers and HPD after us. That's all we need."


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 2, 2019)

Waynan said:


> Syd... interjects..., "...It wasn't a choice I was given... or be hunted by the Dead Lions forever, or until we're dead --- preferably killed by them. So, unless I have his head turned over to Scarlet Pips, we're nothing but game for the Hunt."



Trollick shakes his head and scratches his beard. "I hear y'u. I hear y'u. This is a lose-lose situation. What if he'd asked you to kill one of us? Who's to say we aren't next on his list? This guy does not strike me as a once and done. He's a real megalo-prick. I'd rather die fighting him than to kill my friend."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 2, 2019)

*Hawkeye Has A Plan*



			
				Scarlet Pips said:
			
		

> "... I want you to kill him and bring me his head back here as an apology gift. Do that and all is forgiven. Interfere with my business again and you might end up in that punishment circle, if you live that long.




Hawkeye, who has been silent up to this point, finally takes a deep breath, and explains his position.

*He says,* "I agree with Trollick. I don't believe the situation is as grim as you make it out, Syd. What he said were two different statements. Number one: bring back the head, and all is forgiven. But what he said next was, don't interfere in his business again. In other words, if we wanna be friends, bring him the head, and if not, we'd better not show our faces again. But I have a middle road. I say we send him an encrypted cybermail, with a counter-proposal. It would go something like this:"









*OOC:*



To: Scarlet Pips
Fr: Alex Crumley Smith
Re: Can't quite do it

Hey Bro,
We can't bring the gift you wanted to the party. It's too expensive, and it doesn't match our style. That's something you need to buy for yourself. I'm sure it's for sale somewhere else.

But what we can do is offer you a replacement gift. I saw these cool friendship bracelets at Mott's the other day, with built in credsticks. They come in a vast array of color palettes, 3500 options, to be exact. If you'd accept the bracelet as our gift, we'd like to attend your party, and talk to you about the latest fashion trends. We're not into reds; we're more into blues. That mixup the other day was completely a fluke. What do you say? Blue is such a more interesting color choice, don't you think? I think it's gonna be a hit this season.

Yer bud,
ACS







*Hawkeye continues,* "We need to smooth things over with him, or he'll always be a variable. I don't think we're unforgivable just yet, but we need to play ball, soon, or our status with him is going to get worse. We can tell him that our refusal to hit Obrik is because we don't want conflicts of interests with our other clientele. We need to act professional. We don't need to get emotional, Syd. That never helps. The only way out of this poker game is to follow the rules, and either call or fold. But if we throw our cards down and start pouting, we'll make everyone at the table mad at us. You get what I'm saying?"


----------



## Waynan (Aug 3, 2019)

Syd listens to Hawkeye, getting angrier by the minute, bursting out: "You know Hawkeye, you can eat drek, mate. I'm not pouting; you dolt. I have lived all my life looking over my shoulder, so having to look over my shoulder for Dead Lions is nothing new. Nor is it to be threatened. It was just the way it was done, in an Soundproof Shell of Magic, with magic being something I still have trouble getting used to. It put me off my lunch, as it were; but also made me angry. So, in other words, I'm torqued off."


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 6, 2019)

Weekly post: 2xp

*Same Old Path*
[Sblock=Knowledge:  Street] (Skepticism+Analysis), Trollick:  50+100(d100)+10(luck)=160, Syd Vicious: 49+94(d100)+64(luck)=207, Hawkeye: 45+30(d100)=75 [/Sblock]

  From what Trollick knows about necromancers murder is always an option for them.  There is no point to try and negotiate.  The Dead Lions know who you are, and they will always be a threat.

  From what Syd knows about gang hierarchy and leadership he knows there is no point to try and negotiate with Scarlet Pips.  Having a HPD Captain in his pocket is far more valuable than three skilled runners.

  Syd and Trollick convince Hawkeye that buying off Scarlet Pips is not an option.  The Dead Lions are going to try and kill you anyway to protect their HPD lapdog, and because they are a group of psychotic death mages.

  The Runners meet with Janet of the Pines to discuss strategy at the skyscraper of the Bright Leaf Society.  Along with Janet are Obrik and eight other men and women.  Two of the new faces are twin male orcs with green ponytails and matching two handed swords sheathed on their broad backs.  They differ in one regard.  One carries a shotgun, the other a rifle.  The rest of the six are elves.  They are all carrying single hand full auto firearms, have various melee weapons sheathed at their hips, and wear light armor.  They don’t give their names, nor do they ask for yours.

  Janice does all the talking.  She is wearing heavy armor with dark blue runes carved into the breastplate.  She says, “The crimes of the Dead Lions go far beyond the fighting pits.  We have been trying to bring them down for a long time before the Billington’s were murdered, but their connection with the HPD kept them protected.  If you can bring down Captain Towers with what you know then we can rid the Houston streets of this vile gang.  I’ll be honest with you.  Taking out the Dead Lions means our reputation will increase throughout the city so let us handle the necromancers and the three of you secure the proof to disgrace Captain Towers.  For your part in this I’ll pay you five thousand credits each.”

  The location of the Dead Lions stronghold is shared, and the Bright Leaf Society decides to attack at once.  They are joined by twenty-five other strong warriors armed and ready.  The scouts of the BLS find a service entrance at the north-side of the building.  The entrance is warded with magic, but four of the BLS hold out their hands and with a bright flash the runes fall apart.  The door is opened, and the assault begins.  The BLS druids leap forward down the long hallway with predator ferocity.  Once inside the compound and past the shield, there is no need for the runners to go further and Trollick and Syd watch over Hawkeye as he invades the private server through the VR.
  [Sblock=Hawkeye VR] Hawkeye: 28+77=105 [/Sblock]

  Inside the VR Hawkeye sees the private server as a wide-open plain with pale blonde grass, a pool of water next to a tree with wide branches.  In the branches of the tree are a pride of lions with torn, rotted skins.  Where the flesh shows through the skin it is metallic and cybernetic underneath.  The lions leap down from the tree with gleaming claws and fangs, ready to tear any intruders apart.  Hawkeye knows the lions are just representations of security programs for the Dead Lions server.  He makes himself invisible to their sight and dead to their noses and passes by them without harm.  Hawkeye moves to the tree and places his hand on it.  The tree represents the information node and Hawkeye now has access to everything it knows.  He makes copies of all the relevant information and stores them in his phone.

  While Hawkeye is busy finding the proof of Towers cover up Trollick and Syd wait and stay alert.  The BLS went downstairs but you haven’t heard from them since.

  Hawkeye pulls off his headset and says, “I got it."  He holds up the screen of his phone and it shows a first person view of horrible things even a runner hates to see.  The faces of the Billington family are clearly visible.  You fast forward through the violent parts to the end of the video where Captain Towers shows up on screen.  No other member of the HPD is present.

  **Video dialogue*: Captain Towers clearly looking disturbed: What kind of disgusting drek is this?
  Glitterface’s voice: Scarlet Pips said to take them out.  He didn’t say we had to be nice about it.
  Pinkins comes into view on the video:  So we had some extra fun, so what?  They’re dead and that’s what matters.
  Captain Towers looks away and shakes her head:  Scarlet Pips is going to pay double for this one. **End Video**

  You have successfully found the evidence that will make Captain Towers pay for her crime.  The Runners remember Obrik told them Lieutenant Fawbreu of HPD can be trusted.  Hawkeye slips back into VR and sends a copy of the video incriminating Towers to Fawbreu.

*Trollick, Syd Vicious, and Hawkeye are at the entrance to the Dead Lions stronghold.  They have not heard from the Bright Leaf Society.*

*State intentions*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 6, 2019)

*OOC:*



*Hawkeye's Intentions:* As a precaution, Hawkeye sends the message not only to Fawbreu, but CC's the message to Shatterframe also. Once the message is completely sent, Hawkeye will un-jack / pull his weapon, and follow the others out of the complex as quickly as possible. He has a bad feeling about this place, and he does not want to linger. He also has the sneaking suspicion that the Bright Leaves might fail in their attempt, and he doesn't like the idea of the three of them facing the Dead Lions' security force mano a mano.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 21, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> Janice does all the talking... “For your part in this I’ll pay you five thousand credits each.”



Trollick purses his lips and nods his head. “I’m good with that.”



			
				GM said:
			
		

> ...The BLS went downstairs but you haven’t heard from them... You have successfully found the evidence that will make Captain Towers pay for her crime...



Trollick rubs his thumbs across the tips of his fingers and frowns. “That was a disgusting scene. I will never understand why so many people think that the acquisition of power entitles them to such banal avarice. My particular talent for Way Lines is more akin to that of the Dead Lions than the Leaves, but l could never commit such atrocity.”

“Speaking of the Leaves, l would say that this conflict was already brewing and inevitable. We were only a catalyst. There is no way we could lend a hand right now. We should take what Hawkeye found and do our part with it. Whatever happens, if the Leaves prevail, l can contact them through Obrik.”

With that, Trollick edges toward the exit looking to see if his friends are following.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 21, 2019)

*Hawkeye nods,* "Agreed. I've already sent the data to both Fawbreu and Shatterframe. I say we jet now, before things get hairy. I'm locked and loaded, and right behind you. The sooner we're outta here, the better!"


----------



## Waynan (Aug 25, 2019)

Syd looks about the Dead Lions digs, trying to find away for one of them to make a flanking manuever on  the DL thugs and Scarlet Pips --- anything for an advantage.
He mentions the idea to his chums:
"Chums, I'm wondering if one of us tried to flank the Lions that it might help us. That way they won't have all of us in their magical crosshairs. "

He waits for their response.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 26, 2019)

Weekly post: 2 xp
*Druids vs Necromancers*


Spoiler: the Bright Leaf Society vs the Dead Lions



With figurines and a map I randomly rolled out this conflict using TUW:ES rules.


*You have no problem exiting the basement and Pips Pet Shop that covers it.  Outside the skyscraper Shatterframe is waiting for you in her rebuilt van, and in its safety and comfort you wait for whomever stands victorious.

After fifteen minutes figures begin to emerge from the pet shop.  Janice of the Pines is leading them and when you signal to her, she approaches.  Her heavy armor is scorched from electric blasts, but she seems unhurt.  Following closely at her side is one of the elves you saw before when you lead the BLS to the Dead Lions.  She is lithe and seemingly delicate.  She has charcoal grey skin and red hair.
Janice says to you, “The Dead Lions are no more.  There are other members scattered around the city, but this cabal was their core leadership.  I am sorry to tell you that Obrik Shadowstep did not survive the battle.  He and another of our assault group were targeted with a thermal explosion by Scarlet Pips.  Neither of them survived, but we paid the necromancers back more than we received.  We had some losses, but we wiped them out to the last.”




She put her hand on the shoulder of the elf next to her.  “This is Katmus.  She received accommodation in this battle for outstanding prowess.  Outnumbered three to one, and one of those was Scarlet Pips, she held her own long enough to kill the Dead Lions leader before she was brought down by the other two.  We were able to revive her from her wounds.  Since Obrik is lost to us, I am giving Katmus his vacated position.  If you need to contact the Bright Leaf Society, you may do so through Katmus.  I will not have time to deal with you directly.”
Janice authorizes your payment for the evidence, copies the video and lets you keep your copy.  Receive 5000 credits

Obrik is removed as a contact.
Katmus is added as a contact and member of the Bright Leaf Society.

The Runners decide to lay low for a few days and not take any jobs while checking out what the city is saying about the Dead Lions.  The official story on the VR is that a necromage gang responsible for slave trading, animal cruelty, extortion and murder was wiped out in a shootout with HPD.  The story made many of the respected media channels.  During the lawful raid HPD Captain Towers was killed in the line of duty.  During a short ceremony tomorrow Towers will be given an award for honorable service posthumously.

The unofficial channels hold that the Bright Leaf Society took out the Dead Lions ending a fifteen-year long feud.  Nothing of your involvement is said unless you decide to tell someone.  What everyone agrees on is that the Dead Lions are gone, and Captain Towers is dead, although she was nowhere near the necromage lair when she died.  Asking discreetly about any surviving DL’s you learn that anyone with that affiliation quickly abandoned it, some striking out on their own, and other joining different gangs.

After a week of no repercussions the Runners contact Shatterframe for more work.

Shatterframe says, “I have two new jobs for you to choose from.”
Offer One:  Protection detail – Lazarus Shrug, a vehicle manufacturer in El Campo, has hired me to operate a new vehicle from his factory to his office across the city in Vidor.  He’s expecting trouble so I’ll want you three to ride along.  (Hint:  Yes, we’re stealing this thing)  Pay:  5000 credits

Offer Two:  Courier work:  A group of squatters has taken over an abandoned skyscraper in Port Arthur.  HPD has them contained but they are contesting their eviction through legal means.  They don’t trust the VR or the HPD so they are hiring runners to take their claim to Downtown and file it with the city legal department.  Pay:  5000 credits*


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 26, 2019)

*Supplemental post:  *
The day after the aftermath of the Dead Lions Trollick finds a rolled piece of paper sitting on his bed.  The message says, “During our proximity the other day we noticed you are developing your magical talents.  If you wish us to assist you in discovering the higher mysteries of way lines, contact Katmus.  Sincerely, The Bright Leaf Society”


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 26, 2019)

*Hawkeye snorts,* "Despite being part of the Houston sprawl, Vidor is so remote as to be relatively neglected. Stealing cars in Vidor is par for the course. I doubt anyone will even blink an eye. Nevertheless, we'd need to be extremely careful. As for the second job, that might be more straightforward, and present fewer complications. HPD won't interfere with the delivery of a legit legal document."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 27, 2019)

*OOC:*



* This statement has been redacted by the player who posted it, in light of new information provided below by the GM.*


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 27, 2019)

*OOC:*


 The police force across the entire city is called Houston Police Department, or HPD.  Yes there are seperate divisions, but officers are regularly rotated from one district to another to keep them from growing complacent.  Since the squatters are appealing to the law, the HPD would not interfere with you three going in, picking up their papers, and delivering them to the legal offices Downtown.  Any interference would come from another party.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 27, 2019)

*Hawkeye adds,* "I have family near Port Arthur, in Bridge City. It's been years since I've seen my uncle Jimmy. If we take the PA job, I'd like to swing by there, after our task is complete."


----------



## Waynan (Aug 28, 2019)

Syd likes the sound of both jobs, so he is willing to do either one first.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 29, 2019)

During the down time, Trollick will take up the offer of train with the BLS, as well as becoming more familiar with the group’s new contact, Katmus. He will also make a trip to inquire of Zerusk about adding a stone to augment persona or willpower, preferably will.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Hawkeye adds,* "I have family near Port Arthur, in Bridge City. It's been years since I've seen my uncle Jimmy. If we take the PA job, I'd like to swing by there, after our task is complete."



Trollick rolls his shoulders and scratches his freshly cropped beard stubble. “I am with Syd. I could take either, but as you are leaning toward the PA job, I’ll suit up for that one.”


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 3, 2019)

During the week Trollick takes a leisurely stroll over to Zerusk’s shop and the orc greets him as a friend.  The artificer responds to his inquiries that he has a yellow stone (Persona) and a white stone (Willpower), in stock.  The price is 1000 credits per stone.  After Trollick makes his choice Zerusk will attach the purchased stones to the bracelet.  The whole process takes only a few minutes.  Since Trollick’s Collegiate is over 10 the stones will provide +2 per stone to the attributes.








*OOC:*


 These stones are available for purchase to all players.  Until Collegiate reaches 10 the stones only provide +1 to the specific attributes.  This increases to +2 once Novice lvl is reached, +3 for Expert, and +4 for Mastery.


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 3, 2019)

Supplemental post:  While on the way to Port Arthur Hawkeye sends a message to Uncle Jimmy to let him know he'll be by to see him.  Jimmy sends back an invite to meet him for a VR conversation.  In the VR the two can see each other's avatars and speak as though standing right next to each other.  Uncle Jimmy's avatar is well known to Hawkeye, a baby in a small green tank with a military helmet and smoking a cigar.  As always, nothing in the VR was as it seemed and that cute little tank was actually a feared manifestation of Uncle Jimmy's skills.
After you both verify identities and make sure this conversation is private, he puffs out a smoke ring and says, "It must be fate that you contacted me.  As you know I've still been looking into your parents deaths.  We knew the home invasion thing was drek, but we had no other motive.  Last week the HPD nabbed a member of the the Hudu Krew on a drug inspired stroll and their mages did the whole 'mind warp' trick on him to get him to confess to crimes.  One of the things he talked about was a hit job meant to look like a break in at Harold and Pauline Barnes' home.  I confirmed it with my connection in the magical department at HPD.  Anyone under a mind warp can't lie, which is why they're admissable in court.  There were three other gangers present for the murder, but they were also provided security codes by whomever paid them.  The one that confessed was low level and doesn't know who hired them, but at least we know what gang it was now.  The sleaze HPD has is named Ponder Tom, and we can't get to him.  I bet if we ask around to find some of his friends, we might track down some answers."


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 4, 2019)

Weekly post: +2xp

*I Thought Helton Was A Safe City*
When you inform Shatterframe of your decision to take the Port Arthur job she nods and lets you know you can start immediately.  You make all preparations and set out for the address of the skyscraper.  On the VR the location is flagged as unoccupied.  The owner is Coca Cola Corporation and the building is flagged as uninhabitable and used for chemical storage.  When you arrive at the location you find that this skyscraper is built right up against the sea wall, a strange choice of architecture not shared by the buildings around it. There are two HPD squad cars out front of the skyscraper, but they seem to be only sitting there and talking amongst themselves.

*Shatterframe pulls up next to one of the squad cars and uses her outside speaker to announce.  “We’re the couriers for the hard realm paperwork.”

One of the officers looks over at the car, nods and goes back to the conversation.  You exit the vehicle and approach the building, noticing that is in good repair, not cracked or crumbling, and all the windows are intact.  The front door opens as you approach and a small woman with a bright red shawl beckons you forward.  Next to her is a burly giant in medium armor with a heavy pistol holstered on his hip.  He nods in greeting.
“My name is Fernie, and this is Rumsher,” the woman tells you.  From under her shawl she pulls a manila folder with case #78463-996 and hands it to group inventory.  “I’m sorry if this is strange for you.  We don’t have any skilled VR users in our group and to be honest we don’t trust it must.  Fortunately, paper is still an option for official records.”


Spoiler: If you want to know what the document says:



These documents describe in boring detail the desires of a group of mages bonded to marine life, and dedicated to marine biology, and a group of former pirates turned nature conservationists to petition to be recognized by the city of Helton as a new group of like-minded individuals, in this case marine life preservation.  As such the new group would be granted possession of one skyscraper for their use, in this case the one in question.



You take the papers and turn to go, thinking this is a crappy, boring job.  As Shatterframe is pulling the car away from the building you stay sharp in case someone shoots at you or tries to ram you with a vehicle.  Nothing like that happens and it is a smooth ride to Downtown District of Helton.  The vehicles you pass look the same, conforming to city standards, but the smallest building downtown is twice as wide as in residential and commercial neighborhoods.  The largest buildings are five times as wide and just as tall, mammoth structures of human engineering.  As with all skyscrapers outside decorations were forbidden so the buildings appeared plain.  All the wealth would show on the inside.  This was where the city council members and the heads of corporations lived with their families and friends.  There was plenty of activity on the streets, vehicles of all sizes moving in perfect precision, people rolling on the sidewalks with glide boards.  Far above, moving between the buildings were drones and airships, their lights marking them against the night sky.  Lately you’ve heard rumors of people living on the rooftops of Helton that have never set foot on the ground, moving only from roof to roof.

Shatterframe drives to city hall, a three skyscraper building with a holographic image declaring its title over the plain surface.  She parks in the designated area and the Runners exit with their papers and head to the main entrance, a row of revolving doors.  On the other side of the doors is a large area, well lit, with rows of cubicals spread out in precise patterns.

Against the adjacent wall to the entrance is an orc in a pink pantsuit and large breasts showing ample cleavage.  Her face is unappealing, brutish and grey, but she smiles pleasantly and asks, “Purpose of your visit?”  The Runners show her the file, she reads the case number and accesses the information through the VR.  “Proceed to cubicle fourteen-c,” she tells you.  

You follow the instructions to cubicle fourteen-c and find three people sitting on revolving chairs.  One is a human with short hair and a snide expression on his face.  The second is an elf, but his face is puffy, and he looks quiet simple.  The third is an orc with a bushy mane of blonde hair and a long mustache.  They are wearing slacks and button shirts but disheveled.  Along the walls of the cubicle is a counter that holds stacks of papers.

Syd stares at the man with the snide expression and recognizes him as Colin Mulchansky, or Chansky as he is known to the Hudu Krew.

Syd points at the three imposter civil servants and says, “Hudu Krew!”

Chansky cries out in disgust, “Crap it!  We’ve been made!”  The three gangers scramble and pull firearms from behind the stacks of papers, a medium pistol for Chansky, a light pistol for the puffy one, and a heavy pistol for the big hair.  You bring your weapons to bear at the same time and there is no surprise round.

Roll Reaction, State Intentions, and provide a set of six rolls.*


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 4, 2019)

Spoiler: Reaction



Readiness + Athletic + Tranquility + d100
Trollick: 21 + 18 + 37 + 55 = 131


Without physically changing location, Trollick grimaces at big hair and claps his hands together pointing them in her direction. A pulse of air magnifies from his hands as it moves toward the orc, creating a painful, high pitched squeal that only she can hear.


Spoiler: Concussion



Damage: 20 Mind
This causes bulk movement of air designed to remove a target from its feet. If the effectiveness is greater than resistance, the target is thrown a distance of 1 stride per 10 points of difference between effectiveness and resistance and suffers 1 point of non-lethal damage per stride (loss of Mind).

The rapid expansion of air, creates a loud thump in the target’s ears which can inflict stunning damage (loss of Mind). This is not designed to kill, only deafen. The target will only be rendered unconscious no matter how far below zero Mind is reduced.
Resist Fall: aggression (Combat Task) + d100
Resist Thump: conditioning (Combat) + Clarity/Tranquility (Collegiate) + d100
Trollick: 36 + 81 (from below) = 117





Spoiler: 6 rolls



81, 58, 49, 99 + 94, 83, 80


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 4, 2019)

*Hawkeye's eyes narrow, as he begins to seethe in barely-controlled anger,* "Hudu, eh? You're in for a world of pain, you lousy Tuchus Leech!"









*OOC:*


 Hawkeye intends to take this guy alive. He is aiming for Chansky's gun hand. His intention is to shoot him twice, once in the hand, and once in the left kneecap. The objective is to keep him alive for questioning. 









Spoiler: Combat Stuff



Base Reaction Roll: 77

Base Combat Rolls requested (6 of 'em): 85, 79, 48, 93 (luck=86, total = 179), 54, and 33.


----------



## Waynan (Sep 6, 2019)

Syd, seeing what Hawkeye has planned, says:
"Easy, my friend. I got this. Chansky and I go back a ways."
He then looks to Chansky and says: "Ho, chum! What kind of drek ya runnin' the Krewe into now? Don't try nothin'. You can see one of yer mates is already off, and with two guns marking ya, ya knows yer gonna end up cold meat. Put 'em down, yeah, you can just holster 'em. Now, chummers!"


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 9, 2019)

Weekly Post: +2xp

*Blah, Blah, not Bang, Bang*


Spoiler: Reaction



Reaction:  Trollick: 80+81 (d100)=161, Hawkeye: 67+77=144, Syd: 78+85=163, Chansky: 75+55=130, Arlem Soulkilla: 70+79=149, Pretty Bilak: 70+07=77


*


Spoiler: Speed of Action



Speed of Action: Syd (Negotiate), Trollick (Concussion), Arlem (Light Pistol), Hawkeye (Revolver), Chansky (Medium Pistol), Bilak (Heavy Pistol)





Spoiler: Negotiate



Syd Negotiate: 78+66=144, Chansky resist: 75+56=131.  Results: Negotiate successful and combat is immediately resolved.



Syd makes his demand and sees what he hoped for in the eyes of Chansky, doubt and fear, and he knows he’s got him.  Trollick and Hawkeye observe closely, ready to chew these scrubs up if necessary.

First Chansky, then the other two slowly set their pistols aside.  Around you the sounds of other people moving about and working in the cubicle maze can still be heard.  Apparently, no one has noticed your interactions.

Chansky says with respect, “I heard a rumor about you three chummies.  Someone told me you did for a couple of nasties called Pinkins and Glitterface, then set up the Dead Lions for a clean sweep by the Bright Leaf.  If you’re on this job, then we’ll step aside.  Better our reputation on the street take a hit than our faces take a bullet or spell.”  He glances anxiously at Trollick and Hawkeye.

You hand them the documents and while you’re watching the three undercover gangers process the papers and send them on to be filed.  Once they set to work you find them quite efficient.  You receive a paper receipt to return to your employers in exchange for payment.

Chansky says to Syd, “When the Dead Lions got wiped out it left an opening in the market for rare items.  The Hudu Krew is stepping up to expand, investing in some new markets, but as always, the competition is fierce.  We could use muscle like you to secure our position.  Whaddya say?  Wanna ride with the Krew again?”*

*Any other questions for the Hudu Krew members may be asked in the players next post and I’ll address it in my next post.  State intentions.*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 9, 2019)

Hawkeye slowly moves his hand off the grip of his revolver. He was a split second from clearing the holster, and the gun was already an inch and a half out of position; when Hawkeye lets go, there is a soft, barely noticeable "pthunk" sound as the revolver slides back into its proper resting place.

*Hawkeye says, in a muted tone,* "Sorry, Syd. I've been a bit touchy since my last VR call. I've been meaning to talk to ya about it, but if ya don't mind, I'd like to ask your pal here a few questions. I promise I won't hurt 'em. But the Hudus have a few bad apples in their barrel, and I'd like to find 'em, before they spoil the whole bunch. You cool with that, bro?"


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 9, 2019)

As Trollick is raising his hands to clap them, he sees the effects of Syd’s words on the three chumps who would be extorters. He brushes his hands to gether like removing dust from them. The faint sound likened of a car speeding away can be heard by everyone within the cubicle. 

Trollick smiles in a friendly manner. He always seems calm and amicable. “Best move.”

He nods at Syd. “Civil. I prefer civil.”

He looks at Chansky and shakes his head. “First you think you want to throw down, next you are suggesting we cog on your machine. Does not sound tempting.”


----------



## Waynan (Sep 10, 2019)

> *Hawkeye says, in a muted tone,* "Sorry, Syd. I've been a bit touchy since my last VR call. I've been meaning to talk to ya about it, but if ya don't mind, I'd like to ask your pal here a few questions. I promise I won't hurt 'em. But the Hudus have a few bad apples in their barrel, and I'd like to find 'em, before they spoil the whole bunch. You cool with that, bro?"




Syd acts like he is thinking about Chansky's offer then shakes his head in the negative, saying: "Chansky, why would I do that? When the Krewe went all fractured, mostly by your head games and twists, it's no longer the same. It wasn't just a business, but a family, before you and your dogs came in. Now,it's just a business. My pals here and I, we're making us a new crew. And --- we've become family."

Syd knew that last bit was an embellishment, but at the same time, not that far off the mark.

He hears Hawkeye's suggestion and nods to him saying: "Go for it, Hawk. You're the better interrogator, by far."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 16, 2019)

*Hawkeye's eyes narrow, giving him a menacing demeanor,* "Ok, Chansky, I want you to think real hard about what I am going to ask you---"

At this point, Trollick taps Hawkeye on the shoulder, and whispers something to him in a hushed tone...


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 16, 2019)

Trollick touches Hawkeye on the shoulder, sensing where he is taking his query and says, “Hold that for just a second. Let me interject something that is bugging me about our current situation, and then hit them with the big stuff.”

Looking at the the gangers, “Obviously we read through this dross. It is much adieu about nothing, so who the hell would pay you to interfere with the filing or is it us and not the document?”


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 16, 2019)

Spoiler: After the gangers have answered Trollick's question



Seeing that Chansky has told us all that he knows about that, Hawkeye decides to pick up his line of questioning concerning the Barnes hit.

*Hawkeye glares at Chansky and says,* "What I am about to ask you has nothing further to do with the current situation. This question is much more serious, so you need to concentrate. The info that I need concerns a friend of yours, Ponder Tom. He's currently in HPD custody. He was involved in a hit last year, almost 10 months ago, that was made to look like a home invasion. The victims' surname was Barnes. He had three other Hudus with him. Since he's in custody, we can't question him directly, but we'd like to know who the other three were on the hit. Don't worry, it's not you guys that we're after; the Hudus are small-time; we're looking for whomever funded the hit. If you cooperate with us, you will benefit from that cooperation; if you choose to play hard ball, then rest assured, we're heavier hitters than you are."


----------



## Waynan (Sep 17, 2019)

Upon hearing about the crew being part of a hit disguised as a home invasion mere months after he left the Krewe, Syd turns to stare at Hawkeye in disbelief for but a few seconds before turning back to glare at Chansky with a black demeanor so ominous it could wilt the toughest Merc.

"Chansky...when did the Krewe start running Wetwork?"


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 17, 2019)

Weekly post: 10 xp for job completion

*Chansky Don’t Know Drek*


> “. . . so who the hell would pay you to interfere with the filing or is it us and not the document?”



Chansky’s face screws up in confusion.  “We were told to get these jobs a month ago by Maxine Gibraltar.  She’s been running the Krew for a minute, pushing our expansion.  I got a message this morning to accept the paperwork for that skyscraper and then torch it.  I don’t know why.  Did you ask the people that hired you?  They might know.”




> “The info that I need concerns a friend of yours, Ponder Tom. He's currently in HPD custody. He was involved in a hit last year, almost 10 months ago, that was made to look like a home invasion. The victims' surname was Barnes.”




At the mention of Ponder Tom the simple looking elf Arlem Soulkilla laughs and says to the orc Pretty Bilak, “I told you the cops grabbed Ponder.  They probably got his balls in a vice right now.”

Chansky motions them to silence and says, “Anything else you want to know about Hudu Krew biz you need to talk to Gibraltar.  She owns a place called the Axelrad Lounge.  She’s there most every night.  You can’t miss her.  She’s a giant with a long braid of white hair.”  He grins at Trollick and Hawkeye.

For some reason Arlem Soulkilla and Pretty Bilak both find that last comment funny, chuckling to themselves and sharing knowing looks.




> "Chansky...when did the Krewe start running wetwork?"



Chansky sneers back at Syd and replies, “I said we were expanding, didn’t I?  What’s it to you?  Didn’t you just say you have a new family now?”




Spoiler: Perception



Perception: Trollick: 53+81=134, Hawkeye: 45+85=130, Syd: 49+96+81(luck)=226


The helpful information from these gangers is suspicious to Trollick and Hawkeye, causing them to believe that they will be attacked again when next they visit the Axelrad Lounge, but with Syd’s gang experience, he can tell the ambush will come before that, possibly on the way to deliver the receipt to your employers.

Armed with this information, Shatterframe takes a circuitous route back to the skyscraper on the seawall and you have no other problems on the way there.  At the skyscraper the HPD again permits you to approach and Fernie and Rumsher come out and receive the receipt for their claim.

The Runners ask about the business with the skyscraper and why a go-gang would interfere with the papers at city hall.  Fernie answers, “If I told you that I’d have to show you what’s in the basement, and if I show you what’s in the basement you would have to join our group or die.  Thank you so much for your help.”

Receive 5000 credits

State intentions


----------



## Waynan (Sep 18, 2019)

Thinking about Chansky's last comment and as they head back to Houston City Limits proper, Syd asks Shatterframe: "Since I have a fairly full credstick, I need to see about some enhancements. I'm zeroing in some serious juju about this next run at the Axelrad. Mind if I stop at The New You?" (OOC: Yes! I am stealing from 'Logan's Run'.) 

Syd looks to his friends, his new 'family' Trolli (OCC: Oh look! Your nickname's a candy, TROLLI)! and Hawk; "Chums, I think you should be loading up on whatever you think you need to do this. I'll lay odds, this Maxine Gibraltar is more than she seems, and then some. I think we need to be aware, really aware."


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 18, 2019)

Trollick makes a funny face and scratches his beard. He rotates his seat in Shatterframe’s car back and forth, then shakes his head. “I was thinking about how the Elves in the refuge forest out north of Cleveland took to calling me little Troll. I do not think I have ever used my name, which is Thomas.”

Looking up at Shatterframe. “Swing me over to Ranella’s after you drop off Syd.”








*OOC:*


I would like to acquire a stone for Motility or Adhesion or both to finish out my bracelet.







With a grandiose gesture, “I am really thinking I would like to grab that Orc or that Elf... I don’t think Chansky would be the best grab... and press them for more information. I’m a little ticked at the candor. If the one proves useless, clip them and take the other, but leave Chansky. It’ll make him look suspicious. We are still new enough in the game to need a lot more resources, information, and supplies to become a force to be reckoned with. I’m really tired of HPD being on the fringe of everything that is happening and not knowing who is really calling shots. It may even be more than one player. I definitely want to make a run at Maxine, just for Hawkeye would be enough, but I don’t want to do it stupid. I want to make a statement, here.”


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 23, 2019)

Thomas said:
			
		

> *Looking up at Shatterframe,* “Swing me over to Ranella’s after you drop off Syd.”




*Hawkeye adds,* "Me, too. I've had my eye on a few things I'd like to pick up... By the way, Shatterframe, could you tell me where I could pick up a better snooper program than the one I currently have? It feels like my current one is starting to show its age."


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 26, 2019)

Weekly post: +2 xp

*Gearing Up for A Boss Fight




			Mind if I stop at The New You?
		
Click to expand...






			Swing me over to Ranella’s after you drop off Syd
		
Click to expand...






			Me, too. I've had my eye on a few things I'd like to pick up
		
Click to expand...



Shatterframe takes you wherever you wish to go, and you may make whatever purchases you can afford.  Everything that you want is in stock, and there are no complications.



			better snooper program than the one I currently have
		
Click to expand...











OOC:


 That mostly depends on your stats.  Increase Mental abilities and your snooper programs will be more effective.  Since Hawkeye has a 10 in Commercial he can choose his next skill at rank 1. 










			I am really thinking I would like to grab that Orc or that Elf
		
Click to expand...





Spoiler: Target Assessment



Target assessment: Hawkeye: 65+79=144, Trollick: 91+53=144, Syd: 79+50=129



Syd shrugs and says, “I’m good either way.  I don’t know either of those chummers.”

After a quick discussion, Trollick and Hawkeye reach the same conclusion:  the elf, Arlem Soulkilla, seemed like a doofus that would most likely attempt some bravado and get hurt rather than give credible information.  The orc, Pretty Bilak, seemed to have some intelligence, but not much confidence.  He would be easier to intimidate, and would likely have more useful information.


Spoiler: Target Locate



Target locate: Hawkeye 28+179=207



Using the VR, Hawkeye locks onto Pretty Bilak’s virtual life and deciphers a pattern from his habits.  His roommates are Chansky and Arlem and the trio is often together.  They own a three-way split apartment in a skyscraper in Humble.  Every week on this night Bilak leaves alone, and goes to bowl at the nearby alley.  He is usually there for several hours, and that would be a good opportunity to intercept him.

State Intentions*


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 26, 2019)

Trollick grins at the prospect of the groups self-assigned task. "This being, for certain, my first attempt at an abduction, I am guessing that I am best suited to be in the bowling alley and use my magic to subdue our target. Maybe we can all be there. Perfectly legitimate to be bowling. I would have to try to effect Bilak directly. I have no real talent for trying to chemically alter a drink to take out his mind. We could buy something, and see if an opportunity presents himself. I mean, who goes bowling without having a few drinks?"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 30, 2019)

Hawkeye is running behind the scenes on this one; he figures that while one giant in the bowling alley might not turn heads, TWO giants might. Hawkeye intends to hack the bowling alley's security cameras (if possible) and turn them to positions that will not record the party's presence within the establishment, nor record the kidnapping.


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 2, 2019)

Weekly post: +2xp

*Hunting Pretty Bilak*

The Runners find the Big Bowla bowling alley in the ground floor of a skyscraper and decide to recon the place before Pretty Bilak arrives.  Investigating the place in VR, Hawkeye finds that the only cameras are outside, and Syd Vicious decides to stay on the street and keep watch.  Hawkeye’s fears that two giants together would arouse suspicion is thankfully unnecessary as the clientele of this place is mostly giants and orcs playing together in leagues.  The place is well-lit and maintained, and everyone seems to have a genuine good time bowling.  Trollick and Hawkeye sit at the bar and have a couple of drinks while they wait for their quarry.

Tipped off by Syd before he arrives, Trollick and Hawkeye see Pretty Bilak enter and go to the league counter.  Keeping a watch on him, they see him speak hastily with frustration at the clerk who shrugs and waves him off with contempt.

Despondent, Pretty Bilak goes over to the bar, sits only two seats away from the Runners without noticing them, and orders a beer before putting his chin in his palm and elbow on the bar.

Trollick and Hawkeye share a glance, then decide to strike up a conversation with Bilak.  He seems suspicious and frightened at first, but he is quickly convinced by the Runners that this is a coincidental meeting, and that they were just looking for a place to have an evening out.

“My team didn’t show up so I can’t play league tonight.  Want to throw a three-way game?” Bilak offers and the Runners accept.

For the next couple of hours, the Runners share a few pitchers of beer with Bilak over a few games.  Bilak is a fair bowler, but the Runners are able to make it competitive while still letting him win to get his spirits up.  Subtly the Runners turn the conversation to gang life and the beer buzzed Pretty Bilak opens up about his dissatisfaction with the Hudu Krew.

“It used to be about a bunch of tough-as-steel gangers out having some nasty fun on the Helton streets.  Now it’s more like a business, and management gets more ruthless with every job.  Our new leader, Gibraltar, joined with the Krew after her old gang, the Slik-Niks, were wiped out by HPD.  She’s ultra-nasty.  Our old leader, Nice Guy Larry, tried to keep her in line, but he disappeared.  We all know she killed him, but no one knows how or where.”
He gives the Runners a hard look and suddenly Pretty Bilak doesn’t seem so silly anymore.  “That’s why you’re here, isn’t it?  You want to know about Gibraltar.  Well you can have at her.  Nice Guy Larry wasn’t nice at all, but at least he never made us get desk jobs at city hall.  Gibraltar almost never leaves the Axelrad Lounge, and when she does leave she doesn’t tell anyone where she’s going or what she does.  If you want to go after here there, don’t go in the front door.  She’s got pop out turrets in the ceiling, and electric tasers in the floor.  The backdoor is a no go too, locked up tight with a dead bolt that doesn’t connect to VR.  Your best bet will be to sneak in through the skyscraper.  I know she has a secret access to her apartment on the second floor over the lounge.  Sometimes she orders gang members to go up there with her for some really rough sex.  If you can get into her apartment you can ambush her there.”

*If there are any other questions for Pretty Bilak, ask them.*

State Intentions


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 2, 2019)

Spoiler: What Uncle Jimmy said




"...There were three other gangers present for the murder, but they were also provided security codes by whomever paid them. The one that confessed was low level and doesn't know who hired them, but at least we know what gang it was now. The sleaze HPD has is named Ponder Tom, and we can't get to him. I bet if we ask around to find some of his friends, we might track down some answers."


*This means that Ponder Tom and the other three Hudus were pawns. They might have pulled the trigger, but someone higher up, maybe Gibraltar, maybe someone higher than her, ordered the hit.*



*Hawkeye says,* "Look, man, we've got no problem with most gangers, including the Hudus. To be honest, most of what you guys used to be involved in was low-level, run-of-the-mill type stuff. But this Gibraltar chick is taking the Hudus in a new, and dangerous direction. And even beyond that, she is taking her marching orders from someone even higher up the chain. Pretty soon, whoever is pulling her strings is going to run out of use for her; when that happens, Gibraltar, along with the rest of the Hudus, will become sacrificial lambs, patsies to take the blame for something big, so that the "big boss" can keep his or her hands clean. I know you don't want to be someone's patsy; no one does. So I tell you what: setting up an ambush for her would go a lot smoother if we had eyes and ears inside the Axelrad. Do you think you'd be up to helping us? If we take out Gibraltar, that would leave the Hudus in a position to elect a new leader, and go back to the way things were. Who knows, maybe that leader could be you? What do you say to that?"



Spoiler: Negotiation Base Roll + Commercial



86 (d100 roll) + 10 (Commercial) + (?) Persona? (Persona = 6) = 96 (?) 104 (?)


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 2, 2019)

*OOC:*


 Game Mechanics: Negotiate.  For negotiation rolls I use three tasks 1.  Aggression (because body language counts), 2. Negotiate (the words used to convince, Commercial skills are already added into this task), 3. Clarity (in TUW: ES magic is both a conscious and unconscious action, subtly manipulating things in your favor)

Negotiation: Hawkeye (Aggression) 20, (Negotiate) 28, (Clarity) 16 = 64 + 86 (d100) = 150

This is an opposed roll so Bilak gets to resist: Pretty Bilak (Aggression) 20, (Negotiate) 22, (Clarity) 15 = 57 + 25 (d100) = 82

Now we compare the numbers: Hawkeye 150 – Pretty Bilak 82 = 68 (if the resulting number is positive, then the action is successful.  The higher the number, the greater the success.  Since the number is over 50, complete success is achieved.  Not only does Hawkeye convince Pretty Bilak to help with their run, he actually makes him think he could be the leader of the Hudu Krew, which Hawkeye knows is utter drek.

Not that he needed the help, but since Trollick is present, he could declare giving an assist to the negotiate action, which would give Hawkeye a +25 bonus to his roll


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 2, 2019)

Trollick feigns surprise. "Well now, that is a fortuitous bit of unexpected intel. We have no particular leaning to any specific gangs, but it sounds like some management struggle might be beneficial all the way around. Perhaps it was a bit of luck we found ourselves enjoying a drink here. The bowling was good peaceable break, too."

"I cannot provide you with any intentions on our part at this time. We prefer task pay without any influence bent, but it's amazing what interests some payers have. Who knows we might bowl a game two again sometime in the near future."

While he is talking, Trollick messages Syd that they should be on the way out. When he finishes speaking, he nods to Hawkeye, indicating his desire to depart.


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 15, 2019)

Weekly post: 2 xp
*Title Goes Here*

The two Runners part ways with Bilak, who seems in much better spirits than when he entered, and meet back up with Syd.  The three depart to a nearby coffee shop to discuss their plans.  The place is well lit and not too crowded so that the Runners feel no one is observing them.

As the conversation turns to what to do about the Hudu Krew and their link to Hawkeye’s parents, Shatterframe walks into the shop and sits down at your table.  With a coy smile she says, “Hi, fellas.  What are we up to tonight?”
*
State intentions*


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 16, 2019)

Trollick nods at Shatterframe and speaks to the group. "I'm thinking we need to see what we can learn of Gibraltar and the Axelrad Lounge. Hawkeye, a lot of this may fall to you. You may be able to find floorplans or some such pertinent information on the VR for the club."

"Shatterframe, you know of anyone offer cred for a run at the lounge or anything specific against the Hudu?"


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 16, 2019)

Shatterframe takes a drag from her dispenser and responds, "The only jobs I have for your level are the one's I offered.  Gibraltar?  She owns the Axelrad, although I've heard she's been pulling strings with the Hudu since her old gang got snuffed.  She's there most nights.  Have you tried talking to her?  If she's at her lounge, she's not going to want to start trouble.  That's her baby.  She's a business woman, though, so expect to give up something for the information."

Shatterframe smiles and offers, "Do any of you remember the night we met at the Axelrad Lounge, I told you the Mars Corporation secretly runs the Hudu Krew?"


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 18, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> ... Shatterframe smiles and offers, "Do any of you remember the night we met at the Axelrad Lounge, I told you the Mars Corporation secretly runs the Hudu Krew?"



Trollick shakes his head. "I remember the night but not the conversation. I am a bit out of the loop on corporate info, having been raised outside of the city. I don't really understand the significance of Mars, specifically being involved, but I understand the gravity of any corporation being involved."

He looks at each of the crew members. "So what are we looking for here? Is our beef with Gibraltar on info about Hawkeye's parents?"


----------



## Waynan (Oct 20, 2019)

Syd speaks up.
"Chums, it was the Mars Corporation that made me leave the Krew.  My choice; but I feel if I had stayed, I'd have had the same future as Nice Guy. Which is why I'm running with you."


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 21, 2019)

Trollick nods at the wisdom of Syd's previous, life-changing decision. "What do you say, mates? Let's go pay Gibraltar a visit and see what's what."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 21, 2019)

*Hawkeye asks Shatterframe,* "Do you think it would be wise to ask her directly about one of her contracts? Especially if my parents had some sort of dirt on the Mars Corporation? Sounds like it could get dicey to me."


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 21, 2019)

Shatterframe takes another drag from her dispenser and shrugs.  "Depends on how you ask, Hawk.  As a former Runner myself, I can give you some good advice:  don't let her know this is a personal issue for you.  Treat it like a job, just a bit of business.  If she knows you're emotionally invested in her information she'll jack up the price on you.  Other than that, I don't see that she would care.  I know when your parents were killed Gibraltar was still with the Slik Niks.  I doubt she was involved at all, but if she's running the Hudu Krew now then she'll know something about what went down."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 22, 2019)

Hawkeye nods. Knowing that the murder happened BEFORE Gibraltar's arrival is a huge help.

*Hawkeye says.* "Ok, let's talk to Gibraltar soft and calm, with casual interest and see what she can tell us."


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 22, 2019)

Spoiler: What Pretty Bilak said at the bowling alley



Our new leader, Gibraltar, joined with the Krew after her old gang, the Slik-Niks, were wiped out by HPD.


Sorry, I thought that message was clearer.

Weekly Post:  2 xp

*Gibraltar is Going to Kill You* (just kidding, she’s a possible contact if you play this right)

Shatterframe has her sedan parked outside and the Runners get in to go to the Axelrad Lounge, which doesn’t close.  On the way to the bar she says, “I’ve done a little more digging and I found a few more tidbits that might help you.  Gibraltar only bought the Axelrad a couple of weeks before you three met there.  At the time, the area around the Axelrad was Wild Wongos turf.  The Hudu Krew used the bar as a home base to push the Wongos out of the territory.  There were several bloody fights in these streets around there.”

It’s about 2:30 am when you pull up, but the place still has customers.  The bar looks exactly as it did the time you visited when the Runners first decided to take jobs together.  As always, Shatterframe stays in the car and the Runners make their way to the entrance, just another night in Helton.  At the door the bouncer hands you devices to place on your guns to prevent their use, and watches you install them, same process as most every establishment in the city.

There is no physical bartender, orders are placed with phones and delivered by ceiling drones.  The Runners get a round of drinks and send a message that they wish to speak with the owner in person.  A message returns that the owner, Gibraltar, is currently available at her table in the far corner.  An indicator directs you to which one, and you find the giant woman seated alone and smiling as you approach.  Her body is broad and muscular, and she has long, pale braids of hair.  You don’t see any guards near her, but this is her place, so she doesn’t need any.


She motions for you to sit with her, folds her hands on the table and says, “I’m Gibraltar.  Let me know what the biz is, chums, and I’ll tell you if I can help.  Before we go any further, my help is never free, but we’ll talk terms when I know what I can do for you.”

Before you can ask for anything, Gibraltar’s eyes go wide and she says, “Drek!  I just got a message that someone shut off the security for my bar.”

At that instant a loud chorus of screams goes up from the entrance and a crowd of people rush into the Axelrad.  They are wearing black leather jackets and go gang helmets painted with open mouthed faces on the front, as though always screaming.  They each carry a gladius with sharp, gleaming edge.  The two bouncers at the front manage to squeeze off a shot each from their pistols before they are both cut down mercilessly.  The attackers start fighting the customers, but several run directly at your table.

Gibraltar exclaims, “Wild Wongos!  They must have found out my best soldiers are across town.”  She looks directly at you three.  “They turned off my defenses through the VR.  Back me up in this fight, and I’ll owe you a favor each.  If you agree, pick a Wongo, and start taking ‘em out.”

Gibraltar steps out from behind the table, and moves towards the attacking gangers.  From a pocket she pulls a folding battle-staff and extends it as she nears the lead Wongo.

*Provide seven rolls and state intentions for combat.  The Wild Wongos are determined to kill everyone in the Axelrad Lounge.  Combat cannot be avoided.  You may remove the barrel blocks from your guns so that you can use them.  It will cost you an action for each one.*


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 22, 2019)

*Axelrad Lounge - Interior:* The lines against the outside walls represent booths. All of the booths have tables and chairs in them, but I didn't want to draw all that. The circles in the middle are free tables. They are bolted to the floor and cannot be moved. There are chairs around all of them, but I didn't want to draw all that. There are customers all through the place, but I didn't want to draw all that. If the Runners use any area of effect spells or full auto fire, they WILL hit a number of customers represented by a d10 roll made by me, the GM, not the player. If a player shoots a firearm in the Axelrad and misses, there is a 30% chance, rolled by me, the GM, not the player, that the errant shot will strike a customer.

*The map numbers:  
1.  Gibraltar's table - This is where the Runners are, and at this point all the Runners have been able to do is stand up

2.  The front entrance

3.  The rear exit - Does not lead to the outside, but deeper into the skyscraper and the bar's performance and storage areas.

4.  The free tables - They are bolted to the floor and cannot be moved.  If a Runner wants to jump on top of a table, they will support the weight and not collapse.

5.  Where the Wild Wongos are.  Players need to determine which direction they will approach from, or if they will simply wait for the Wongos to come to them.  Gibraltar is approaching the attackers down the right aisle.  The Wongos are attacking customers too and if the Runners wait, more customers will die and it will look like the Runners were scared to fight, which will affect Gibraltar's attitude towards them.  The Wongos have an interesting defense - if they are struck in the head, protected by their bike helmets, then they have Heavy Armor.  All other places on their body have light armor.*


----------



## Waynan (Oct 22, 2019)

Syd, no lover of the Double W's, sees a great opportunity in helping Gibralter. He skirts to his left to take as many Wongos out on that side that he can. Since they carry gladii, Syd grabs his Wilkenson Sword, but also, his sidearm and goes to work.
Firing at the Wongos, trying to aim each shot so as not to hit the Civvies, Syd gets halfway down the table line, (Remember: Syd's left is the aisle on the right side of the map), then leaps onto the tables, telling the civvies to get down on the floor, gun still blazing between his dodges, whilst maneuvering closer and closer to the Wongos, until he is upon them and going toe-to-toe with them, his Wilkenson 3T a blur of multi-colored flashing steel as it catches the various colors of the neon lights all around the Axelrad interior. 

(Rolls for next few rounds: 92, 83, 45, 68, 87, 39)
And the 7th roll: 88! (OOC: As in Rocket 88? Boy, I'm old to remember/think of that.)


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 22, 2019)

Trollick says nothing.

At this point, Trollick's firearm is basically for show. He does not really need it. Since Syd moved to the left and Gibraltar to the right, Trollick will directly into the crowded area in the center of the bar. Targeting the nearest WW, he manipulates the available thermal way lines to unnaturally overheat the target.








*OOC:*


Rolls: 87, 88, 40, 73, 82, 44, 96+47








Spoiler: Mystical Assault



effectiveness: 22(bending) + 36(heat) + d100
resistance: conditioning + fury / bolster + d100
damage factor: 10


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 22, 2019)

Spoiler: Die Rolls



75, [92+33], 50, 71, 58, 89, 56



Hawkeye stands up, and runs straight (diagonally, to the southwest, assuming that the top of the map is north) toward the free tables, unplugging his barrel as he does so. He will leap onto the first table he comes to, then hop from table to table, like a frog on a series of lilypads, until he has a good shot at any of the Wongos---but preferably the leader.

*Hawkeye says to Gibraltar,* "Get behind me! I'll--ok, nevermind."

Hawkeye intends to ventilate every Wongo member within range. Period.


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 28, 2019)

Weekly post: 2 xp

*I Rolled All This Randomly
Runners: Syd Vicious, Trollick, Hawkeye
Hudu Krew:  Gibraltar, Sword Hudu, Bow Hudu 1, Bow Hudu 2
Wild Wongos (chemically enhanced):  Chansky, Arlem Soulkilla, Pretty Bilak, WW1, WW2, WW3, WW4, WW5, WW6



Spoiler: Reaction



Syd 82+92(+83)=257, Trollick: 79+87=166, Hawkeye: 74+75=149, G:85+23=108, SH: 80+76=156, BH1: 75+52=127, BH2: 75+59=134, Ch: 80+12=92, AS: 80+80=160, PB: 80+96(+57)=233, WW1: 80+05=85, WW2: 80+32=112, WW3: 80+94(+07)=181, WW4: 80+26=106, WW5: 80+55=135, WW6: 80+38=118





Spoiler: Hindrance



Syd: 53, Trollick: 15, Hawkeye: 45, G: 40, Hudus: 30, WW: 30





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Syd: 204, Trollick: 151, Hawkeye: 104, G: 68, SH: 126, BH1: 97, BH2: 104, Ch: 62, AS: 130, PB: 203, WW1: 55, WW2: 83, WW3: 151, WW4: 76, WW5: 105, WW6: 88





Spoiler: Order of Action



Syd, PB, Trollick, WW3, AS, SH, WW5, Syd, Hawkeye, BH2, PB, BH1, WW6, WW2, WW4, G, Ch, WW1, Trollick, WW3, AS, SH, WW5, Syd, Hawkeye, BH2, PB



Syd removes his barrel plug and moves forward to his left.

It is impossible to tell one Wongo from the other.  They are wearing identical armor and helmets without insignias.  They are all extremely fast, leading you to believe they are enhanced with some kind of chemical.  The first one surges forward ahead of the pack, right towards Gibraltar.  He goes to leap onto the first table, misjudges where his foot lands, and slides his foot across the table top, smashing his genitals into the edge of the table in a clumsy scissor fashion.  As he is cursing and rolling on the floor you recognize the voice of Pretty Bilak



Spoiler: Pretty Bilak Leap Check



Pretty Bilak: 80+03(less than 05 on d100 is critical failure)=83  Body: 10-1=9, 5 loss to Speed of Action: 103-5=98, loss of action



Trollick moves forward, ignores the pathetic cries of Pretty Bilak, and targets one of the Wongos heading towards Gibraltar with his Mystical assault.  The man erupts in flame, ignored by his comrades who continue to charge.



Spoiler: Trollick Mystical Attack



Trollick: 85+88=173, WW1: 80+08=88, 173-88=85, 17 Damage, Soak -10, 7 Damage, Body: 10-7=3, 70/2=35 loss to Speed of Action, 55-35=20 move down the list



Screaming like a maniac, WW3 comes tearing down the right-hand aisle straight for their main target, Gibraltar.  He swings his diamond edged gladius, but Gibraltar blocks it with her staff, neither one gaining an advantage.



Spoiler: Wongo 3 Gladius Attack



WW3: 80+65=145, Gibraltar: 85+64=149



Close to where Pretty Bilak racked himself, another of the Wild Wongos starts laughing hysterically, points at Pretty Bilak and says, “You lost to a table, son!  What kinda drek is that?”  You recognize the annoying voice of Arlem Soulkilla, who could not resist mocking Bilak’s missed jump.



Spoiler: Battle Focus Check



Arlem Soulkilla: 80+16=96, fail, loss of action



Just because you did not see Gibraltar’s guards, did not mean she did not have any.  From one of the booths a Hudu steps out with a short sword and moves to attack the Wongo squared off with Gibraltar.  At least some members of the Wild Wongos came to play, and as Sword Hudu moves in to attack, WW3 performs a spectacular spin move that slashes through his light armor and almost severs the Hudu’s arm.



Spoiler: Sword Hudu Attack



Sword Hudu: 80+64+25=169, WW3: 80+93(+72)=245, 169-245=-76, counter attack: 19 damage, SH: 19-10 soak = 9 Body damage, SH: Body 10-9=1, Speed of Action loss 45, SH 26-45= 0, loss of action



Another Wongo charges in with manic speed, targeting Trollick.  The attack is clumsy and predictable and Trollick easily dodges aside as the diamond edged gladius slices off a piece from a nearby table.



Spoiler: Wongo 5 Gladius Attack



WW5: 80+08=88, Trollick: 85+40=125, 88-125=-37, fail



Since the Wongo in front of Gibraltar just cut down a Hudu, Syd decides he needs a bullet point blank.  With his AK4700 he rips a burst across the Wongos ribs, but the Light armor keeps them from punching through.



Spoiler: Syd AK4700 Attack



Syd Vicious: 80+45+25=150, WW3: 80+16=96, 54=16 Damage, Light armor: 20 deflect-16=4



Hawkeye removes his barrel plug and moves forward.

Another hidden Hudu guard stands up on his table unfolding a short bow.  He nocks an arrow, aims at the Wongos and fires.  The arrow finds its target, but does not penetrate the light armor.



Spoiler: Bow Hudu 2 Attack



BH2: 75+99(+14)=188, WW6: 80+47=127, 12 damage, Light Armor deflect: 20-12=8



Pretty Bilak lurches to his feet and stumbles forward, hoping to gang up on Trollick.  Even when fighting with favorable odds, Bilak’s combat skills are pathetically inadequate, and Trollick slaps his arm away as he thrusts for his chest.



Spoiler: Pretty Bilak Gladius Attack



PB: 75+43+25=143, Trollick: 85+73=158



From the booth where Sword Hudu emerged another Hudu stands with an identical short bow to BH2.  She aims and fires at the Wongos but only scratches the armor of WW2, doing no damage.



Spoiler: Bow Hudu 1 Attack



BH1: 75+33=108, WW2: 80+26=106



Wongo 6 charges at BH2, his gladius leading the way.  He manages a poor thrust, but it is turned aside by BH2’s light armor.



Spoiler: Wongo 6 Gladius Attack



WW6: 80+72=152, BH2: 75+67=142, 2 damage, 10 deflect -2=8



Wongo 2 charges BH1, leaping over booths as she goes.  When she reaches the archer her swing goes wide, slicing into the wall behind her instead.



Spoiler: Wongo 2 Gladius Attack



Leap check: WW2: 80+24=104, success.  WW2: 80+17=97, BH1: 75+67=142, attack failed



Wongo 4 takes the same tactic as he charges in to flank BH2.  WW4 has far more success, and as he leaps over the last booth he thrusts ahead with the gladius.  Occupied with the foe in front of him, BH2 does not react in time and gets skewered.  He crumples around the blow and slumps down in the booth, finished.



Spoiler: Wongo 4 Gladius Attack



Leap check:  WW4: 80+52=132, success.  WW4:  80+89+25=194, BH2: 75+12=87, 26 damage, 8 deflect -26=18 damage, Body 10-18=8 Mind, 10 Mind-8=2 Mind



The carnage brings a smile to Gibraltar’s face as she spins into her attack with the battle staff.  As WW3 rocks back from the impact of Syd’s bullets, she strikes him from the other side, shattering his ribs and knocking him back a step.  WW3 wobbles on his feet, barely standing, but still gripping his diamond edged gladius.



Spoiler: Gibraltar Battle Staff Attack



Gibraltar:  85+79+50=214, WW3: 80+60=140, 214-140=74, 18 damage, 10 deflect -18 =8 damage, Body 10-8=2, Speed of Action loss=40, 51-40=11, After AS now



"Y'all can't even kill one gutter-slitch?" Chansky asks and shakes his head as he pulls out a heavy pistol from a hidden holster and shoots at Gibraltar, not caring who he might hit.  Chansky fires a perfect shot at the giant, tearing between the armor plates and rocking her back.  Gibraltar still stands, but her armor is penetrated.



Spoiler: Chansky Pistol Attack



Chansky Battle Focus:  80+43=123, success.  Chansky:  80+98(+74)=252, G: 85+76=161, 252-161=91, 27 damage, Gibraltar 25 deflect-27 = 2 damage, Body 10-2=8



Charred and smoking, Wongo 1’s nerve breaks and he flees, heading for the front entrance.  He exits the Axelrad before anyone can stop him.



Spoiler: Battle Focus Check



WW1 Battle Focus: 80+11-35=56, failure, flees battle



Outnumbered in melee, Trollick keeps his fists up for defense and attacks again with his magic, focusing to Heat Pretty Bilak.


Spoiler: Trollick Mystical Attack



Trollick: 85+82=167, Pretty Bilak: 80+47=127, 167-127=40, 8 damage, 10 soak -8=2



Arlem Soulkilla controls his laughing fit and charges, leaping onto a table next to attack Trollick.  Hemmed in by his opponents, AS manages to slice Trollick but his armor soaks it.



Spoiler: Arlem Soulkilla Gladius Attack



Leap check: AS: 80+54=134, success.  AS: 80+21+50=151, Trollick: 85+44=129, 151-129=22, 5 damage, 5 soak – 5 =0



Wongo 3 swings again, hoping to make himself a hero by finishing off Gibraltar.  As soon as he raises his hand to strike Gibraltar thrusts forward with her battle staff in a brilliant counterstrike, striking him in the throat and crumpling his windpipe.



Spoiler: Wongo 3 Gladius Attack



WW3: 80+18-40=48, G: 85+78-10+50=203, 48-203=-155, 38 damage



Wongo 5 attempts to take down Trollick with another swing.  Again, the clumsy attacks cannot touch Trollick, and he lashes back with an elbow to catch WW5 in the shoulder.



Spoiler: Wongo 5 Gladius Attack



WW5: 80+28+50=158, Trollick: 85+96(+47)=228, 158-228=-70, 3 damage, 10 soak -3=7



With the Wongo attacking Gibraltar down, Syd leaps forward with his Wilkinson sabre to strike at Arlem Soulkilla, currently teaming up on Trollick.  He does not want to shoot and possibly hit his large friend.  He cuts across the shoulder of AS, but does not pierce the light armor.



Spoiler: Syd Sabre Attack



Syd: 80+68+25=173, AS: 80+80=160, 173-160=13, 2 damage, 10 soak -2=8



Hawkeye leaps onto the first table and takes aim at Chansky, knowing he cannot leave an enemy pistol at range unanswered.  Hawkeye lines up his shot perfectly, but as he fires Chansky leaps aside at the last second.  The bullet hits the wall behind him, and not the customers still cowering in the booths and recording the bar-fight.



Spoiler: Hawkeye Revolver Attack



Hawkeye: 74+93(+33)=200, Chansky: 80+91(+75)=246, miss



End of Round One

Hudu Krew so far:  Gibraltar Body: 8; Sword Hudu Body: 1; Bow Hudu 2 deceased

Wild Wongos so far: Wongo 1 fled, will not return; Wongo 3 deceased

Give me a fresh set of six rolls*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 29, 2019)

Hawkeye will continue trying to ventilate Chansky. ~Funny how the winds of fate blow; we gave Chansky a chance, and this is how he repays us?~



Spoiler: Die Rolls



83, 55, 90+19, 75, 82, 61


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 29, 2019)

Not limited to heat, which is the most common talent of those who can wield magic, Trollick switches to a less recognizable method of assault, that of sound, a painfully piercing annoyance that only the target can hear. As instinctive as mechanical manipulation is becoming, Trollick does not need isolated concentration to perform the talent. While mystically assaulting foes, he will physically engage Soulkilla with his bare hands, hoping to knock the man down.

Trollick will focus on taking AS out as his first priority.


Spoiler: Rolls



78, 60, 85, 80, 77, 67


----------



## Waynan (Nov 4, 2019)

Rolls: 99! (Woohoo!), 80, 37 (aw, sh!t), 69, 56, 84.

Syd gives up on his automatic, sets it across his back and grabs his Wilkenson 3T in both hands, samurai style. As he charges at the nearest WW, he says:

"Alright you drek-eating mofos, let's tango."


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 6, 2019)

Weekly post: 2xp

*Still Fighting the WW*



Spoiler: Reaction



Hawkeye: 82+83=165, Trollick: 79+78=157, Syd: 74+99(+80)=253, Gibraltar: 85+80-10=155, Sword Hudu: 80+51-45=86, Bow Hudu 1: 75+64=139, Chansky: 80+59=139, Arlem Soulkilla: 80+11=91, Pretty Bilak: 80+43=123, Wongo 2 (She-Thing): 80+100(+16)=196, Wongo 4 (Blob): 80+32=112, Wongo 5 (Sp-Slayer): 80+66=146, Wongo 6 (Hulk): 80+44=124





Spoiler: Hindrance



Syd: 33, Trollick: 15, Hawkeye: 45, G: 40, Hudus: 30, WW: 30





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Hawkeye: 120, Trollick: 142, Syd: 223, G: 115, SH: 56, BH1: 109, Ch: 109, AS: 61, PB: 93, WW2: 166, WW4: 82, WW5: 116, WW6: 94

*Syd, WW2, Trollick, Syd, Hawkeye, WW5, G, Ch, BH1, WW6, PB, WW4, WW2, AS, SH, Trollick, Syd, Hawkeye, WW5, G, Ch, BH1*



Already engaged with Arlem Soulkilla, Syd thrusts with his Wilkinson sabre.  Again, Arlem’s armor turns aside the blade.



Spoiler: Syd Sabre Attack



Syd: 80+37+25=142, AS: 80+49=129, 142-129=13, 2 damage, AS armor soak: 8-2=6 soak



Wongo 2 swings at Bow Hudu 1 again, but as she moves to strike her foot slips off the vinyl seat she was standing on.  She misses and falls forward right into the path of BH1’s bow as she lashes out in response.  The solid short bow slams into the side of the Wongo’s helmet, but the heavy material takes the brunt of the strike.



Spoiler: Wongo 2 Gladius Attack



WW2: 80+02 (crit fumble, loses balance)=82, BH1: 75+75+25 (opponent off balance)=175, 82-175=-93, 13 damage, Heavy Helmet: soak 20-13=7



Trollick sends a burst of sound to rattle Arlem Soulkilla while moving in to strike with his fists.  The sonic burst rattles AS as he reels from Syd’s strike, but the physical blow grazes off his shoulder.



Spoiler: Trollick Sonic Attack



Trollick: sonic burst: 85+60=145, AS: 80+36=116, 5 damage, 6 soak – 5=1, Fist: 85+60=145, AS: 80+36+25=141, 0 damage



Syd twists and slashes from the other side of Arlem Soulkilla.  With the Wongos armor in shreds, the sabre cuts a deep groove in the elf’s side.  He screeches and sways, barely standing.



Spoiler: Syd Sabre Attack



Syd: 80+69+25=174, 80+49=129, 174-129=45, 9 damage, 1 soak -9= 8 damage, Body 10-8=2, 61 speed of action-40 damage penalty=21, move down the list to after Syd



Hawkeye blasts at Chansky again, but the hyped up hitman spins as he dodges.  Hawkeye’s errant bullet does not hit a customer.



Spoiler: Hawkeye Revolver Attack



Hawkeye: 74+55=129, Chansky: 80+97(+99)=276, miss



Wongo 5 strikes at Trollick with his gladius, but his thrust is wide, under Trollick’s armpit.  Wongo 5 runs into the back of Trollick, who moves with the force to roll out of the way, leaving Arlem Soulkilla in the path of the diamond edged gladius.  WW5 stabs his sword halfway up the blade into AS’s stomach, and  Arlem Soulkilla collapses with a pathetic whimper, flopping back off the table.



Spoiler: Wongo 5 Gladius Attack



WW5: 80+01+50=131 (another crit fumble), Trollick: 80+85=165, 131-165=8 damage to adjacent ally, Body: 2-8=6 damage, Mind: 10-6=4



Gibraltar screams her battle cry and runs at WW2 engaged with BH1.  She spins as hidden blades in her braids extend in a slash attack.  Her grandiose attack fails as WW2 rolls out of the way and Gibraltar only slashes open her own booth cushion.



Spoiler: Gibraltar Secret Hair Slash



Gibraltar: 85+60-10+25=160, WW2: 80+00(+18)=198, 135-198=-38, miss



Chansky changes his target and shoots back at the guy trying to blast him but misses Hawkeye.  Chansky’s errant bullet strikes the leg of one customer recording the battle behind Hawkeye.



Spoiler: Chansky Pistol Attack



Chansky 80+76=156, Hawkeye: 76+90(+19)=185, 156-185=-29, miss.



BH1 swings again at Wongo 2 with her bow but the elusive Wongo dodges.



Spoiler: Bow Hudu 1 Melee



BH1: 80+32+25=137, WW2: 80+83=163, fail



Wongo 6 runs at Hawkeye from his right side, trying to slice at his legs.  The gladius slaps flat edged into Hawkeye’s shin guard, doing no damage.



Spoiler: Wongo 6 Gladius Attack



WW6: 80+73=153, Hawkeye: 76+75=151, ineffective hit



Pretty Bilak screams in rage as he swings at Trollick, but hits only air with his weapon.



Spoiler: Pretty Bilak Gladius Attack



PB: 80+26+25=131, Trollick: 80+80=160



Wongo 4 runs in from Hawkeye’s right side to assist Wongo 6, but as he approaches, he trips over a spilled glass.  He runs chest first into the table edge, cocking his head to the side and exposing his vulnerable, unarmored neck.  With one quick swipe from the bayonet on his pistol, Hawkeye opens up his throat, and Wongo 4 drops to the ground.



Spoiler: Wongo 4 Gladius Attack



WW 4: 80+03+25=108 (another crit fumble), Hawkeye: 76+82=158, 108-158=50, counter attack/bypass armor, Body: 10-12=-2 Mind, Mind: 10-2=8



Wongo 2 slices at Gibraltar, still trying to bring down the gang leader, but her gladius swings wide.



Spoiler: Wongo 2 Gladius Attack



WW2: 80+06=86, G: 85+23+15=123, miss



Sword Hudu moves up to guard Gibraltar’s flank, but his nearly severed arm keeps him out of the conflict.

Trollick shifts his focus to Pretty Bilak, striking with another sonic blast and a flurry of hands.  He feels the sonic burst rock Bilak an instant before his fist strikes his chest.



Spoiler: Trollick Sonic Attack



Trollick: 85+77=162, PB: 80+26=106, 162-106=56, 11 damage, 10 soak -11=Body:10-1=9; Trollick: 85+77=162, PB: 80+26+25=131, 1 damage, Body: 9-1=8



Syd rolls over the bloody table in front of him to move up next to Trollick and stab at Pretty Bilak.  The thrust pierces through the orc’s body, and he shudders as he collapses.



Spoiler: Syd Sabre Attack



Syd: 82+56=138, success; Syd: 80+84+25=189, PB: 80+24-10=94, 189-94=95, 20 damage, Body: 8-20=12 damage to Mind, Mind: 10-12= -2 damage to Essence, Essence: 10-2=8



Unable to ignore a melee opponent at his feet, Hawkeye blasts point blank at Wongo 6 with his revolver.  The blast strikes Wongo 6 in the shoulder and rocks him back, but the armor deflects the attack.



Spoiler: Hawkeye Revolver Attack



Hawkeye: 74+61+25=160, WW6: 80+36=116, 160-116=44, 13 damage, 20 deflect -13=7 deflect



Now standing alone against Trollick and Syd, Wongo 5 slashes at the giant, determined to continue fighting.  He hits only air.



Spoiler: Wongo 5 Gladius Attack



WW5: 80+42=122, Trollick: 80+67+25=172, miss



Gibraltar swings at Wongo 2 with her battle staff.  The giant woman brings a crushing blow down on top of Wongo 2’s helmet and there is a sickening crunch as the helmet is smashed down into her shoulders.  Wongo 2 flops back, finished.



Spoiler: Gibraltar Battle Staff Attack



G: 85+97(+33)+15=230, WW2: 80+39=119, 230-119=111, 27 damage, 7 soak -27= 20 damage, Body: 10-20=10 Mind damage, Mind: 10-10=0



Chansky starts sliding back towards the door, but cannot resist another shot at Gibraltar.  Sword Hudu attempts to put his body between the gang leader and the shot, but only lurches and falls to the ground, the pain and blood loss too much at last.  Chansky misses Gibraltar anyway.



Spoiler: Chansky Pistol Attack



Ch: 80+53=133, SH: 80+70-45=105, G: 85+57=142, miss



Free from melee, Bow Hudu 1 draws an arrow and fires at Chansky.  The arrow flies past him.



Spoiler: Bow Hudu 1 Attack



BH1: 75+34=109, Ch: 80+82=162, miss



*End of Round 2

Wild Wongo status: Wongo 5 engaged with Trollick, Wongo 6 engaged with Hawkeye, Chansky will run with his first action

Give six fresh rolls and state intentions*


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 6, 2019)

Trollick snorts and laughs to himself at the demise of Soulkilla at the hands of his own man. The expression on his face, blanks, and he levels a dead pan stare at he Wongo he is facing. Unseen and perhaps unknown to his foe, while Trollick physically engaging him with his fists, he is simultaneously manipulating mystical way lines to siphon away his enemy's life.


Spoiler: Rolls



96 + 45, 81, 20, 76, 67, 95 + 40


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 8, 2019)

Hawkeye twists his body, in order to initiate a step-side kick to Wongo 6, so as to keep him at bay. At the same time, he takes a shot at Chansky, aiming for the thug's left leg, intending to bring him down alive.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



78,40,45,73,38,56. What is the deal with these mediocre rolls? LOL.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 8, 2019)

After Syd pulls his Wilkinson sabre from Pretty Bilak's innards, he realizes he's no longer engaged in melee.  His eyes land on Chansky, and with a slight nod he prepares to charge this traitor.


Spoiler: Rolls



91(+57), 43, 84, 71, 30, 53


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 11, 2019)

Weekly post: + 10 xp for battle success

*Stepping Over Wild Wongos*


Spoiler: Reaction



Trollick: 79+96(+45)=220, Hawkeye: 74+78=152, Syd: 82+91(+57)=230, Gibraltar: 85+71-10=146, Bow Hudu: 75+89=164, Ch: 80+36=116, Wongo 5 (Sp Slayer) 80+66=146, Wongo 6 (Hulk) 80+61=141





Spoiler: Hindrance



Syd: 33, Trollick: 15, Hawkeye: 45, G: 40, Hudus: 30, WW: 30





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Trollick: 205, Hawkeye: 107, Syd: 197, G: 106, BH1: 134, Ch: 86, WW5: 116, WW6: 111

*Trollick, Syd, BH1, WW5, WW6, Hawkeye, G, Trollick, Syd, Ch, BH1, WW5, WW6, Hawkeye, G, Trollick*



Unintimidated by the Wongos bloodlust, Trollick attacks with martial arts and magic.  He feints to draw off the diamond edged gladius, and jabs a fist into the collar bone of WW5, using his will to burn away the life force of his opponent.


Spoiler: Trollick Mystical Attack



Trollick: 85+81=166, Wongo 5: 80+53=133, 3 Body damage-bypass armor, 1 fist damage, Body: 10-3=7, Soak: 10 soak -1=9 soak, Speed of Action loss - 15: 116-15=101, move down the line to after Trollick



Syd leaps onto a table to take a direct route at Chansky.  While not as graceful as he had planned, he is able to lurch over the tables and charge across the open area to reach Chansky.  He tries to block the sabre strike with his pistol, but Syd slides the blade under his block and pierces through his leather armor.


Spoiler: Syd Sabre Attack



Syd: 82+43=125, success, Syd: 80+84=164, Ch: 80+11=91, 164-91=73, 16 damage, 10 soak -16=6 Body damage, 10 Body -6=4 Body, Speed of Action loss: -20, 86-20=66, no change



Bow Hudu, uncaring as to whether Syd is struck accidentally or not, fires her bow at Chansky again.  Her aim is off considerably, and the arrow strikes Syd in the back.  The arrow glances off his armor, thankfully.


Spoiler: Bow Hudu 1 Attack



BH1: 75+16=86, miss, 50% chance to strike Syd: 99, hits Syd, BH1: 75+24=99, Syd: 80 accident strike, undefended = 99-80=19, 3 damage, 25 deflect-3=22 deflect



Wongo 6 slashes at Hawkeye again with his gladius.  The diamond edged blade slices across Hawkeye’s midsection, but fails to cut through his heavy armor.


Spoiler: Wongo 6 Gladius Attack



WW6: 80+90(+05)=175, Hawkeye: 75+40=115, 175-115=60, 15 damage, 20 soak -15=5 soak



Hawkeye attempts to kick Wongo 6 back out of melee, turn and shoot at Chansky.  Wongo 6 grabs Hawkeye’s foot and attempts to bring his sword down across his shin.  Hawkeye twists out of his grip, but loses his chance to blast Chansky.


Spoiler: Hawkeye Break Away Attempt



Hawkeye: 73+45=118, WW6: 80+74=154, fail



Gibraltar points at Sword Hudu bleeding on the floor and angrily screams at Bow Hudu, “Get him to a healer!”  She leaps the bodies at her feet and charges right at Chansky to help bring the bastich down.  Still reeling from Syd’s attack, Chansky can’t avoid her battle staff and Gibraltar delivers a crushing blow to his ribs.  The pistol falls from his hand, and he drops limp to the floor.


Spoiler: Gibraltar Battle Staff Attack



G: 85+50+15=150, Ch: 80+19-20=79, 150-79=71, 17 damage, 4 Body -17=13 Mind damage, 10 Mind-13=3 Essence damage, 10 Essence-3=7



Trollick strikes again, but this time Wongo 5 twists his body and knocks his hand away.


Spoiler: Trollick Mystical Attack



Trollick: 85+20=105, WW5: 80+47-15=112, fail



Wongo 5 looks over to where Chansky is dying and attempts to break from melee to run from combat.  He swings his gladius in a wide slash, but Trollick catches his arm, and slaps a huge hand onto his chest, using his previous technique to burn his life force away.  The diamond edged gladius slips from his hand and Wongo 5 goes limp.


Spoiler: Wongo 5 Break Away Attempt



WW5: 80+18-15=83, Trollick: 85+76=161, 83-161=-78, 7 Body damage, bypass armor, Body: 7-7=Body: 0



Syd sees that Wongo 6 is the only opponent still active.  He circles around the tables to block off any attempt at escape.

Wongo 6 looks around at the battle end, drops his sword and surrenders.

*Battle Ends*

Moments after the end of the fight, more members of the Hudu Krew start pouring into the Axelrad Lounge.  They begin carrying away bodies, collect all the dropped gear, and take the prisoner into custody.  Since you three are supposedly only here on business, you do not argue the point with the Hudus.  The helmets are stripped off to identify the assailants, and Chansky, Arlem Soulkilla, and Pretty Bilak are indeed among the Wongos.  The other attackers were known members of the rival gang.

Gibraltar gathers the Runners and says with a big smile on her face.  “Now I know how the Wongos knew when to attack.  Chansky had gathered what was left of the Wild Wongos, told them all he knew about us, and decided to take me out here so he could lead his own gang.  If you chummers hadn’t helped me out, the Wongos would have chopped me to bits.  So, because I know you didn’t do it out of any love for me, what can Gibraltar do for y’all?”

*State questions for Gibraltar and state intentions*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 12, 2019)

*Hawkeye nods, and says,* "As a matter of fact, you might be able to help us out on a gig we're on. We've been running down leads on a hit that the Hudus did before your tenure with them. It seems that they hit a couple of targets with friends in high places; those friends now want the people responsible brought back... preferably alive. Which means they probably won't remain that way for long. But hey, that's not a concern of ours, is it?

At any rate, we're looking for the people who helped Ponder Tom with a particular hit last year; victims were a married couple by the name of Barnes. Tom himself is in HPD custody, so we can't exactly talk to him. But we know that he had three guys with him on that job. We're hoping to find out from one of those three guys who funded the hit. *The friends of the victims aren't really that concerned with the grunts that did the actual killing. They don't want the pawns, they're interested in the king himself*, if you get my meaning. Pawns are a dime-a-dozen. They do what they're told. It's the king who gives the orders. Checkmate the king, and the game is over, ya know? Any help you could give us would be appreciated."

Hawkeye intends to do more listening than talking. He will negotiate in a polite, professional manner.



Spoiler: Base Roll for Negotiation



78


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 12, 2019)

Once the adrenaline of combat fades, Trollick instinctively checks himself, surprised at the lack of injury. Hearing that Hawkeye has already launched into a grand speech, he stands idle by, watching the activity of the Hudu's and making sure nothing seems amiss. He listens for Gibraltar's reply and watches her body language when she does.

Once the conversation between Hawkeye and Gibralter has finished, Trollick engages her. "Perhaps as token of this favor that you offer, you will allow me a holding card. There may come a time when, in the course of a future job, your particular expertise of knowledge may become pertinent. The card would allow me to call on you at such a date without undue suspicion or hostility from your crew, should some of your membership or frontmen change. The payment due on such a card would still be at the discretion of your integrity, of course. It is a favor you offer not a debt I hold."


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 13, 2019)

Syd keeps his back to the wall and his eyes peeled, not trusting Gibraltar or these Hudu's, half of which he doesn't even recognize.  He doesn't bother to wonder at Chansky's betrayal, and it didn't bother him a bit to put the bastich down.  After this bit of biz is over he hopes he never hears the words 'Hudu Krew' again.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 20, 2019)

Weekly post: +2xp

*Settling Up*


> Hawkeye:  At any rate, we're looking for the people who helped Ponder Tom with a particular hit last year; victims were a married couple by the name of Barnes. Tom himself is in HPD custody, so we can't exactly talk to him. But we know that he had three guys with him on that job. We're hoping to find out from one of those three guys who funded the hit. *The friends of the victims aren't really that concerned with the grunts that did the actual killing. They don't want the pawns, they're interested in the king himself*, if you get my meaning. Pawns are a dime-a-dozen. They do what they're told. It's the king who gives the orders. Checkmate the king, and the game is over, ya know? Any help you could give us would be appreciated.












*OOC:*


 For this encounter all your negotiation attempts are auto-success.  You literally did just save this woman’s life, and showing gratitude will help her street cred. 







Gibraltar nods.  “Well you won’t get anything out of Ponder Tom.  He was shot trying to escape from HPD, which of course means no one paid his bail because he pissed me off for the last time.  You want to know about a hit?  Barnes?  Give me a minute.”  She sits in one of her booths, sets a VR headset over her braids and goes still.  She comes back in less than a minute and Hawkeye receives a message with a file attached.

“That’s all I know about it,” she says.

The file was created by Nice Guy Larry, showing him as a slender elf with sharp cheekbones and a spiked, green faux-hawk.  The video is a conversation between the former gang leader and a man in a pin-striped purple and black suit.  He is wearing a long-brimmed black hat, goggles and a mask over his face.

Striped suit man:  “I have more work for you.  There are three mechanical engineers I need snuffed, Abraham Zuebrini, Tess Milkner, and Pauline Barnes.  I’ve sent you the file with their information.  They all have spouses, so do them too, home invasion type stuff.  I don’t want anyone looking into this, so I’ll make the usual arrangements with HPD to put minimum effort on the case.  There won’t be any heat for this.  Make it messy, and take whatever you want, but I want your best killers.  I need all three engineers dead before next week.”

Nice Guy Larry:  “Yeah, no prob, chummer.  I’ll see to it myself with my regular crew.  They just like to kill and plunder.  They don’t care why.”

The information includes the file which has the addresses and family information for each of the three targets.

Gibraltar holds up a finger.  “The Hudu Krew has had dealings with the suit man since long before my time.  Nice Guy Larry didn’t know who was behind the mask, and neither do I.  I still have regular meetings with the same guy, and he wears that same outfit every time.  Here’s where we can help each other out, because I want out from under this naughty word.  I have another meeting with the Striped Suit Man two days from now.  I’ll give you the address and time, and you can do your thing.  Just make sure he doesn’t talk to anyone afterwards.  You don’t want this guys friends after you.”



> Perhaps as token of this favor that you offer, you will allow me a holding card.




Gibraltar replies with a smile, “Sure, I’m willing to owe you a favor.  I don’t know how you stood against three gangers with diamond sharp gladii, and walked away without a scratch on you.  I’m glad y’all came to see me today.  Think about it and message me.”









*OOC:*


 all the player will have to do is state in a post that they are messaging Gibraltar to use their favor.  Opportunities for roleplaying. 







When Gibraltar turns to Syd, he calmly says, “I want a Magnum Foster, also known as the Foster Child.”

Gibraltar’s face sinks from shock.  Then she nods and grins.  “They told me you used to be Hudu.  Musta known a few hefties to be able to make that claim.  Alright, wait here.”  Gibraltar walks through the back door near where her table sits and after a few tense minutes returns.  In her hands she holds a full auto two-hand firearm.
The Magnum Corporation produces it, and Brendan Foster was the designer.  Magnum made it for high-end security forces.  The weapon was deemed too dangerous for street use and production was banned.  Only a few thousand made it out of the factory, and at least half that have been confiscated by HPD (but only officially destroyed).  The weapon is light and compact compared to other two handed full-auto firearms, but just as deadly.

*Magnum “Foster” aka “Foster Child”*


Full Auto- Two Hand04040 (clip)
100 (belt)8 lbs-15 Reaction
Full Auto Firearms can engage multiple targets in one attack. Incurs an extra -20 Reaction Time per extra target.


*State intentions*


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Trollick smiles and nods at Gibraltar. "Most people take one look at a giant and think, 'big and dumb.' That stereotype could not be further from the truth with me, though I am not fully versed in technology, having been raised outside the city."

He watches the woman don her VR headset and notices Hawkeye looking into a private message. When he has finished, he asks, "What's up?"


Spoiler: Roll for Whatever



67


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 20, 2019)

Syd shows off his prize machine gun, a long, but compact firearm with clean edges and ceramic parts.  "I was with the crew that lifted this little baby.  Pure coincidence.  We were knocking off one shipment, and one of the guards was stealing this and hid it in the cargo that we stole.  I was the first person that used it; turned it loose on the guards from that same job as we made our way out of the hit zone."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 10, 2019)

Hawkeye makes a mental note to ask Syd what he knows; apparently, this guy has been dealing with the Hudus for a long time. Hawkeye doubts that Syd would have high-level knowledge, but any odd detail about the guy might prove helpful.

*Hawkeye asks Gibraltar,* "If the pinstripe guy is taken out, how does that help you? If he's the go-between between the Hudus and some larger concern, won't the larger concern simply replace him with someone else? Is his skillset hard to replace? Don't get me wrong, I'm all about nailing this guy. I just want to be sure that our focus is in the right place."

When Trollick asks what's up, Hawkeye tells him that the whole group will discuss it later. He doesn't want Gibraltar to be privy to some of the details.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 10, 2019)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Hawkeye asks Gibraltar,* "If the pinstripe guy is taken out, how does that help you..."



Subconsciously noting the 'later' comment, Thomas is more focused on the words to Gibraltar. The background on the comment is lost to him, figuring that it has something to do with the time in the VR, but understanding the nature is second nature for a runner. He holds up a gesture of hold-that-thought-for-a-second and interjects before Gibraltar can respond.

"Doubling up eh!? If you are wanting to hire us for a cleaning job, we really do not need the particulars of why he is important to scrub. Though my friend mentions a valid concern with knowing the right target, that really falls into your wheelhouse. For me, a second job means a second pay. Speaking of pay, what are you offering to clean this scrub?"


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 1, 2020)

Weekly post: 2xp

*Answered in the Order they are Received*



> Hawkeye makes a mental note to ask Syd what he knows




When asked, Syd knows nothing about the pin-striped suit man, or that there were ever any deals with anyone else.  He says, “You might have guessed Nice Guy Larry didn’t get his name by being nice.  I was under the impression that the Hudu Krew was autonomous.  Nice Guy always talked about never bowing to the corporate dogs.  Heh, what a chump.  There’s a lie for every shadow in Helton.”


> won't the larger concern simply replace him with someone else?




Gibraltar smiles, “Sounds like a Hudu Krew problem to me.”



> what are you offering to clean this scrub?




Gibraltar replies, “This isn’t the usual biz where I seek you out to do a job.  You came to me and asked me a favor, did me a favor so I owe you one, and me paying you back is giving up the info on the scag in the suit.  You want to know why the Barnes’ were snuffed?  He’s the guy that would know anything about it.  I’m giving you the info to get the drop on him, so this doesn’t blow back on me, and I’m tired of taking orders from this guy.  It’s not all secret murder plots.  Lately he’s been having me escort his hookers to him, that way there’s no record of transaction.  It’s degrading.  I understand biz is biz, so if you make sure this suit-man doesn't live to talk, I'll compensate the three of you for 4000 credits apiece.”

Gibraltar give you the location of a meeting place off H90 near Eagle Lake and a time when the Striped Suit Man will be there.  The meeting is not until two days later.  Describe your intentions for the two days.


----------



## Waynan (Jan 5, 2020)

4000 credits!!!
And the "Foster Child"?
Ho-ho-ho...Xmas is early this year.

Syd wants to plan out a strategy with Trollick and Hawkeye...and Shatterframe, too; but he is eager to take his new acquisition, the Magnum "Foster" to a shooting range outside of town. And, since the range he likes best is on the east end of Helton (OOC: noticed the name change. Why?), he was thinking of riding his scoot down to Patr Island (OOC: Keeping with the name change thing --- changing Padre to Patr) and have himself a bit of sun and a swim --- maybe even some fishing.
Syd always loved the water. When they lived in NYC, his family would take trips to Cupsogue Beach in Westhampton. Swimming on the ocean side and surf fishing for saltwater bass on the bay side were his fondest memories. His father wasn't so deep into the bottle yet, and it was he who taught him how to fly and surf fish. His mother was once a pearl diver off the southern islands of Japan and taught him how to swim, and to deep dive, holding his breath for longer periods than any of the other kids who came to Cupsogue to enjoy the water.
He had a surf pole, but it was at "home", and the last thing he wanted to do was confront his mother. He'd just rent one once he got to the Gulfside beach on Patr Island.

But first:
"Okay, chums. We need to talk, plan, and ready ourselves. Probably, let Shatterframe in on this, too, eh?"


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 5, 2020)

Trollick takes in a deep breath and puts a brooding expression on his face, as if mulling over the response from Gibraltar. He waits two seconds. "I am sure my friends will agree with me. I say we have a deal."

He then nods at his two friends and jerks his head toward the door, wanting to discuss matters in the confines of Shatterframe's vehicle. Once in the car, "I will always have to be your visible front guy or the bait. Haha." He laughs sarcastically.

"I have no talent for the VR, that is Hawkeye's purview, and you, Syd, are the surveillance-recon guy. Of course, being that I am not really armored and carry no visible weapon, I look more a Joe Nobody, except for being the size of an ogre. Once y'all get the lay of the local, I will go in early to look like I belong... the unsuspected wingman."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 6, 2020)

Hawkeye is satisfied with Gibraltar's answer, and he does agree to it, as Trollick predicted.

Once back in the privacy of Shatterframe's van, Hawkeye lets the gang in on the details.

*Hawkeye explains,* "In case I haven't mentioned it before, the Barnes' were my parents. And now, it sounds like they were killed in order to facilitate corporate espionage. My guess is that they were working on a project (as were the other engineers who were killed) and making more progress than some other company. So the "other company," whomever they are, arranged to take out the competition. They work through a middle man, so that there is no direct connection between them and the killers. Gibraltar gave me a recording of a meeting that Nice Guy Larry had with the middle man. He's a masked guy in a pinstripe suit. Take a look."

Hawkeye will then play the video on the van's closed-circuit internal hologram, so that everyone can see it at the same time.

*Hawkeye continues,* "We need to take this guy alive, so we can get answers out of him. As a middle man, he's far less important to me than the the people or corp who gave the order in the first place. I suspect that Gibraltar knows that we won't stop with just the pinstripe man. That's why she told us not to worry about it. She knows that we intend to take out the people who are giving him his orders. My guess is that she is vying to move in after we take out the people involved, and scoop up any loose assets. We should consider beating her to the punch. When we take out the higher ups, whomever they are, we should look for ways to confiscate their assets, and turn them to our use first."

Hawkeye pauses for a moment, considering something. Then he continues.

*Hawkeye adds,* "Shatterframe, do you know anything about this pinstriped man? Or about who he works for? Is he your competition? Also, is there any way we can wipe his memory, or do you think we will have to eliminate him after he gives us the information we're looking for? Gibraltar said it herself, turning him loose will be dangerous. We don't need this coming back on us."


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 7, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Hawkeye will then play the video on the van's closed-circuit internal hologram, so that everyone can see it at the same time.



Trollick watches the video with interest, to fill in the gaps from Hawkeye's conversation with Gibraltar.


Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Hawkeye continues,* "We need to take this guy alive..."



Trollick works his mouth in the manner of chewing a thought. "Despite our chosen profession, I have an aversion to enhanced interrogation. However, being tuned to waylines, I can utilize my magic so that things do not have to turn messy. I am more suited to causing physical harm to a body, but I can first try a simple mind bending."

"Of course, this fellow may be nothing more than a fixer, as detached from any specifics of a job as an email would be to the message it carried. I suggest we offer to pay him for the information, then put a bullet in him after and take by the cred stick, if he is forthcoming. Second I will try to muddle his mind to make him more pliable. Third, the option for which I have the most skill, I can slowly siphon his life so that he knows he is dying but unaware as to how."

"I do not want to do this, bloody. We find the corporate execs who offed your parents, you can drown them in a tank of water for all I care. I understand that is a terrifying way to go."


----------



## Waynan (Jan 8, 2020)

Hawkeye said:


> I suspect that Gibraltar knows that we won't stop with just the pinstripe man. That's why she told us not to worry about it. She knows that we intend to take out the people who are giving him his orders. My guess is that she is vying to move in after we take out the people involved, and scoop up any loose assets. We should consider beating her to the punch. When we take out the higher ups, whomever they are, we should look for ways to confiscate their assets, and turn them to our use first."




Syd doesn't like this choice, but knows it will work --- and most effectively --- though it will cost; hopefully it won't be a lot.

"Chums, I know a way we can hide those loose assets where no one but us, --- (this next 'sotto voce') --- and my mother --- (he then speaks aloud again), --- will know where to find, and USE, the Creds." Syd blushes with this next tidbit of information,  "I kinda know someone who can 'launder' the Creds to where no corporate wonk, merc, dick (as in Detective), decker or mage will ever be able to trace it to us."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 8, 2020)

Trollick said:
			
		

> "...then put a bullet in him after..."




*Hawkeye says,* "I have no compunction about killing people who deserve it. But if I make a promise to someone, I keep it. Period. You see, there's one thing my father told me that has always stuck with me; he said that people can take your life from you, they can take away your land, your house, your money, your  friends, your family... they can lie about you and ruin your reputation, at least temporarily... but they can't take away who you are, or what you believe in. They can't take away what you stand for. So if I give this guy my word that he will be paid for the information we want, then he will be paid. I ain't no shady counter-intelligence operative; I refuse to double-deal. I'd rather die upholding my word of honor than to live with the knowledge that I'm no better than the scumbags I'm fighting against. When we're in a scrape, in the heat of the moment, I am content to shoot first and ask questions later. But when we negotiate, we do it in good faith, or else I'm out. I know it's a fine line, but walking that line, and always remembering that it's there, is what keeps me sane some days."



			
				Syd said:
			
		

> "I kinda know someone who can 'launder' the Creds..."




*Hawkeye says,* "Creds are great, don't get me wrong; but let's not forget data decks and mini-discs and thumb drives. Data is often far more valuable an asset than mere money. If they have dirt on people, we want that. If they have operatives that we can turn to our service, we want that, too."


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 9, 2020)

Weekly post: 2xp

*Talking About the Striped Suit Man*









*OOC:*


I changed the name of the city so there would not be any issue with real world Houston which is only an hours drive from where I live.  Still same location geographically.  The name derives from someone finding an old Hilton sing and painting an ‘e’ over the ‘i’. 















*OOC:*


 The purpose for introducing the Magnum Foster two hand full auto is to introduce customizable weapons to TUW: ES.  All weapons are produced to strict manufacturing standards, but different techniques on the street can reduce weight and the hindrance of weapons.  Weapons can be reduced by 2 lbs and -5 hindrance per 10000 credits spent, but the process can only be done twice for a maximum -4lbs and -10 hindrance for 20000 credits.  The high price comes from the illegal nature and specialized skill set of the work.

Note:  the Magnum Foster is an example of genius engineering and prime manufacturing not available to players, which is why it exceeds the limit. 















*OOC:*


 Character knowledge: Syd Vicious – Syd knows that if the wrong person sees him with the Foster Child, there is a chance of theft since Syd could not report the crime of an illegal weapon.  Syd should never let any HPD see that gun or it will be roll Reaction.  A shooting range would not be a good place to fire the Foster Child, but the next mission involving the striped suit man would be an excellent opportunity to try it out.

Note:  no need to worry about Gibraltar or any of the Hudu Krew trying to take the gun back.  I won’t put that in the story. 








> Shatterframe, do you know anything about this pinstriped man? Or about who he works for?




From the vehicle audio system Shatterframe answers, “I’ve never seen or heard of this scag before, but if he’s pulling Hudu strings, he’s very likely with the Mars corporation.  If you do climb that ladder, be careful about which rungs you knock out.  You chummers aren’t ready for a corporation to have a conversation about you.  I do have one important tip for you about this quarry.  In the video he’s not wearing a gun, which tells me he doesn’t need one, and that only means one thing in Helton:  magic.”

Shatterframe drives by the address Gibraltar gave you to allow you a first look at it.  The sign on the skyscraper identifies it as Eagle Lake Casino, and below that another sign informed that the place was closed for renovation.  As part of the instructions for her meeting Gibraltar was told to meet the suit man on the third sub-basement level in storage room 7F.  The next two days pass in a blur.  Syd visits Patr Island, taking some time off for relaxation, and Hawkeye and Trollick do their usual thing.  The time of the meeting draws near.

*State intentions for how to proceed.  If you want to add something to the two-day gap before the mission, it can be added retroactively.

Give me a set of 6 rolls*


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 10, 2020)

Trollick feels a little out of sorts. He is unsure of a bag and tag operation, preferring a stop a drop instead. Courier runs are in a whole different venue, so no comparison.

He discusses options with Hawkeye and Syd, gathering their insight and strategy. When it comes to the the actual deed, he feels that is necessary to wait for a queue from Hawkeye before taking any definitive action.

Having no specifics purchases to make, Trollick takes some time to visit with Zerusk and Katmus to maintain his working relationship with these two contacts. On the off chance of fortune, he also asks if either has had dealings or inquiries with Mr. Pinstripe.


Spoiler: Rolls



87, 56, 92 + 34, 17, 26, 88


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 15, 2020)

*Hawkeye says to the group,* "It's a casino, so getting inside should be no problem. Once we're in, I will link into their intranet, and try to hack the security cameras. We don't want to walk in there blind. Shatterframe said the guy is likely a Mage, so Trollick will be in charge of sensing and counteracting his abilities. If he has bodyguards with him, they will fall under Syd's purview. I'm going in armed and armored, but I plan to spend most of my time in the VR, unless something weird happens."



Spoiler: Set of 6 rolls



32, 92 (+18), 61, 91 (+79), 78, 44


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 16, 2020)

Weekly Post:  +2xp
*Surprise Round*



> Trollick takes some time to visit with Zerusk and Katmus . . . he also asks if either has had dealings or inquiries with Mr. Pinstripe



Zerusk is pleased Trollick stopped by for a friendly visit, but shakes his head profusely when asked about Stripe Suit.  “I keep my nose out of street biz.  Less likely to get it blown off that way.”

Katmus acts professionally when approached by Trollick.  In response to his inquiry she says, “I have never met anyone like that.  If he is performing outlaw business, then it is likely he only wears that suit for specific dealings, like a disguise.  If you require any assistance, let me know and I will fight by your side.  Conversely, I have heard your name associated with a gang conflict at the Axelrad Lounge.  According to the rumor, you held off six go-gangers with diamond edged swords with only your bare hands?  Tell me the truth of this.”



> Once we're in, I will link into their intranet, and try to hack the security cameras.




Connecting to the VR, Hawkeye can tell right away why this venue was chosen.  Since Eagle Lake Casino is closed for renovation, security is lax.  All the gaming equipment is out of the building, being used in a functioning casino in another part of Helton, and only the artists working the restoration ever go in or out.  The sub-levels are only used for storage, are not part of the renovation, and are practically empty.
Hawkeye finds that the security cameras have already been tampered with, set to all perform diagnostics tasks at the same time, ten minutes before the planned meeting with Stripe Suit.  These diagnostics will take over an hour, leaving nothing seen or recorded by the cameras during that time.  Hawkeye does not see any way to remove or tamper with the timed diagnostics without alerting whoever set them, so he leaves them alone.
Turning his attention to the layout of the building, Hawkeye finds access to an underground entrance of the sub-levels.  There is an emergency escape tunnel that connects to the lowest sub-level, eight, and he can see that another hacker has set the door lock for this secret tunnel to disengage at ten minutes before the scheduled meeting.



Spoiler: Hawkeye VR Trip



39+32(d100)=71



Hawkeye leaves the VR to tell Trollick and Syd what he saw.  Having figured out Stripe Suit’s plan for in and out, and what time, a plan is set.  Checking the sub-level layout, the Runners determine an excellent spot for an ambush.  At ten minutes to meet time the cameras will become useless, so there will be no way for Hawkeye to see what is happening from the VR.  He pulls his revolver and takes part in the ambush.  Syd brings his new Foster Child while Trollick trusts in his magic skills.

The Runners wait at an intersection of the sub-level hallways that Stripe Suit will have to take to reach the elevator to the third sub-level where the meet is supposed to take place.



Spoiler: Hide Check



Hawkeye 60+110(d100)+25(preparation)=195, Trollick 51+87(d100)+25=163, Syd 62+97(+17)+25=201



Since this is an excellent time to manipulate shadows, Trollick uses waylines to warp the light around him, producing darker shadow to help hide him.  The Runners hear Stripe Suit approach up the hall, the cadence of his steps indicating he is not wary at all.  When Stripe Suit steps into the trap between the Runners, they can see he had not even put his mask on yet.  The suit he wears is exactly the same as the video, but instead of the mask they see a dark-skinned man with close cut black hair.  The hide checks were successful, and surprise round is implemented.



Spoiler: Reaction



Hawkeye 66+61(d100)=127, Trollick 67+56=123, Syd 77+67=144





Spoiler: Hindrance



Hawkeye 45, Trollick 20, Syd 40





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Hawkeye 82, Trollick 103, Syd 104:  Syd, Trollick, Hawkeye, Syd, Trollick



*During the Surprise Round, Stripe Suit receives no actions.  Declare intentions for this round of attacks.*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 16, 2020)

Not wanting to kill the guy, Hawkeye will hold his fire; he will show him the pistol, and say:

*Hawkeye:* "If you want to keep your knees intact, you'd better come with us, quietly."

Hawkeye will also (at the same time) lay a hand on Stripey's shoulder, and attempt to manipulate Way, to aid Trollick's attempt to muddle his mind, and make him more cooperative. 

Lastly, Hawkeye is recording the whole episode with his cyber eye's internal camera, including a nice close-up of Stripey's un-masked face.


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 17, 2020)

Knowing that the alteration of another's mental faculties is not his strongest suit, but following the chosen protocol, anyway, Trollick sees no need to reveal himself as he has no need to be closer than 51 feet from the man to target him.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + Muddle + d100
Bending: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Will = 22
Muddle: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion = 27
22 + 27 + 85 = 134: Damage Factor = 10





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Skepticism + Clarity or Tranquility + d100
Skepticism: Mind + Commercial + Obscurative + Knowledge + Will
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + post-Collegiate + Cohesion + Adhesion


----------



## Waynan (Jan 17, 2020)

Due to too many HPD, even in plain clothes he recognized two of the officers, Syd balked at trying out the Foster Child at the range. He knew he'd get arrested, well, probably. If not, the Child would be confiscated, dead or alive; and Syd had no reason to end up dead --- just yet.

Now, waiting for Pin Stripe Man, Syd was hoping his bodyguards would try something so he could test the Child out.
And, waiting is a drag --- but, he waited.

Then, Pin Stripe Man shows up, their ambush a success --- but, no guards. Ah, well.

He has the Foster Child on Pin Stripe Man as he waits for a reply or action from their quarry.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 21, 2020)

Weekly post: +2xp

*Not So Scary After All*



> If you want to keep your knees intact, you'd better come with us, quietly.




Hawkeye steps forward with his revolver revealed, ready to put his hand on Stripe Suit’s shoulder to assist with Trollick’s mystic assault.  At first a glimmer of amusement flashes over the man’s face and he attempts to twist away from Hawkeye’s grasp.  The emotional context of this mission gives Hawkeye exceptional clarity of motion, and not only does he successfully grab Stripe Suit, but he slips behind him to hook his arm under his neck, subduing the man.



Spoiler: Hawkeye Grab



66+91(+79)=236, Stripe Suit: 75+63=138



From his vantage point, Trollick sees a moment of panic flicker over Stripe Suit’s face.  That’s all the opening he needs for his mental assault.  With the combined efforts of the Runners, Stripe Suit’s Mind is decimated in an instant, and he goes limp in Hawkeye’s arm with his eyes still wide open.



Spoiler: Trollick Mystical Attack



49+92(+34)+25(assist)=200, Stripe Suit: 50+50=100, 10 Mind damage



At first the elation of their victory elicits grins from Trollick and Hawkeye, and a scowl from Syd since he did not get to shoot his new gun.  Although Hawkeye was unable to counteract the commands of the hacker that negated the casino cameras, he still had an alarm set on the secret exit on this level, specifically to let him know when it opened and closed.  Stripe Suit had closed the door after his entry to this level, but the VR notified Hawkeye that it opened again just now.  Hawkeye immediately notifies his fellow Runners of the reopened door.  Whoever has entered this level from the secret exit, there can be no expectations that they are friendly.

Stripe Suit’s back-up is coming for him.
*
State intentions.  Provide a new set of six rolls.  Any unused rolls from previous number sets will be used first.*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 21, 2020)

Hawkeye will keep ahold of Stripes, but not with the typical gun-to-the-head tactic; instead, he will keep his gun hand pointed in front of him as he moves, using Stripes as a Human shield. He will keep his head behind Stripes' head, to minimize the risk of being shot. He will also manipulate waylines to make himself darker / more shadowy / harder to see. The first thug through the door will get a bullet to the heart. Hawkeye knows that the team will evacuate as soon as possible, and his intent is to keep Stripes moving, and follow them out. He doesn't want to get into a firefight, if he can avoid it. And he's hoping a pro bodyguard won't risk shooting his boss.

Lastly, if it looks as if Stripes will recover, Hawkeye will try to muddle him again.



Spoiler: 6 Rolls



100 (+51)
73
45
53
42
68


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 22, 2020)

Trollick begins moving with Hawkeye. He takes no further aggressive action at this time, but, mystically, dampens any sound that he might make, while heightening his own hearing. He will also stimulate his body to be able to move faster, though he knows he is not very effective at such yet. He is prepared to bend mystical waylines to hinder the movement of any new enemy. He does not really want to use any loud pulses of air or generate heat within the confines of the building. He comments to Hawkeye.

"Hang onto that slag. We may need to use him as a bargaining chip. Since someone has entered after us, the chump-Johnson-want-to-be may have triggered some kind of personal alarm. Whoever is coming in is likely to be working for him. I think I am looking for a fight anyway."


Spoiler: Rolls



58, 94+43, 34, 42, 20, 96+19
*performs*:
dampen sound
clairaudience
stimulate
(possibly) lethargy


----------



## Waynan (Jan 23, 2020)

Trollick said: 







> Whoever has come, I think them a third party.




Syd thinks Trollick is right. No leader, whether Mob, Corp or Gang, goes without protection unless they're "working" on the side. Syd gets the Child ready. This could get ugly --- for them.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 30, 2020)

Weekly post: +2xp
*You Gotta Fight For Your Right To Question Bad Guys*



Spoiler: Reaction



Syd: 88+56=144, Trollick: 78+17=95, Hawkeye: 66+78=144
Private Security: One: 90+74=164, Two: 80+79=159, Three: 70+66=136





Spoiler: Hindrance



Hawkeye 45, Trollick 20, Syd 40, Private Sec: 35





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Hawkeye: 99, Trollick: 75, Syd: 104, One: 129, Two: 124, Three: 101
One, Two, Syd, Three, Hawkeye, Trollick, One, Two, Syd, Three



The group has a moment before reinforcements arrive.  Hawkeye finds Stripe Suit easy to move, pulling him back as he keeps his revolver ready.  It is difficult to hide behind him since Hawkeye is a giant, and Stripe Suit is human.  Trollick manipulates Way.  Syd waits.

The Runners hear an impact and the door blasts open with a smoke screen.  The Runners are far enough away to not be effected, but cannot see through the door.

First One, then Two members of Private Security come leaping through the door, wearing black suits of medium armor with matching helmets and firing auto-rifles.  One shoots at Syd, but the experienced Runner spins to the side, and the shot hits the wall.


Spoiler: One Auto-rifle attack



One: 90+62=152, Syd: 77+89=166



Two gets a shot off at Hawkeye.  The Runner ducks his head to keep from a headshot, but exposes his side.  Two shoots him in the torso, rocking him back with the impact.  His Heavy armor holds, keeping any damage from getting through.


Spoiler: Two Auto-rifle attack



Two: 80+92(+11)=183, Hawkeye: 67+44+10 (partial cover)=121, 21 damage, Deflect 30-21=9



Syd shoots back with Foster Child.  The action is as smooth as he remembered, but it did not improve his aim.  One twists away from his Full Auto blast.


Spoiler: Syd Full-auto attack



Syd: 88+44=132, One: 90+89=179



Three takes aim at Trollick and fires, but only tears off a small hunk of his armor.


Spoiler: Three Auto-rifle attack



Three: 70+43=113, Trollick: 73+26+10(shadows)=109, 1 damage, Deflect 10-1=9



Hawkeye levels his Ruger and fires back at Two, shooting her in the head.  The medium armor keeps the bullet from blasting her head open, but the wound is serious.  Two rocks back, barely on her feet.



Spoiler: Hawkeye Revolver Attack



Hawkeye: 66+100(+51)=217, Two: 80+24=104, 33 damage, Deflect 25-33=-8 Body, 10-8=2 Body, 8 damage = -40 Speed of Action, 124-40=84, loss of action



Trollick had thought to only slow the opponents, but with them equipped with rifles, he must change his tactic.  He engages in close combat to keep from getting shot at again.  He grabs the rifle of Three and pulls it aside it as he manipulates Way.


Spoiler: Trollick Weaponless attack



Trollick: 81+88=169, Three: 70+75=145, success





Spoiler: Trollick Lethargy



169-145=24, 2 damage, Mind: 10-2=8



One shoots at Syd again and misses.


Spoiler: One Auto-rifle attack



One: 90+13=103, Syd: 77+68=145



Syd shoots back again, but the constant movement of both fighters keep the bullets missing.


Spoiler: Syd Full-auto attack



Syd: 88+78=166, One: 90+74=164



Three lets go of the rifle and draws a knife to attack Trollick, but the attempt is so clumsy the giant easily sees it coming.  As soon as Three releases the rifle to reach for his knife, Trollick hits him in the helmet with the rifle hard enough to crack the visor, but not enough to damage Three.


Spoiler: Three attack attempt



Three: 70+15=85, Trollick: 80+58=138, 85-138=53, counterstrike, 11 damage, Soak 15-11=4





Spoiler: Reaction



Hawkeye: 66+73=139, Trollick: 78+94(+43)=215, Syd: 88+74=162
One: 90+15=105, Two: 80+68-40=108, Three: 70+43-10=103





Spoiler: Hindrance



Hawkeye 45, Trollick 20, Syd 40, Private Sec: 35





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Hawkeye: 94, Trollick: 195, Syd: 122, One: 70, Two: 73, Three: 68
Trollick, Syd, Trollick, Hawkeye, Two, One, Three, Syd



Trollick attacks again using the butt of the rifle and lethargy.  He is keeping Three off balance and unable to strike back, but not doing much damage on his own.


Spoiler: Trollick Reinforced stock attack



Trollick: 80+34=114, 70+39-10=99, 3 damage, Soak 4-3=1





Spoiler: Trollick Lethargy



114-99=15, 1 Mind damage, 8-1=7, Speed of Action 68-5=63, no change



Syd shoots again and barely misses, again.


Spoiler: Syd Full-auto attack



Syd: 88+25=113, One: 90+22=112



Trollick continues to bash Three using his own gun.  With the Lethargy attacks having already weakened his Mind, the repeated blows by the stock of the rifle knock Three unconscious.  He slumps to the ground, incapacitated.


Spoiler: Trollick Reinforced stock attack



Trollick: 80+42=122, 70+24-15=79, 9 damage, Soak 1-9=8, Mind: 7-8=-1 Body, Body 10-1=9



Hawkeye shoots at Two again, but she lunges out of the way, back through the smoky door, and the shot misses.


Spoiler: Hawkeye Revolver Attack



Hawkeye: 66+45=111, Two:  80+93(+72)-40=205



One now stands alone against the Runners, but refuses to quit.  He shoots at Syd again and misses badly, chewing more rock from the wall.


Spoiler: One Auto-rifle attack



One: 90+64=154, Syd: 88+93(+61)=242



After One’s last shot, Syd twists and brings his Magnum Foster around, stitching a bloody line across One's torso, and the last opponent crumples against the wall.


Spoiler: Syd Full-auto attack



Syd: 88+99(+72)=259, 90+80=170, 35 damage, Deflect 25-35=-10, Body 10-10=0



The Runners can still hear Two crawling away, but they pay her no mind as they make their exit from this level.

*Stripe Suit can not resist your direction, but it will be hours before he is coherent enough to answer any questions.  You may exit the casino without further incident, or keep Stripe Suit here.  No one else comes to rescue him.

State actions for what you do before you begin to question Stripe Suit, and then state any questions.  Questions will be answered in the order they are received.*


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 31, 2020)

Having damaged clothing, albeit, uninjured, Trollick bashes his fallen opponent one more time with the butt of the rifle, for good measure. He keeps the rifle to dispose of it later, since he touched it with his bare hands.  He bends the air to his will in a similar manner in which he would do so to shove a person but with less force and over a larger surface area. He sends the air outward through the doorway to clear the smoke from the enemies' grenade.

"Let's make an exit. If you want to talk to this guy, elsewhere would be better."









*OOC:*


Some Rolls: 76, 54, 83


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 4, 2020)

*Hawkeye nods in agreement,* "Yeah, agreed, we should question him in a secure location. I'll call Shatterframe and see if she can set one up for us, and provide transpo to and from. While he's still out, we need to check him for fetishes and augments; if he's like you, Trollick, then he doesn't need to be armed in order to be dangerous. We're not going to take any chances. But I'm an amateur at all of this; I can feel the powers in the air around me, and I can use them to some extent, but nothing like the way you can. I will defer to your judgment on this. *Knowing he's a bender, what other precautions should we take before he regains his full senses?* I have a sneaky feeling that he might have some contingency we haven't thought of."



Spoiler: Questions Hawkeye Will Ask






			
				The Video of the Striped Suit Man said:
			
		

> *Striped suit man:* “I have more work for you. There are three mechanical engineers I need snuffed, Abraham Zuebrini, Tess Milkner, and Pauline Barnes. I’ve sent you the file with their information. They all have spouses, so do them too, home invasion type stuff. I don’t want anyone looking into this, so I’ll make the usual arrangements with HPD to put minimum effort on the case. There won’t be any heat for this. Make it messy, and take whatever you want, but I want your best killers. I need all three engineers dead before next week.”




1. The hit that you arranged on the engineers last year: what corp was it for? Who was behind it? Be specific. I want names of individuals. The ones at the highest level of involvement.

2. What was it they were trying to achieve? Or, what secret were they trying to protect? What was the purpose of killing these engineers?

*This last question won't be asked unless the whole crew agrees to it. We need to have a group discussion about this.*

3. I get the whole "fixer" gig, and I realize that you're the go-between. I'm willing to go easy on you if you cooperate. If you're straight with us, you get to live, and we'll make sure that nothing connected to this comes back to bite you. But if you mess with us, and try to sic your friends on us in revenge for this little unexpected rendezvous, believe me, you'll live just long enough to regret it. Your friends won't, but you most definitely will. You get my drift?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 4, 2020)

As an afterthought, Hawkeye will use the VR to perform research on Abraham Zuebrini, and Tess Milkner. If there are newspaper articles or trade publications that mention either name, Hawkeye will download it. He will also look for police records on the two names as well. If security is too strong, he will ask Shatterframe if she knows anyone who can get access to the records.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 4, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... *Knowing he's a bender, what other precautions should we take before he regains his full senses?* ...



Trollick purses his lips and furrows his brow. "If this guy is a magic user, once he regains consciousness, I know of nothing that can prevent him from using that talent. No movement is necessary, only consciousness. I can give his mind another bend if necessary. We do not want him cognizant."


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 6, 2020)

Weekly post:  +10 xp for quest fulfillment

*Stripe Suit Snuff*
With their adrenaline pumping from their one-sided fight, the Runners push and shove Stripe Suit through the empty casino, and outside to where Shatterframe is waiting.  Trollick tells the group that it will take Stripe Suit hours to regain his Mind enough to speak coherently.  As they drive away, Shatterframe assures the three that VR chatter is non-existent about this event.  No one except those involved know about it.

A quick discussion decides that a car would not be best for an interrogation.  Shatterframe drives to where skyscrapers being renovated rent out their rough rooms for clandestine meetings.  A small fee is paid, and the three Runners have Stripe Suit secured to a chair without much fuss.

Syd Vicious stands guard while Hawkeye and Trollick question their quarry in an empty room.  While they wait for Stripe Suit’s Mind to come back enough to question, they search him for trinkets.  They find nothing interesting on Stripe Suit until they pull off his oversized designer shoes.  He has six toe-rings, three each on the inside toes, that grant +1 augments to Health, Motility, Cohesion, Confluence, Persona, and Will.  These rings are specifically designed to fit on toes, but will function if tied to another body part.

While he waits, Hawkeye will use the VR to perform research on Abraham Zuebrini, and Tess Milkner.

Information about Zuebrini and Milkner is public VR knowledge.  They were engineers, contracted out like Pauline Barnes, to work on specific pieces of projects without knowing what corporation they worked for, or what the end project would be.  This was the standard role of engineers in Helton not wishing to be involved in corporate espionage or weapon design.  Both engineers were killed, along with their spouses, during home invasions on consecutive nights.  Hawkeye knows the dates of their deaths are a night after the death of his parents, but no official connection between the deaths is discovered.  Hawkeye digs a little deeper and can not find any information on which project Zuebrini, Milkner, or even Pauline Barnes, was working on when they died.

After an appropriate amount of time, Trollick tells the Runners that Stripe Suit should be able to answer questions, without remembering why he would want to keep that information from anyone.

Question One:  The hit that you arranged on the engineers last year: what corp was it for? Who was behind it? Be specific. I want names of individuals. The ones at the highest level of involvement.

Stripe Suit’s head sways as he listens, and then he drools as he smiles.  “I’m the real leader of the Hudu Krew.  Me, just me.  I tell those little gang-hoe’s what to do and they do it.  Heh.  Mess with me and I’ll smoke their little Hudu’s to bits.”

Question Two:  What was it they were trying to achieve? Or, what secret were they trying to protect? What was the purpose of killing these engineers?

Stripe Suit seems to focus on Hawkeye’s face for a moment before he answers, “Money.  No one does drek in Helton unless it’s for money.  Barnes, Zuebrini, and Milkner were working on a new water pump to expand the city.  Old water pumps couldn’t let Helton grow.  More water needed new pumps.  They made the parts, and I was project manager for Mars, put all the information together.  They live, I get $100,000 credits.  After they died, I cleared $700,000 credits, even after paying off my dumb gang to snuff those workers.  Heh, I did it a lot.  Made a lotta bank.”

Question Three:  Never gets asked as Hawkeye realizes he’s not dealing with a middle-man, but the scag that actually ordered the hit that took his parents.  The Barnes’, Zuebrini’s, and Milkner’s were not killed to fulfill some nasty conspiracy, but to fill a greedy man’s pockets.

*Hawkeye lets no tears fall from his eyes, as he levels his Ruger at Stripe Suit and pulls the trigger, snuffing the corporate stooge.

Any more investigations reveal that Hawkeye has killed the only culprit left of his parents’ murder.

Receive 4000 credits each for the contract with Gibraltar.*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 6, 2020)

*Hawkeye says,* "Did he have a credstick anywhere on him? 700K would go a long way towards establishing us in a proper fashion. Think of the gear and the resources we could acquire with 700K..."

The look on Hawkeye's face is one of mixed emotions. Everyone can tell that he is, at the moment, a veritable powder keg. But the idea of the 700K seems to have given him at least a small measure of focus.

Hawkeye will search Stripes' corpse for hidden credsticks; false shoe heels, sub-dermal implants, etc. If he finds nothing, he will talk to his Uncle Jimmy, to see if the bank assets could be confiscated; he will, of course, offer Jimmy a cut if such a thing is doable.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 7, 2020)

Trollick nods at Hawkeye after he plugs the greedy bastard then texts Syd. "We're cool. Questions terminated. Tidying up a bit."

Smiling at the convenience of the site location, especially concrete floors, Trollick bends thermal waylines, repeatedly if necessary, to incinerate the man, wanting to leave no evidence of his identity. He then pulls on the air in the room to generate a breeze to disperse any fumes or smoke.

"Just one more societal stain to be bleached from the concrete during renovations."


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 10, 2020)

*OOC:*


  Gamemaster discretion:  In the previous mission Stripe Suit's Mind was attacked at a distance by manipulating waylines.  I have decided that is too effective a technique and could negatively effect gameplay.  From this point forward, attacking the Mind is only possible through direct physical contact with the Body, or in other words, physical touch.  The Mind can still be attacked through cloth, so  you don't have to take your gloves off, but it cannot be attacked through armor plates.  Attacking the Mind of a person wearing Light Armor or better will receive a +25 bonus to the target's defense to reflect the less amount of area that can be effectively attacked.


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 13, 2020)

Weekly post: +2 xp

*A Proposal*

The Runners have plenty of time and opportunity to search Stripe Suit and find nothing else of value.  With his face revealed, Hawkeye easily discovers the identity of the secret Hudu Krew leader:  Genghis Polima, Profit Manager for Mars Corporation, a mid-level management position.  He had no wife or children on record, a confirmed bachelor.  You find articles in the VR from last year referencing Helton city purchasing seventy water pumps from Mars, and Polima was the manager of that account.

The Runners collect ample evidence for Gibraltar before Trollick starts to incinerate the corpse.  As Polima’s skin begins to boil, Shatterframe walks in through the door.  When she sees what Trollick is doing, she waves her hands, amusement on her face.  “Don’t do that here,” she says.  At a silent command from her part of the wall opens into a chute large enough to fit the body.  “Trash goes in there, right down to the incinerator.  The owners don’t want anyone to know you killed someone in here, either.  If you make too much of a mess, though, building security will stick you with a maintenance bill.”

Trollick looks around at the room splattered in blood, and shrugs before he tosses Polima down the chute.

Hawkeye contacts his Uncle Jimmy about confiscating Polima’s money, and includes Shatterframe in on the conversation since she is there.

Uncle Jimmy says, “Polima had no heirs so his credits will default to his corporation.  If we raid the vault and take the credits, Mars and the bank will investigate, and they will come after us.  Not even I’m willing to take on that kind of heat.”

Shatterframe says, “What we can do is wipe out the account, and destroy the credits.  The thing about swiping credits is there’s always a trail in the VR.  If we burn the credits, though, we take nothing back with us, and there’s no way to find us.  It’s called a Smash and Burn, and that’s exactly what we do.  Smash in the walls of the bank, burn Polima’s account, then run like hell.”

Shatterframe and Jimmy both volunteer to help Hawkeye if he wants to destroy Polima’s money.

*State intentions*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 13, 2020)

Hawkeye intends to do the Smash & Burn! Mars should not get the blood money for his parents' and the other engineers' deaths. He nods at Shatterframe, in complete agreement with her proposal.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 14, 2020)

Not understanding a word of the discourse regarding the credits, Trollick responds, "Let me know what you need me to do."


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 19, 2020)

Weekly post: +2xp

*Uncle Jimmy Said . . .*

After meeting up with Uncle Jimmy at a local diner, he tells the Runners, “We’ll need a safe space to work from, without cameras and with no attachment to any of us.  The bank hackers will be able to tell where we came back to the Hard Realm, but if we leave no trace of our identity, then they can’t find us.”  He points to Trollick and says, “We’ll need you to guard us.  While we’re in the VR, we automatically fail any perception checks from the Hard Realm.”



The Runners agree to meet at an abandoned skyscraper near Victoria on the far west side of the city.  This building is partially collapsed and scheduled for repair sometime within the next five years.  Inside, the ground floor is covered in the refuse of the indigent of Helton.  A few dark figures are seen, but they quickly scurry away at the sight of this group.  You ascend to the second level and find an empty room with comparatively less garbage and feces.
The three hackers pull out folding chairs that allow them to sit comfortably, and take their positions.  Uncle Jimmy’s eye covers slide down from his hat, and Shatterframe puts her slim headset, like a black helmet, over her head.  Trollick takes up a defensive position and weaves waylines to wrap himself in darkness and grant increased hearing.
*
Give six new rolls*


----------



## Waynan (Feb 19, 2020)

OOC: Syd is sitting this one out, guys.
I'll jump in when I can. RL in the RW is burying me, timewise. Sorry.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 19, 2020)

Hawkeye sits down, activating his rig as well, which looks simply like a pair of over-sized Ray Bans.



Spoiler: Six Rolls



Mixed bag o' rolls: 84,81,46,100(+32),21,20


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 19, 2020)

GM said:


> *Uncle Jimmy Said . . .*
> 
> ..., “We’ll need you to guard us.  While we’re in the VR, we automatically fail any perception checks from the Hard Realm.”



Trollick makes a deliberate nod. "Done."



GM said:


> The Runners agree to meet at an abandoned skyscraper near Victoria... ascend to the second level...



Trollick takes his assignment very seriously. He has no idea what is going on inside the heads of the three deckers, but he does not need to. He scans the perimeter of the sight, pausing his vision at the stairwell and any other point of egress or access. In addition to his mundane observations he tries to stay tuned to any fluctuation in the magic, the waylines that govern mystical activity.

If the three are 'out' for some time, Trollick will move about the level to make a more thorough check of security. Since his ability to bend light is limited, he will also obscure his identity from casual perception. He understands that the concept is called "soullessness" by aberrant mages.








*OOC:*


Random Rolls: 87, 17, 65, 43, 92+66, 58


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 3, 2020)

Weekly post: +2 xp

*Mission:  Mayhem*








*OOC:*


 Every VR user has an avatar.  In the VR, will shapes reality, and avatars can look like anything.  An avatar can be up to 1.5 times larger than a user’s actual size, or up to 1.5 times smaller.  Avatar’s are meant to be anonymous to the Hard Realm, and should not look like the VR user. 







*The Virtual Reality Part:*
Hawkeye connects to the VR and the familiar vibrant colors fill his vision.  Adjacent to you are Uncle Jimmy, in his standard avatar of a baby wearing a military helmet, smoking a cigar in a tank.  The third figure is a humanoid outline filled with static, which must be Shatterframe.  The three hackers are standing next to an old mailbox on an empty street with a blue sky and bright sun overhead.  There is nothing but a single road running through a field of weeds in this part of the VR.

Knowing the address of the bank, the three travel to it instantly.  This part of the VR has a Victorian motif, and the architecture copies that period.  The bank is four stories tall, with a row of gargoyles sitting on the roof ledge.  A large sign above the front entrance names it as Mars Bank of Trust.  Avatars are all around the hackers, flying over and around the buildings, coming and going through the entrance of the bank and other businesses around.  No one is paying you any attention.

Uncle Jimmy puffs on his cigar and says, “Polima was mid-level management, which means his account will be on the second floor with the lowest level of security.  I’ll blast a hole right through the wall.  Once we do, those gargoyles are going to attack us, so be ready.  Don’t be fooled by their basic looks.  Those things could have any number of abilities programmed by the hackers that run them.  Before they’re activated, they’re as tough as stone is in the Hard Realm, but when they come after us, we can hurt them.  Once we bust in, there will be rows of books, which are the accounts.  We’ll have to find the one with Polima’s name on it and burn it.  That will destroy all his credits.  As soon as we do that, log out.  We won’t gain anything by sticking around to fight security.”

Shatterframe says, “Jimmy will blast open the wall, I’ll take the brunt of the security attack, and you get in to burn the account.”

The plan is implemented and Uncle Jimmy blasts with his tank, opening a hole in the side of the bank large enough for any avatar to move through.

At once five of the gargoyles lift their heads and screech, “Lousy hackers!  Come get some!”

*State intentions

The Hard Realm Part:*
Back in the grimy, disgusting skyscraper, Trollick hears something moving in the dark.  There is a shuffling of feet, and the clack of claws on the stone floor.  With his enhanced vision, he can make out humanoid forms shuffling towards him, moving with purpose around the support columns.  There are two of them, both with stretched, pale skin over bony bodies, sunken faces, and long, ragged hair.  Their eyes are white and sightless, and they sniff the air continually.  He has heard rumors of such creatures living in the catacombs beneath Helton.  As the reappearance of waylines has changed people like him, making them giants, so did it twist those society had forgotten.  Once human, now these creatures are called ghouls.  Part of the rumors around these creatures state that they have a higher than normal resistance to magic, which is credited for how they have continued to survive attempts to exterminate them.

As soon as Trollick spots them, they let out a horrid cry and it echoes around the building, growing in intensity.  A sudden terror attempts to take hold of his mind, but the hardened Runner resists the effects.


Spoiler: Ghoul Screech



Ghouls: 50+21+25(assist)=96, Trollick resist: 62+87=149



The ghouls keep coming.

*State intentions*


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 3, 2020)

Trollick shakes his head and steels his mind. He will immediately increase the lighting in the room, hoping that it will have a negative effect on the homeless forgotten society calls ghouls. Prepared to physically defend himself if necessary, Trollick will attempt to assault them at a distance with various magic to determine what may be most effective.

He will first employ acid, second heat, and third electricity, since he is the weakest in that medium. If they manage to hurt him, he will attempt to siphon the loss back from them.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 4, 2020)

Knowing that anonymity is of the utmost importance, and knowing that the smallest visual cues are often greatly misleading, Hawkeye's avatar is female in form, standing at a normal height: the avatar looks like a kindly, old grandma wearing spectacles, coveralls with many pockets, and rubber boots, carrying a double-barreled shotgun.

Hawkeye, seeing the gargoyles turn, makes a beeline for the books, scanning them as fast as he possibly can with his search algorithm; he is single-minded in his pursuit of his goal, not sparing a backwards glance, trusting that Shatterframe has that part covered. This was not the time to deviate from the plan; she would do her part, thus, Hawkeye would devote himself entirely to his.



Spoiler: More base rolls, just in case



83, 72, 63


----------

